# The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 18, 2014)

I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.

Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.


Here is the one on Israels involvement which they will do the same on.

Israel did 9/11 - ALL THE PROOF IN THE WORLD - 12160


----------



## Skylar (Jul 20, 2014)

> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.



Wouldn't accusing anyone who doesn't swallow your conspiracy is a 'paid shill' be one of the 'childish insults' you were complaining about?


----------



## Politico (Jul 20, 2014)

Seeing as there are no paid shills yes.


----------



## warwulf (Jul 20, 2014)

Another great site with loads of links and references: WHAT REALLY HAPPENED | The History The US Government HOPES You Never Learn!


----------



## Rozman (Jul 20, 2014)

This shit again?....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2014)

warwulf said:


> Another great site with loads of links and references: WHAT REALLY HAPPENED | The History The US Government HOPES You Never Learn!



so far you're the only truthseeker on this thread..the only one who isnt a paid troll.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2014)

BTW. I don't believe the official "A bunch of camel-fuckers in Pashtun planned and carried out 9/11 entirely on their own" for a second.

I also no longer believe that bin Laden was a real person, certainly not some "Terrorist mastermind"

We were headed to peace and prosperity unknown in the USA since the 1920's, instead we've now had 14 years of war that was strategically worse for the USA than the end of WWII. That doesn't happen by accident


----------



## BriannaMichele (Jul 21, 2014)

Regardless of the scenario or theory, A large majority of Americans can agree that 9/11 was a false flag of some sort. My theory may be different than other peoples theories but I will always be supportive of those who are researching/investigating 9/11 for themselves. One way or another the real story needs to be told and that's only going to happen if people keep asking questions until we get some answers. In other words... Good work!  Kudos to anyone who takes the time to dig deep. &#128077;&#128076;


Pinky


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 23, 2014)

warwulf said:


> Another great site with loads of links and references: WHAT REALLY HAPPENED | The History The US Government HOPES You Never Learn!



thanks.this one has a lot of great information in it as well.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD_vwzjdTi4]9/11 - Missing Links ( full movie ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rozman (Jul 23, 2014)

To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.


----------



## Godboy (Jul 24, 2014)

Rozman said:


> To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.



Believe me, that wont stop these fucktards.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2014)

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 24, 2014)

If you did know the truth about 9/11 and put it out in public by mass communication, I doubt you would be alive the next day, or that evening..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 24, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> If you did know the truth about 9/11 and put it out in public by mass communication, I doubt you would be alive the next day, or that evening..



exactly.just ask bill cooper.he was the first to predict that our government would stage terrorists attacks in new york 5 months before it happened and he was killed by police authoritys two months later.
William Cooper predicted 9/11 | we must know

cooper was also being a whistleblower on government corruption in their coverups of UFO's which a major factor in them killing him as well.

WHAT BILL COOPER SAID TWO WEEKS BEFORE HE WAS KILLED

and if anybody actually believes cheney and Bush did not profit from the attacks,they better grow a brain. not to mention zionist larry silverstein did as well. this poster hit the nail on the head below.



America, WAKE THE HELL UP!!! Think about it. Who gets rich from war? The filthy rich whom benefit from Government contracts. Look at how much money Dick Cheney made from the wars. Cheney's Halliburton Made $39.5 Billion on Iraq War&#65279;


----------



## Skylar (Jul 25, 2014)

BriannaMichele said:


> Regardless of the scenario or theory, A large majority of Americans can agree that 9/11 was a false flag of some sort.



Um, no they don't. Zogby polled it. The conspiracy to not conspiracy split was 30 to 70....against the 911 truthers. 

With only 5% buying the '911 was a false flag attack planned by the US government' schtick. Roswell aliens in contrast got about 70% in favor of their conspiracy.



> One way or another the real story needs to be told and that's only going to happen if people keep asking questions until we get some answers. In other words... Good work!  Kudos to anyone who takes the time to dig deep. &#128077;&#128076;



I'm all for digging deep and asking questions. My main problem with truthers...is that many ignore the answers in favor of whatever tin foil batshyte they prefer to be true.

And that's just garden variety willful ignorance. Which reveals nothing.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 25, 2014)

> exactly.just ask bill cooper.he was the first to predict that our government would stage terrorists attacks in new york 5 months before it happened and he was killed by police authoritys two months later.



Um, he predicted that the US or Israel would be attacked in 2 to 3 weeks.  That didn't happen. He didn't predict any detail, any location, any target, any method. Nothing. 

He was wrong. And uselessly vague. That's not predicting 911.



> cooper was also being a whistleblower on government corruption in their coverups of UFO's which a major factor in them killing him as well.



Wasn't he the guy that insisted that Kennedy was assassinated because he was about to reveal extra-terrestrials to the US people? That Bill Cooper? 

And who is the 'them' in your 'a major factor in them killing him'? Cooper was charged with aggravated assault after threatening neighbors. When he was being arrested by county sherriffs, he shot one of the deputies in the head. Twice. As was shot in return. 

The entire matter was local. His outstanding federal warrant for tax evasion was never served.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 25, 2014)

Who was president during that time? If the conspiracy is true Bill Clinton should be indicted for murder.


----------



## Jughead (Jul 25, 2014)

> The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.


Are you sure it wasn't Homer Simpson?

Seriously, why is all this energy and effort being wasted on 9/11 conspiracy theories? It's a dead end. There was no conspiracy, end of discussion.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 26, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 9/11 The Road to Tyranny - A Film by Alex Jones - YouTube
> ...



Always funny when stupid people blame shadowy government forces for things. If they were so shadowy and evil, why are you still alive?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 26, 2014)

Rozman said:


> To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.



Exactly.

The truthers can only criticize the official story, they cannot support any of their bat shit crazy theories and most don't try. 

The fact that there are inconsistencies and gaps in the official version is proof positive that it is the closest thing to the truth that we may ever get. The reason the official version isn't cut and dried and tied up with a pretty bow is because it WASN'T prefabricated, it wasn't drawn up by sinister entities, it was an after the fact piecing together of the available data.

Ever notice how the truthers can't provide the ironclad evidence to support their theories that they DEMAND of the official version?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 26, 2014)

> Cooper linked the Illuminati with his beliefs that extraterrestrials were secretly involved with the US government, but later retracted these claims. He accused Dwight D. Eisenhower of negotiating a treaty with extraterrestrials in 1954, then establishing an inner circle of Illuminati to manage relations with them and keep their presence a secret from the general public. Cooper believed that aliens "manipulated and/or ruled the human race through various secret societies, religions, magic, witchcraft, and the occult", and that even the Illuminati were unknowingly being manipulated by them.[6]


lol love your source


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Jul 26, 2014)

OK. I can finally reveal the truth and put this story to rest. Bush and Cheney flew the planes (wearing yarmulkes and Star of David shoulder patches of course) and parachuted just before impact. Rumsfeld planted the explosives that caused the buildings to implode. Karl Rove drove the van with the 5 dancing Israeli's (which was only a diversion.) No plane flew into the Pentagon. Bibi Netanyahu planted that bomb.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 26, 2014)

nine farts in a row from the agent trolls.

It wouldnt be complete without the biggest government agent troll of them all my old friend candyass-the man who always goes crying and whining to the mods all the time, posting last.

as always,the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 26, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 9/11 The Road to Tyranny - A Film by Alex Jones - YouTube
> ...



true to form like clockwork,the paid shills dont know how to debate and are so predictable,play dodgeball with the videos and go on an insulting rampage slinging shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Jul 26, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> true to form like clockwork,the paid shills dont know how to debate


This coming from the one who's only debating tactic is to claim 90% of the people on a message board are paid to attack his posts.

The irony is rich.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 26, 2014)

Today's pop-culture educated public gives the CIA much too much credit. They haven't gotten anything right since WW2 and they were illegally used by JFK to recruit and train a Cuban invasion army and they failed at that. The truth is that the gigantic bloated CIA couldn't organize a trip to the john much less coordinate with crazy jihadists to bring down the WTC.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 9/11 The Road to Tyranny - A Film by Alex Jones - YouTube
> ...



I don't know all of the facts but I believe there is more to the 9/11 story than FOX, Bush, CNN, Obama, MSNBC, Clinton, NYTimes, Cheney, and the rest of the team are willing to tell us.  I will NEVER believe that Building 7 imploded as a result of heat from the other buildings.  One would have to be a literal bonehead to buy that.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

> I will NEVER believe that Building 7 imploded as a result of heat from the other buildings.  One would have to be a literal bonehead to buy that.



And who, pray tell, is asking you to? I don't know of anyone fronting the 'WTC 7 imploded as a results of heat from other buildings' theory.

I've definitely heard the 'WTC collapsed due to fire and structural damage'. And the folks offering us that conclusion would be the folks of the Fire Department of New York:



> ...also we were pretty sure that 7 World Trade Center would collapse. Early on, we saw a bulge in the southwest corner between floors 10 and 13, and we had put a transit on that and we were pretty sure she was going to collapse. You actually could see there was a visible bulge, it ran up about three floors. It came down about 5 oclock in the afternoon, but by about 2 oclock in the afternoon we realized this thing was going to collapse.
> 
> Firehouse: Was there heavy fire in there right away?
> 
> ...



And again...



> Boyle: ...on the north and east side of 7 it didnt look like there was any damage at all, but then you looked on the south side of 7 there had to be a hole 20 stories tall in the building, with fire on several floors. Debris was falling down on the building and it didnt look good.
> 
> Firehouse: When you looked at the south side, how close were you to the base of that side?
> 
> ...



And again...



> From there, we looked out at 7 World Trade Center again. You could see smoke, but no visible fire, and some damage to the south face. You couldnt really see from where we were on the west face of the building, but at the edge of the south face you could see that it was very heavily damaged.
> 
> FDNY Battalion Chief John Norman
> http://www.firehouse.com/terrorist/911/magazine/gz/norman.html



And again...



> The major concern at that time at that particular location was number Seven, building number seven, which had taken a big hit from the north tower. When it fell,
> it ripped steel out from between the third and sixth floors across the facade on Vesey Street. We were concerned that the fires on several floors and the missing steel would result in the building collapsing.
> 
> So for the next five or six hours we kept firefighters from working anywhere near that building, which included the whole north side of the World Trade Center
> ...



I'd say the FDNY are a pretty good source on the collapse of WTC 7. And they say fire and structural damage brought it down.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jul 27, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...




debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy


----------



## Skylar (Jul 27, 2014)

> debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy



If we're that dumb, it will be remarkably easy for you to fill in the theory killing holes you punch in the awkward truther conspiracy.

Yet your ilk fail so consistently and spectacularly at exactly that, its almost embarrassing to watch. 

If debunkers are single digit IQs, and we can pose common sense questions to truthers that they can't answer.....does that make truthers _less_ than single digit IQs? Or are truther's conspiracies just so absurd that even someone with a child's intelligence can recognize their silliness?

Personally, I think its the latter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...



BLD 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup they cant get around,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. they always play dodgeball evading the fact that there were other buildings much closer to the towers than bld 7 which had far more extensivse damage done to them and much worse fires than bld 7 had.you post pics of those buildings that had far more damage to them and worse fires  as well as the testimony of barry jennings and then they retreat posting pics of bld 7 talking about THEIR fires and evading what you said about the fires in the others being  much worse damage as well as then saying jennings made his testimony up.not to mention they always eavde facts of firemen who said the 9/11 commssions investigation was a half baked farce ignoring how they destoryed evidence as well and were not held accountable for it.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...




Huh. Oddly, I remember someone saying this:



> Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable
> 
> 9/11 inside job



And now you're applauding the same childish insults. And of course, have failed to address the facts that shred your conspiracy.

"So predictable" indeed.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

> BLD 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup they cant get around,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. they always play dodgeball evading the fact that there were other buildings much closer to the towers than bld 7 which had far more extensivse damage done to them and much worse fires than bld 7 had.



"Monkey Trolls', huh? So much for the empty lip service you gave in condemning  'childish insults'.

As for the other buildings that were hit, they were all low rise. 6 and 9 story buildings. WTC 7 was 47 stories high. And on 911, every building that collapsed was a high rise.

And if you want to know why WTC 7 fell, just ask the fire fighters who assessed its structural integrity and the fires within it for about 7 hours. And predicted its collapse due to fire and structural damage.



> *...also we were pretty sure that 7 World Trade Center would collapse. *Early on, we saw a bulge in the southwest corner between floors 10 and 13, and we had put a transit on that and we were pretty sure she was going to collapse. *You actually could see there was a visible bulge, it ran up about three floors.* It came down about 5 oclock in the afternoon, but by about 2 oclock in the afternoon we realized this thing was going to collapse.
> 
> Firehouse: Was there heavy fire in there right away?
> 
> ...



But you know better than FDNY fire chief Peter Hayden....because you saw an 11 second youtube video a decade after the fact? 

Um, no. And its not as if Deputy Chief Hayden was alone:



> Boyle: ...on the north and east side of 7 it didnt look like there was any damage at all, but then you looked on the south side of 7 there had to be a hole 20 stories tall in the building, with fire on several floors. Debris was falling down on the building and it didnt look good.
> 
> Firehouse: When you looked at the south side, how close were you to the base of that side?
> 
> ...



But exactly as predicted, instead of addressing these expert, eye witness accounts that studied the building over hours, you refuse to address them or even acknowledge they exist. And it still gets worse:



> From there, we looked out at 7 World Trade Center again. You could see smoke, but no visible fire, and some damage to the south face. You couldnt really see from where we were on the west face of the building, but at the edge of the south face you could see that it was very heavily damaged.
> 
> FDNY Battalion Chief John Norman
> http://www.firehouse.com/terrorist/911/magazine/gz/norman.html



You'll ignore him too. You don't actually care what happened on 911, and will ignore anything that contradicts your truther conspiracy.

A rational person never would. And it still gets worse:



> The major concern at that time at that particular location was number Seven, building number seven, which had taken a big hit from the north tower. When it fell,
> it ripped steel out from between the third and sixth floors across the facade on Vesey Street. We were concerned that the fires on several floors and the missing steel would result in the building collapsing.
> 
> So for the next five or six hours we kept firefighters from working anywhere near that building, which included the whole north side of the World Trade Center
> ...



And what do you in the face of this overwhelming contradictory evidence? You pretend it doesn't exist. You can ignore the evidence. But you can't make us ignore it.

That's why you fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 28, 2014)

skylars handlers are REALLY getting desperate and worried this truth is getting out i am posting  the way they keep sending him to troll the boards and shit all over the floor most so than the others.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 28, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> skylars handlers are REALLY getting desperate and worried this truth is getting out i am posting  the way they keep sending him to troll the boards and shit all over the floor most so than the others.



So you can give us no reason to believe you over the FDNY who where there and assessed the building's collapse due to fire and structural damage. And of course, refuse to address the evidence and pretend it doesn't exist.

Gee, how did I know that was going to happen. 

Keep running.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jul 31, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy
> 
> 
> If we're that dumb, it will be remarkably easy for you to fill in the theory killing holes you punch in the awkward truther conspiracy.
> ...




there is a limit to how much a truther can dumb shit down for a debunkertard


----------



## KokomoJojo (Jul 31, 2014)

Skylar said:


> And of course, refuse to address the evidence and pretend it doesn't exist.




you got evidence?  lets see it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 31, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And of course, refuse to address the evidence and pretend it doesn't exist.
> ...



wont happen,as instructed by his handlers,he plays dodgeball with those videos just to comeback and shit all over the flooor.

oh the Irony.talk about someone who refuses to address evidence and pretend it doesnt exist? Like his handlers instruct him,he covers his ears and closes his eyes refusing to look at those videos pretending they were never posted.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 31, 2014)

looks like koko and handjob stole their parents laptop again..


----------



## daws101 (Jul 31, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And of course, refuse to address the evidence and pretend it doesn't exist.
> ...


do you have any? the shit you been attempting to pass of as evidence on several sites doesn't fly..


----------



## Steven_R (Aug 1, 2014)

Reading this thread is a stark reminder to me why universal suffrage is such a bad idea.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah I was at 7WTC on 9/10 at 6pm and some Mossad-cover company ordered 8,000 pizzas that night, which were really thermite and and C-4 and they plastered them all over the inside of the building, on the windows on the steel beams and nobody noticed the 8 miles of detanator cords

9/11Inside is a government stooge personally working for HWBush. He spreads the most insane, stupid stories to discredit the real questions about the Imaginary WOT.

It's CIA Disinformation 101


----------



## daws101 (Aug 1, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah I was at 7WTC on 9/10 at 6pm and some Mossad-cover company ordered 8,000 pizzas that night, which were really thermite and and C-4 and they plastered them all over the inside of the building, on the windows on the steel beams and nobody noticed the 8 miles of detanator cords
> 
> 9/11Inside is a government stooge personally working for HWBush. He spreads the most insane, stupid stories to discredit the real questions about the Imaginary WOT.
> 
> It's CIA Disinformation 101


false! it was a destructor ray from red skull and Dr von doom!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 1, 2014)

daws101 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was at 7WTC on 9/10 at 6pm and some Mossad-cover company ordered 8,000 pizzas that night, which were really thermite and and C-4 and they plastered them all over the inside of the building, on the windows on the steel beams and nobody noticed the 8 miles of detanator cords
> ...



Wrong. It was the butler in the kitchen with the candlestick.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 1, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> Reading this thread is a stark reminder to me why universal suffrage is such a bad idea.



yeh its definitive proof debunkertards should never be on the loose.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

Isn't it time for another fart non joke?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

I wondered how long it would be before gomers handlers would send him here to troll the boards and shit all over the floor.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

Steven_R said:


> Reading this thread is a stark reminder to me why universal suffrage is such a bad idea.



translation-I am afraid of the truth so i wont look at the evidence in these videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah I was at 7WTC on 9/10 at 6pm and some Mossad-cover company ordered 8,000 pizzas that night, which were really thermite and and C-4 and they plastered them all over the inside of the building, on the windows on the steel beams and nobody noticed the 8 miles of detanator cords
> 
> 9/11Inside is a government stooge personally working for HWBush. He spreads the most insane, stupid stories to discredit the real questions about the Imaginary WOT.
> 
> It's CIA Disinformation 101



Oh the irony, this coming from the government agent troll who has meltdowns and temper tantrems when confronted with facts he cant refute about how reagan ran the most corrupt administration ever.

crusader retard REALLY lost his credibility big time here.He is so upset how he gets his ass handed to him on a platter all the time about the corruption of his hero and cousin reagan,that he didnt even bother to read the thread title. he just saw my user name and decided to come on here and spam  the thread with his grudge he has about his cousin Reagan. Here he is saying its CIA disinformation I am posting  when I am actually condemning the CIA for their involvement.

got to love the logic of crusader retard.

this is the hypocrite troll who says alex jones is a nut for exposing reagans corruption like he has in the past,yet then turns around and kisses jones ass when he talks about Obama-a subject near and dear to him just look at his avatar,not being a us citizen.thats hypocrtie troll crusader retards logic for you as always.gotta love the resident trolls logic.comedy gold. this is also the guy who talks about how evil the Bushs are all the time as well. He cant make up his mind.got to be the worst disinformation agent troll I have ever come across by leaps and bounds,the others like gomer ollie,dawgshit-aka sayit,and candyass and the others are at LEAST consistant in their lies.


----------



## blastoff (Aug 2, 2014)

9/11...Alex Jones...& others = Looney Tunes Inc.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 2, 2014)

blastoff said:


> 9/11...Alex Jones...& others = Looney Tunes Inc.



Ya know, at least Jones does it for the cash and makes no bones about it. These keyboard a-holes just can't let go of their silliness after all these years. Then there are "the Jooos did it" types and, well, they are obviously what they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

i see your handlers sent you back to shit all over the floor again DAWGSHIT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

blastoff said:


> 9/11...Alex Jones...& others = Looney Tunes Inc.



and the trolls flock and flock,great rebutalls to all those facts in there.
you sure showed me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

blastoff said:


> 9/11...Alex Jones...& others = Looney Tunes Inc.



you bush dupes are the looneys.Looneys are people liek you who skipped through junior high school science classes ignoring the laws of physics,loonys are Bush dupes like you who worship our corrupt government institutions and the lamestream media as the truth and consider high creditial experts like these people loonys.oh the irony.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 2, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was at 7WTC on 9/10 at 6pm and some Mossad-cover company ordered 8,000 pizzas that night, which were really thermite and and C-4 and they plastered them all over the inside of the building, on the windows on the steel beams and nobody noticed the 8 miles of detanator cords
> ...



^ Makes Uncle Joe Stalin so Happy


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 2, 2014)

9/11 hates Reagan because he survived the CIA Bush assassination attempt.

So fucking blatant the Bushs were entertaining the shooters brother


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 2, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent troll.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 2, 2014)

The US only supports Terrorists (ISIS) in the Middle East *never* at home.

I hope.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 2, 2014)

Mad Scientist said:


> The US only supports Terrorists (ISIS) in the Middle East *never* at home.
> 
> I hope.



Supporting them walking across our southern Border as you read this.............


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 3, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy
> 
> 
> If we're that dumb, it will be remarkably easy for you to fill in the theory killing holes you punch in the awkward truther conspiracy.
> ...




I havent seen any common sense questions from da bunk ups yet, do you think you have a material question?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

That would be because you don't pay any attention to actual facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 3, 2014)

someone farted in here.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Can't help it. It smells better than your Bull Shit.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 4, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy
> ...


that's because common sense is a foreign concept to you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > debunkers are single digit iq dimwits which is why they buy anything Massa tells them to buy
> ...



Sure. Why would we ignore the FDNY on the cause of the collapse of WTC 7? They were there. They monitored the building for more than 7 hours. They assessed its structural integrity, the fires in the building.

Why ignore them?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 5, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> I wondered how long it would be before gomers handlers would send him here to troll the boards and shit all over the floor.



Wow. Its a solid litany of childish insults and name calling from you. 

So much for the complaints in your OP. Apparently you were describing yourself.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Skylar said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered how long it would be before gomers handlers would send him here to troll the boards and shit all over the floor.
> ...


that's handjob's style, when he's off his meds...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

Rozman said:


> To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.



And no one ever will.

Muslim terrorists flew planes into buildings.

Occam's razor.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.
> ...


Occam's sledgehammer !


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2014)

candycorn said:


>



Now you know how the board feels when YOU post your crazy shit....


----------



## daws101 (Aug 5, 2014)

uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


really?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 5, 2014)

We do know that Israel had a lot of spies here at the time, and they tried to warn the U.S. about the Florida cell. 

We also know, that those Israeli spies in NYC filming the event were there specifically for that purpose since they admitted on Israeli television after they were held by the FBI for 60 plus days and deported. 

I seriously doubt Israel was behind any of it. A more effective argument could be made against Saudi Arabia. 

Considering the Bush families nature of getting involved with nefarious crap for the last hundred years, it wouldn't surprise me at all if the BA knew it was coming because they're a family of complete trash.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 5, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> We do know that Israel had a lot of spies here at the time, and they tried to warn the U.S. about the Florida cell.
> 
> We also know, that those Israeli spies in NYC filming the event were there specifically for that purpose since they admitted on Israeli television after they were held by the FBI for 60 plus days and deported.
> 
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




um because the agency called nist said they were full of shit.

they assessed nothing, you are talking nonsense.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 6, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


right!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 6, 2014)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You cannot give these clowns facts, they don't understand that a fact is the truth....


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Um, the NIST found that falling debris from WTC 1 caused fires and structural damage to WTC 7. And that fire brought down the building. The FDNY cited fire and structural damage caused by debris from WTC 1 as the cause of the collapse. How is that the NIST saying that the FDNY was 'full of shit'? 

The only significant difference in their accounts is that the NIST focus on the fire rather than the structural damage. Where as the FDNY cites both. Neither make the slightest mention of 'bombs'. 

As for your claim that the FDNY 'assessed nothing', the FDNY has a very different story:



> *...also we were pretty sure that 7 World Trade Center would collapse. Early on, we saw a bulge in the southwest corner between floors 10 and 13, and we had put a transit on that and we were pretty sure she was going to collapse. *You actually could see there was a visible bulge, it ran up about three floors. It came down about 5 oclock in the afternoon, but by about 2 oclock in the afternoon we realized this thing was going to collapse.
> 
> Firehouse: Was there heavy fire in there right away?
> 
> ...



And again.....



> Boyle: ...on the north and east side of 7 it didnt look like there was any damage at all, but then you looked on the south side of 7 there had to be a hole 20 stories tall in the building, with fire on several floors. Debris was falling down on the building and it didnt look good.
> 
> Firehouse: When you looked at the south side, how close were you to the base of that side?
> 
> ...



And again....


> From there, we looked out at 7 World Trade Center again. You could see smoke, but no visible fire, and some damage to the south face. You couldnt really see from where we were on the west face of the building, but at the edge of the south face you could see that it was very heavily damaged.
> 
> FDNY Battalion Chief John Norman
> 
> http://www.firehouse.com/terrorist/911/magazine/gz/norman.html



And again....



> *The major concern at that time at that particular location was number Seven, building number seven, which had taken a big hit from the north tower. When it fell,
> it ripped steel out from between the third and sixth floors across the facade on Vesey Street. We were concerned that the fires on several floors and the missing steel would result in the building collapsing.*
> 
> So for the next five or six hours we kept firefighters from working anywhere near that building, which included the whole north side of the World Trade Center
> ...



You've seen all of these quotes, of course. As you claimed you've read the entire thread. And every such quote is already in the thread. 

So again, why would ignore the FDNY on the cause of the collapse? They accurately predicted the collapse of the WTC to within a bit more than an hour. 

Its not that I'm 'speaking nonsense'. I'm just *vastly* more informed on this topic than you are, use better and more consistent logic, and ask the common sense questions that your ilk never bother to ask....nor can answer.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Generally speaking the extent of the knowledge of most truthers is limited to the conspiracy they've swallowed. They are usually unaware of the vast and abundant evidence that contradicts their narrative......because they never bothered to fact check or even question what they've been taught to ape. 

I've fact checked. I've questioned. And the truther conspiracy just doesn't hold up.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 6, 2014)

Skylar said:


> They are usually unaware of the vast and abundant evidence that contradicts their narrative


Seems often they are made aware, but they just block it out and resurface a bit later making same claims that said evidence already disproved.

Paulitican goes to the well with "the dates on the web pages proved they knew beforehand" thing as regularly as the seasons (and for various conspiracies), despite a thorough debunking every time.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 6, 2014)

Pauline is still around?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 6, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Pauline is still around?



I miss eots and Mr. jones!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 6, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > They are usually unaware of the vast and abundant evidence that contradicts their narrative
> ...



Most 'truthers' aren't really thinkers or questioners. Most are natural followers who simply recite whatever script they've been told to believe. Few ask questions about the narrative they ape and fewer still actually look into anything they're saying. 

So when faced with overwhelming evidence that contradicts what they've been told to believe, most will cling to their script and ignore the evidence.

Its one of the major reasons that the truther argument lacks persuasive power with most Americans.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

skylar said:


> steadymercury said:
> 
> 
> > skylar said:
> ...



*
so what have debunkers questioned about the official story other than nothing?*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > We do know that Israel had a lot of spies here at the time, and they tried to warn the U.S. about the Florida cell.
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN FUCKING OVERULED! DUH
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> skylar said:
> 
> 
> > steadymercury said:
> ...



Me, I've applied Occam's razor to both the official story and the myriad of conspiracy stories. The 'bomb' theory. The 'thermite' theory. The 'thermate' theory. The 'nano-thermite' theory. The 'orbiting projected energy weapons platform' theory. The 'holographic plane' theory. All the classics. 

The official story works better than any of them, more closely matches the facts, and doesn't involve the absolutely ludicrous degree of complexity and elaboration that the various conspiracy versions do. Where all the conspiracy theories I've looked at are just awful, awful explanations condemned by a litany of theory killing holes to virtual impossibility. 

Pick your favorite conspiracy. And if I've reviewed it, I'll show where it breaks....obviously and irreconcilably.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > skylar said:
> ...


you don't really want to open that Pandora's box .
the facts don't register with koko and co.
the projected  planes theory is my personal favorite.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Aug 7, 2014)

9/11 - as a paid government troll, I must take exception to your thread - not the fact that your "theory" is wrong, just the fact that it falls way short of backing up your far-flung, assertion.

"Unanswered questions" will forever take up space in the driveway, because not all turnips need to go in the pot. Their will _always _be some inquisitive five year old, asking "important" questions, like - why is water wet' and 'do worms yawn?'

Just about every major event has nut-case's who will make up stuff to _prove _it didn't happen or try to implicate themselves as the original, unknown perpetrator. 

I would venture to guess that upwards of 50 people have claimed to have murdered the Black Dahlia, or free-based pop-rocks with Berry Soroto. In the end, you have to eliminate stuff that has no real evidence and question people who tend to think with their ass and not their god-given brain.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 9/11 - as a paid government troll, I must take exception to your thread - not the fact that your "theory" is wrong, just the fact that it falls way short of backing up your far-flung, assertion.
> 
> "Unanswered questions" will forever take up space in the driveway, because not all turnips need to go in the pot. Their will _always _be some inquisitive five year old, asking "important" questions, like - why is water wet' and 'do worms yawn?'
> 
> ...



I thought Noam Chomsky did a really good job with the 'unanswered questions' riff:



> "That the Bush administration gained from it, true. That but doesnt seem to tell you anything. I just says that they are one of the power system of the world that gain from it. Did they plan it anyway or know anything about it. This seems to me *extremely* unlikely. For one thing they would have had to been insane to try anything like that. If they had, its almost certain it would have leaked. Its a very porous system. Secrets are very hard to keep. Something would have leaked out very likely. And if it had, they all would have been before firing squads, and that would be the end of the Republican Party forever.
> 
> To take a chance on that, just, even if you could control what wouldfurthermore, its was completely unpredictable what was going to happen. You couldnt predict that the plane would actually hit the World trade center. It happened that it did, but it could easily have missed. You can hardly control it. But what you can be almost certain of is that any hint of a plan would have leaked. And would have just destroyed them. And to take a chance on something like that would be just meaningless.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty lucid description of the situation.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

And another point that Chomsky makes about 911 that makes so much sense when you think about it:



> There are some obvious questions. Like suppose that the Bush administration did it; Why would they blame Saudis? Are they insane? They wanted to invade Iraq, right? Everyone agrees with that. *So why didn't they blame Iraqis?*
> 
> If they had blamed Iraqis, its an open and shut case. The whole country is for you, you get a UN resolution, NATO supports you, you just go ahead and invade Iraq. Since they blamed Saudis, therefore harming themselves, that's their closest ally, they had to go jump through hoops to try to invent stories of Weapons of mass destruction and connections to al Quada and all this other thing and they finally invaded Iraq.
> 
> Noam Chomsky



Kinda 'no duh' when you think about it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> it's the one live brain cell thing that causes koko the ass clown to sputter nonsense.


one live brain cell with a higher iq than 10,000 Quattordecillion of yours totalled up!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> And another point that Chomsky makes about 911 that makes so much sense when you think about it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did dybya blame the saudis et al?

and everything that chumsky said is purely political speculation and worthless in light of the evidence.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 9/11 - as a paid government troll, I must take exception to your thread - not the fact that your "theory" is wrong, just the fact that it falls way short of backing up your far-flung, assertion.
> 
> "Unanswered questions" will forever take up space in the driveway, because not all turnips need to go in the pot. Their will _always _be some inquisitive five year old, asking "important" questions, like - why is water wet' and 'do worms yawn?'
> 
> ...




thanks! that is a perfect example of what da-blunder-tards do. bravo!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




Oh by all means, if he wants to try and apply ocrams please do, Ill sharpen my teeth.

explain how it applies


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > skylar said:
> ...



yep theres your first mistake, by all means do tell how it applies.

well thrn lets start with the kool demolition sequence we can see through the windows when forensic analysis is applied to wtc7.





now aint dat just a nipple twister.  do tell us about ocram.

you are absolutely corrrect with the caveat that ya dont know shit from shinola.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 7, 2014)

What is it you think you are seeing and who doctored the video?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> What is it you think you are seeing and who doctored the video?



Have you investigated it at all?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > And another point that Chomsky makes about 911 that makes so much sense when you think about it:
> ...



Did Chomsky say that Bush blamed 'the Saudis'? Or did he say that Bush blamed Saudis?

And once you've reread Chomsky's statements, this time for comprehension, riddle me this; Were Osama Bin Ladin and the majority of the hijackers from Saudi Arabia?

I'll give you a hint: the answer has three letters and rhymes with 'guess'. 



> and everything that chumsky said is purely political speculation and worthless in light of the evidence.



More accurately, what Chomsky offered was a hole in the truther version of events so large you could drive a truck through it. If it was a false flag, why not blame Iraqis? It would have been a blank check for whatever invasion of Iraq Bush wanted to conduct. Why blame Saudis, among our closest allies in the region?

It simply makes no sense. Like most of the truther narrative.

And of course, you still haven't told us why you choose to ignore both the FDNY and the NIST, both of which are quite useful as evidence. Yet you ignore both. Or can I just add this to the litany of common sense questions that truthers just can't answer?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The official story is a far, far simpler explanation involving far fewer people than any of the conspiracy narratives. The official story more closely matches the evidence. 

Any of the variants of the truther narrative I've mentioned are wildly complicated in comparison, involving much larger groups of people, an implausible degree of secrecy, an absurdly large conspiracy and ludicrous levels of complexity that simply doesn't match the evidence anywhere near as closely as the official story.

Occam's razor is based in the principle of succinct economy, dismissing needless elaboration and implausible complexity when a much simpler, more plausible explanation works just as well. Or in the case of 911, better. And the official story is far simpler, far more plausible account that fits the evidence better than any of the variants of the truther conspiracy I've mentioned ever have.


----------



## Toro (Aug 7, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BTW. I don't believe the official "A bunch of camel-fuckers in Pashtun planned and carried out 9/11 entirely on their own" for a second.
> 
> I also no longer believe that bin Laden was a real person, certainly not some "Terrorist mastermind"
> 
> We were headed to peace and prosperity unknown in the USA since the 1920's, instead we've now had 14 years of war that was strategically worse for the USA than the end of WWII. That doesn't happen by accident



Bush and conservative Republicans did it!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



What 'forensic analysis'? You just posted an animated gif. With your 'analysis', you've already upped the complexity level as we need to ask who conducted the analysis, if they're remotely qualified, and what modifications they made to the video. None of which you've provided. You don't even have a source for your video....as I'm reasonably certain photobucket didn't conduct the 'forensic analysis'. 

Next, your assumptions: that it shows a 'kool demolition sequence'. Your animated gif is clearly insuffecient to carry that claim. Worse, your claim of a 'demolition sequence' has some enormous holes.

1) First, there were no sound of explosions immediately preceding the collapse of the building. Not before the penthouse collapsed into the WTC 7. Not preceding the collapse of the facade later. There's no such thing as explosives that make no sound when they detonate. This point made doubly true when you're claiming that these explosions were suffecient  to bring down a skyscraper. 

Imaginary 'silent explosives' are exactly the kind of needlessly complicated and laughably implausible holes in the truther narrative that render it an awful explanation in comparison to the official story.

2) Next, the floors you say the explosions occured were ON FIRE. And had been for quite a while. There's no system of explosives that handle being on fire. At best, explosives would have either detonated when the fire reached them or been reduced to bubbling pools of goo. Det cord would have gone up, any wires attached to the charges would have melted, any timers or receives would have been reduced to plastic slag.

Yet your explosives went off in a neat, precise sequence? Nope. Your story is not only implausible, its virtually impossible. Explosive demolition doesn't happen in a burning building because the fire would destroy any explosive apparatus.

3) Next, there were no beams cut in a manner consistent with explosive demolition. How then could explosive sequences brought the building down without cutting the girders? There should have been thousands and thousands of such cuts per your reasoning. Yet there were zero.

Another theory killing hole you simply can't explain. Another pointless, absurd layer of needless complexity that renders your theory a laughably implausible alternative to the official story of structural failure due to fire.

4) Next, the Port authority bomb squad had gone through the entire WTC plaza only the week before and found no bombs. That's bomb detection experts and their bomb sniffing dogs. Meaning that your bombs would have had to have been invisible to both experts looking explicitly for them......and undetectable by bomb sniffing dogs.

'Ridiculously unlikely' doesn't begin to cover it. And once again, another layer of needless elaboration and complication is added to an already absurdly poor conspiracy. And yet it still gets worse. 

5) These buildings weren't museums. They were regularly inspected, occupied, cleaned and maintained. The odds that such a building wide, elaborate system of explosives would have been set within the building and *nobody noticed* is essentially zero. Especially considering that the Port Authority Bombsquad was *looking* for just such explosives.

Yet your theory requires this. And astonishingly, it still gets worse.

6) Detailed analysis of the dust samples at the WTC site show no residue of explosives. This in an analysis so precise that they were able to detect medication from the WTC pharmacy.....but not the thousands and thousand of explosives your theory relies upon?

Again, that's ridiculously implausible. Your theory is simply an awful, awful explanation.

7) And finally, you've still ignored the FDNY...who watched the building bulge, buckle and burn for hours before the collapse, and correctly predicted its collapse hours before it occured. And you ignore them for no particular reason. That's expert eye-witness testimony collected over hours from direct and unobstructed observation of WTC 7. And they cite massive fire and structural damage. Explicitly contradicting you. And you ignore them entirely.

8) And of course, you also ignore the NIST.....again for no particular reason. They cite reasons quite similar to the FDNY: the massive fires. So you have to expert sources with unequalled access to the scene both giving you a plausible, verifiable cause: massive fires. 

And you ignore them both in favor of bombs which you can't establish _even exist._ And of course, are magically silent, invisible, apparently installed by ninja janitors, undetectable to bomb sniffing dogs, leave no trace behind, and are conveniently fire proof.

Um, somehow. You can't say.

Any one of these theory killing inconsistencies would render your theory virtually impossible. Together they make your theory just silly. And you can't explain* any *of them. 

Occam's Razor again whittles away the unnecessary bits and leaves a pile of useless flotsam of your bomb theory. No 'nipple twisting' required.

What else have you got?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > it's the one live brain cell thing that causes koko the ass clown to sputter nonsense.
> ...


see what I mean... would be sad if it weren't so funny.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 7, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you think you are seeing and who doctored the video?
> ...



When someone posts a video, I'm not about to investigate it when i don't even know where it came from or what it's supposed to show...DUH


----------



## daws101 (Aug 7, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


if that's not wtc7 it's meaningless but then again everything you post is. 
it looks to be a flir cam tape ...so what...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



What video? Its an animated gif. 

A 'forensic analysis' conducted by....who? From where? Modifying the video in what fashion? Supposedly showing a 'kool sequence of explosions' that I just don't see. Anyone else? And here's the funny part: *its poster didn't ask any of these questions. It never even occurred to the poster to ask.*

This is exactly what I'm talking about when I say most truthers aren't thinkers and they aren't questioners. They're script readers, regurgitating what they've been told to think and never fact checking or inquiring about what they've been told to believe. 

Which is why when presented with theory killing holes in their conspiracy and overwhelming contrary evidence of it plausibility, they ignore the holes and the evidence...

.....and stick to their script without thought or question.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



*Lewis M. Eisenberg* (born 1942) is an American business financier and investor, with entrepreneurial roots known for co-founding and heading a private equity firm, Granite Capital International Group L.P. Lewis Eisenberg has a multi-decade history in American political fundraising circles and is most notable for the various national, state, and bi-state appointments he held throughout his career, specifically as the Chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey [1] at the time of the September 11, 2001 attack of the World Trade Center.

.Lewis M. Eisenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Skylar (Aug 7, 2014)

> *Lewis M. Eisenberg* (born 1942) is an American business financier and investor, with entrepreneurial roots known for co-founding and heading a private equity firm, Granite Capital International Group L.P. Lewis Eisenberg has a multi-decade history in American political fundraising circles and is most notable for the various national, state, and bi-state appointments he held throughout his career, specifically as the Chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey [1] at the time of the September 11, 2001 attack of the World Trade Center.
> 
> .Lewis M. Eisenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



And? 

Did the Truther conspiracy just get a little more wildly complicated, the perfect secrecy just a little bit larger, the story just a little bit less plausible?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




yeh you are the one who doesnt know the difference between the *bankers trust* and wtc 7, you are posting in the wrong section.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




nice plea and admission to ignorance.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




hate to burst your bubble but all movies are animated stills, the type of still is irrelevant.  But dont let facts keep you from proving your ignorance.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 7, 2014)

Skylar said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope isn't a truther. It's a dime-a-dozen Nazi scumbag who knows absolutely nothing but is damn proud of it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> It's a dime-a-dozen Nazi scumbag who knows absolutely nothing but is damn proud of it.



yeh damn dablunder tards are all alike


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > *Lewis M. Eisenberg* (born 1942) is an American business financier and investor, with entrepreneurial roots known for co-founding and heading a private equity firm, Granite Capital International Group L.P. Lewis Eisenberg has a multi-decade history in American political fundraising circles and is most notable for the various national, state, and bi-state appointments he held throughout his career, specifically as the Chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey [1] at the time of the September 11, 2001 attack of the World Trade Center.
> >
> > .Lewis M. Eisenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



4) Next, the Port authority bomb squad had gone through the entire WTC plaza only the week before and found no bombs. That's bomb detection experts and their bomb sniffing dogs. Meaning that your bombs would have had to have been invisible to both experts looking explicitly for them......and undetectable by bomb sniffing dogs.

Who was in charge of the NY PA and NJ. What is the job of the port authority , who is that guy?  Who did he make sure got the lease to the WTC's to and who is he.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Ever read PNAC Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

it has a PDF online, 90 pages, but you can get the main drift in the above art. Check out all the men mentioned.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So you don't know what you posted either? Figures........


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Laughing....not all videos are a dozen frames of animated gif from photobucket.

It never even occured to you to ask who did the 'forensic analysis', what their qualifications were, or what modifications they made to the video. And despite the legion of conspiracy shattering holes in your claims (which being a truther, you of course completely ignored and pretended don't exist).....
*
......you still refuse to ask.* Which is just....astonishing.

Ladies and Gentlemen.....I give you the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > *Lewis M. Eisenberg* (born 1942) is an American business financier and investor, with entrepreneurial roots known for co-founding and heading a private equity firm, Granite Capital International Group L.P. Lewis Eisenberg has a multi-decade history in American political fundraising circles and is most notable for the various national, state, and bi-state appointments he held throughout his career, specifically as the Chairman of the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey [1] at the time of the September 11, 2001 attack of the World Trade Center.
> ...



Do you have the slightest evidence that Mr. Eisenberg had anything to do with the execution of the 911 attacks, in any capacity? Or are you vaguely insinuating an argument you know you can't possibly support factually?

And remember, any conspiracy that involves Eisenberg would *also* have to involve the entire Port Authority bomb squad. Every shift, every bomb squad member without exception, as the Port Authority bomb squad as at the WTC plaza _for weeks_. They'd all have to be in on it before, during and _after 911_. Willful, conscious accessories to the murder of thousands. And holding this secret with absolute perfection for the last 13 years.

Um, 'because'. 

Its these kind ludicrously complicated, pointless elaborations that rob the truther conspiracy of even a semblance of plausibility. And leave most truthers regarding Occam as if he were Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Have you read it? Why don't you offer us the portions of the report that you believe has any relevance to 911. And please be aware: I've actually read the report, in its entirety.

Or you can continue with the 'vague insinuations of an argument you can't possibly support factually' routine.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, and since our resident animated gif poster ran screaming from my common sense questions, I'll pose them again:



> What 'forensic analysis'? You just posted an animated gif. With your 'analysis', you've already upped the complexity level as we need to ask who conducted the analysis, if they're remotely qualified, and what modifications they made to the video. None of which you've provided. You don't even have a source for your video....as I'm reasonably certain photobucket didn't conduct the 'forensic analysis'.
> 
> Next, your assumptions: that it shows a 'kool demolition sequence'. Your animated gif is clearly insuffecient to carry that claim. Worse, your claim of a 'demolition sequence' has some enormous holes.
> 
> ...



Why would a rational person ignore any of these truther conspiracy killing holes? And why do you ignore all of them?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit  and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.



Translation: you've got jack shit to back up your 'Mr. Eisenberg' insinuations. You're literally making it up as you go along. And you can't even explain how your insinuations make the slightest sense.

Why would Mr. Eisenberg plot to kill thousands of people and inflict billions of dollars of damage onto Port Authority property? Oh, no reason. And of course, not a bit of evidence of it.

Why would every single member of the Port Authority bomb squad spontaneously agree to betray their duty and facilitate the mass murder of thousands? Again......just 'because'. And once again, there's literally nothing to back it up.

*You're wasting your own time with these useless, vague insinuations of arguments you know the evidence doesn't support. *Me? I'm just popping these little soap bubble conspiracies as they drift up. You'd be shocked at how little effort it requires.

And I've found the official story to be simpler, more plausible and more closely matching the evidence than any of the truther conspiracies I've investigated. And I've looked into all the classics. Most are just like yours: vague insinuations of an argument the evidence doesn't support.

On Edit: WTC 7 is 'my problem'? Um, have been reading this thread? Its been the steady, systematic decimation of the truther version of WTC 7. There are entire paragraphs of common sense questions about that truther's like yourself can't possibly answer. And most commonly ignore and pretend don't exist.

But hey, perhaps you'll do better. Tell me what you believe the 'problems' with WTC 7 are. And if your evidence is good enough, I'll agree with you. If not, I'll disabuse you of your misconceptions.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


or you showcasing yours...you stating the obvious does nothing to add credibility" to your "evidence" or laughable pov.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your not interested in the truth what are you doing on this board?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.
> ...



We know most of the truth. We are here to correct those who don't.........


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.
> ...



I don't think 'truth' means what you think it means. Let me give you a hint: Truth isn't vague insinuations of an argument that can't be factually supported. 

That's what we call 'innuendo'. And so far, that's the entirety of your posts.

And me, I'm quite interested in the truth. Which is why I enjoy washing away these silly conspiracies with simple reason, better evidence and rational thinking. If a shiny new paint job were 'truth', its like washing bird shit off my car.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Really, you have no evidence. The gov. has given you nothing. That must be why so many of the victims families are so upset and want another investigation.  

But truthfully if not really engaging here except to tell some people how stupid they are, don't you have better things to do with your time. I mean we all know what the government  said and unless your young, you must be naïve to believe the idiotic  story the gov. gave .


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> quit wasting my time, you believe the little Muslim hijacker and two planes, you have one problem WTC 7, man your blind if you can't follow anything. I gave you a tiny tidbit  and you ignored it, so quit wasting my time.



Lol translation = woah I can't respond to that, so...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> Really, you have no evidence. The gov. has given you nothing. That must be why so many of the victims families are so upset and want another investigation.



The FDNY citing fire and structural damage after watching the buiding burn for 7 hours and correctly predicting its collapse is most definitely evidence. As is the NIST report. As is the lack of evidence supporting any competing theory. Occam's Razor is also a superb indication of likelihood. And the truther conspiracy fails every time.

For example, we saw the fire. So we know it existed. Truthers can't even factually establish that their bombs existed. Let alone had anything to do with the collapse. Let alone how the exploded silently after having been on fire for hours, and didn't cut any girders.

And of course, when posed with the enormous, theory killing holes in the truther conspiracy.......you run from them like they were on fire. Remember your 'Mr. Eisenberg' nonsense? That's been completely abandoned. Remember when you tried to insinuate that the Port Authority Bomb Squad was 'in on it'? Even you could polish that little turd of innuendo.

The truther conspiracy is simply an awful explanation of events. And even you can't make it work.



> But truthfully if not really engaging here except to tell some people how stupid they are, don't you have better things to do with your time. I mean we all know what the government said and unless your young, you must be naïve to believe the idiotic story the gov. gave .



And by 'engaged', you mean mindlessly accepting whatever claim you or any other truther make up without thought or question? C'mon. You can't honestly expect us to not question the silly things some of you are posting here. You can't honestly expect us to accept them without thought or evidence.

Especially when even you, a 'true believer' can't fashion your conspiracy into anything that makes the slightest sense. You're just running. If your claims had actual merit, you wouldn't need to.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

No evidence? Look in a mirror...

The Government has done the only real investigations. The 911 Report and NIST's report, And I'm sure a dozen other agencies have all had their part in all the Official reports. The problem isn;t if they have given us the correct information, The problem is that not one of the conspiracy theories has been able to prove that the official reports are wrong.

What proof have you got?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> No evidence? Look in a mirror...
> 
> The Government has done the only real investigations. The 911 Report and NIST's report, And I'm sure a dozen other agencies have all had their part in all the Official reports. The problem isn;t if they have given us the correct information, The problem is that not one of the conspiracy theories has been able to prove that the official reports are wrong.
> 
> What proof have you got?



And no one ever will, but a great maj of people do know it who it was. What is the reason the Government gave, Muslims hate us. That is all you have besides fire. That's it.

The gov had done no investigation. The judges were Zionist, and the report done by headed by Zionist as well. Believe what you want. But read the PNAC and the New American Century Report and look how things have been ever since.

For the one who doesn't know the role of the NY and NJ Port Authority , look it up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Dude its foolish arguing with these trolls.They are government paid shills that have been sent here to troll these boards in hopes of trying to derail threads and get everybody to take their bait arguing with them.

Their handlers just want you to waste your time with them arguing with themwhile they plot other things against us. They have proven in spades they havent watched these videos so why bother with them?  why take their bait?

internet people know they can hide behind the computer which is why they always evade the facts in these videos and change the subject to a different aspect of the case and using DEB WUNKER links as their evidence.

Like you said,bld 7 is what they cant get around.Its the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission report the commission,NIST and these paid trolls never have any answers for so just let them show off what idiots they are and how they ignore everything you post always changing the subject with debwunker links then claming they have won and refuted the facts in these videos. are paid trolls like that REALLY worth your time?

as i try and tell truthers all the time and sadly it goes through one ear and out the other with a great number of them,why do you take their bait and play their game? 

this is also a fact below i bring up that sadly many truthers ignore which is-



they dont have any answers for the videos,thay have failed miserbly every single time along with the commission and NIST to address bld 7 since day one for over 10 years only seeing what they WANT to see ,WHY keep feeding the trolls?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Your right. Its easy to become passive in life, and just go along and pretend somebody is taking care of it all.  As long as it doesn't personally affect them , they don't care. I do believe they know the gov's story is BS but just don't care.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What is it you think you are seeing and who doctored the video?
> ...



dude i got countless numbers of people here that can tell you gomer pyle ollie is a paid government shill who ignores everything that proves him wrong,that he is one of the biggest resident paid trolls here of USMB. again.



agent Gomer Ollie will go and say that I say that everybody who accepts the government version like he does is a paid shill just because I say HE and other paid trolls here are when in act I have said many times,there are posters here who accpet it that are NOT paid govermnent trolls like him and skylar are such as whitehall for example.

with whitehall,you can tell he isnt paid government shill.Gomer Ollie,skylar and these other paid trolls,they know every bit just as well as we do 9/11 was an inside job.whitehall actually BELIEVES the official version unlike them because he is in denial about how corrupt our government really is.he actually still thinks this is a free country,we dont live in a banana republic,have free elections,and are not a police state.

He is scared and afraid of the truth only seeing what he WANTS to see where these paid trolls like skylar and gomer ollie,again they know perfectly welll just as much as we do 9/11 was an inside job.

they are just here to troll the boards cause thats what their handlers pay them very well to do knowing that idiot sheep like whitehall for one,will listen to them and swallow up all the garbage they spout off because they know he is a gullible sheep their propaganda works on,that he is afraid to look at the truth and watch these videos.

thats why when people like you and myself come on and expose the lies of the 9/11 coverup commision,they resort to debwunker links and start making up lies slinging shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are, cause they know the ignorant sheople like whitehall will swallow their porpaganda they post,hook,line and sinker.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

daws101 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > We do know that Israel had a lot of spies here at the time, and they tried to warn the U.S. about the Florida cell.
> ...



So lets see, for those not aware they are on the conspiracy forum, your warning them, that is good, as I do believe most of them have no idea where they are.

Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators. This is not a theory, a theory or fable I mean  is that 19 hijackers with box cutters hijacked 4 planes and I can't go on its just so unbelievable, flew them in buildings and the building swallowed them, the buildings fell, and then another building caught fire and just dropped right down when Lucky Larry said to"pull it" and as PM Bibi watching his excitement got the best of him and said, 
"This is good, this is very good".  The excitement of the moment . These cold hearted killers need to be brought to justice. Our government, our air  force, our airport security is so dumb they let this happened.  A few Muslims outsmarted our government, CIA, FBI , Congressman,  man we are in trouble.

I'm so glad you warned me that I'm on the "conspiracy forum", thank you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



the people that defend the lies of the 9/11 conspiracy are the ones that are conspiracy THEORISTS,in the fact thats all they have is wacky unsupported theorys that 19 muslines were behind the attacks which is so flimsy because the facts prove otherwise.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Dude, you call anyone who doesn't ape your conspiracy a 'paid government shill.  You make up elaborate fantasies about 'handlers'.  And you've never been able to back any of it. Or, your 911 conspiracy. As for your 'countless people', the person you're citing _is yourself. _

And you're following the oldest, most tired conspiracy mantra there is: *anyone who doesn't ape the conspiracy, becomes part of it. *

Brainwash. Rinse. Repeat.


> agent Gomer Ollie will go and say that I say that everybody who accepts the government version like he does is a paid shill just because I say HE and other paid trolls here are when in act I have said many times,there are posters here who accpet it that are NOT paid govermnent trolls like him and skylar are such as whitehall for example.



More accurately, your claims don't work. In this thread alone, they've been shredded so utterly, you and your ilk have been reduced to making up conspiracies about other *posters*, and abandoning your 911 nonsense completely. 

The giant, gaping, truck sized, theory killing holes in your conspiracy remain whether or not you ignore them.


> with whitehall,you can tell he isnt paid government shill.Gomer Ollie,skylar and these other paid trolls,they know every bit just as well as we do 9/11 was an inside job.whitehall actually BELIEVES the official version unlike them because he is in denial about how corrupt our government really is.he actually still thinks this is a free country,we dont live in a banana republic,have free elections,and are not a police state.



Laughing....'and these other paid trolls'. Gee, how did I know you were going to fold in EVERYONE else who doesn't immediately swallow your silly conspiracy as being 'paid by the government'. Another pointless, useless layer of complication and elaboration heaped upon an already ludicrously implausible truther conspiracy.

You're running. You've abandoned your entire conspiracy. You can't make your shattered WTC 7 conspiracy work. You can't even make it make sense. 

Try again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



what they are really ingorant about is they think that because they are posting their lies for them and getting well paid for it,that they are going to be protected from them but they are in a rude awakening that if they have their way and get us,then they will then have their way and turn on them as well and elimate them  then later on as well.

and if there is an uprising and the american sheople finally decided to stop going to ball games and actually do something about the criminals in washington,that after theose criminals in washington get their true justice,they will suffer as well for their particpation in this coverup  thinking money will by them happiness by taking the money they have all these years to post their lies but they are in a rude awakening because if those criminals in washington ever get their just dos,then they will be next in line to be brought up in chargers after the criminals in washington are. so they will lose in the end either way. they are too ignorant to figure that out though.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> The gov had done no investigation.


Um, yes it has. Quite a few of them. You simply ignore them and then pretend that if you ignore them, they cease to exist. The initial FEMA report, the 911 report, the ASCE report, the NIST report, the *other* NIST report......you pretend that none of them exist.

*But why would a rational person ignore these studies just because you do? *This is the part you don't get: you can ignore the mountains of evidence contradicting you. But you can't make anyone else ignore it. Which is why the truther conspiracy failed so spectacularly.

On any debate of the facts, you lose. As the evidence you ignore doesn't magically vanish because you close your eyes.



> The judges were Zionist, and the report done by headed by Zionist as well.



Says you. But you can't back that claim up either. You're literally making this up as you go along. You make an accusation, you can't back it up....and you run.

Keep running.



> Believe what you want. But read the PNAC and the New American Century Report and look how things have been ever since.



I've read it. What part do believe supports any of your conspiracy? The last time I asked you this question, you immediately abandoned your claim and started insulting posters personally.

If your argument had actual merit, you wouldn't have to abandon it so often.



> For the one who doesn't know the role of the NY and NJ Port Authority , look it up.



Translation: you have jack shit to back up your claim. So you're going to insinuate 'evidence' that doesn't exist, that you can't possibly present, to prop up an argument you know you can't support factually. 

Oh, you'll_ allude_ to evidence. You'll _insinuate_ an argument. You'll offer us innuendo. But when someone asks you to get specific.......you run. Each time, every time. And I'm asking for specifics. What 'role of the NY and NJ Port Authority' are you claiming?

If you have an argument to make, make it. If all you're going to do is allude to an argument you know you can't support, then you've got nothing.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You can't honestly believe the gov. 's story. Even most people I know say there is something wrong and many people don't even know WTC 7 fell, I hear they didn't put it in the museum either, I never went, to see lies I don't need to.  Do you even know what WTC 7 housed?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > The gov had done no investigation.
> 
> 
> Um, yes it has. Quite a few of them. You simply ignore them and then pretend that if you ignore them, they cease to exist. The initial FEMA report, the 911 report, the ASCE report, the NIST report, the *other* NIST report......you pretend that none of them exist.
> ...



Man I hate for you to be my attorney if I did ever need one.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL its still better than comedy central...............


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> what they are really ingorant about is they think that because they are posting their lies for them and getting well paid for it,that they are going to be protected from them but they are in a rude awakening that if they have their way and get us,then they will then have their way and turn on them as well and elimate them  then later on as well.



With 'lies' being anything that you don't want to believe. When you look at the facts and argue the evidence, *you lose. *Even now you're giving us excuses why you won't discuss your own conspiracy with anyone who doesn't already believe it.

*Do do you understand how circular that reasoning is? *If your argument actually had merit, it could be questioned and challenged, and still hold up. But when your conspiracy is questioned, _it completely collapses._ So completely that *you refuse to discuss your conspiracy with anyone who questions it.*

For example.....why would anyone ignore the FDNY who indicated fire and structural damage would bring down the WTC 7, and accurately predicated its collapse hours before it fell? They were expert eye witnesses who assessed the building over hours. What person genuinely interested in the truth would ignore this incredibly valuable source of information?

No person interested in the truth would. You ignore them all.

If bombs brought down the WTC 7, how do you explain the complete lack of the sound of explosives immediately before its collapse? There's nothing. The collapse initiates so quietly that folks filming it don't even have their conversations interrupted. Whereas actual controlled demolition is painfully, almost ludicriously loud. 

No explosions, no explosives. You can't get around that. There's no such thing as silent explosives. 

This is a bare sampling of the theory killing holes in your claims. And yet you cant resolve any of them. Your tactic for dealing with the mountains and mountains of contrary evidence is to ignore the evidence AND anyone who mentions them.



> and if there is an uprising and the american sheople finally decided to stop going to ball games and actually do something about the criminals in washington,that after theose criminals in washington get their true justice,they will suffer as well for their particpation in this coverup  thinking money will by them happiness by taking the money they have all these years to post their lies but they are in a rude awakening because if those criminals in washington ever get their just dos,then they will be next in line to be brought up in chargers after the criminals in washington are.



Dude, there's no 'uprising'. There's just a small litany of chickenshits who'll talk big online but won't actually back up their bravado with action. Chest beating arm chair warriors you've got plenty of. Folks who will actually _bleed_ for their 'uprising'?

You've got nothing. 

If you actually believed the blithering nonsense you've posted, you'd already be in the streets. And yet, here you are......babbling about the next conspiracy after the last was debunked as useless nonsense.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

Please, enlighten us. What do you think brought down WTC7, and how long did it take to fall? Did it fall at Free fall speed? 

Come on we are anxiously awaiting....

Time for you to bring out your real feelings with some facts if you have any....


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> LOL its still better than comedy central...............



I know, right? Notice how they won't actually talk about WTC 7, how they've completely abandoned their every claim. 

Oh, they'll make up brand new conspiracies to direct at the posters who disagree with them. But only when they're talking to each other. And of course, adding yet another hopeless layer of elaboration to an already ludicrously complicated and implausible conspiracy.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Please, enlighten us. What do you think brought down WTC7, and how long did it take to fall? Did it fall at Free fall speed?
> 
> Come on we are anxiously awaiting....
> 
> Time for you to bring out your real feelings with some facts if you have any....



You disagree with them Ollie. Thus rendering yourself unsuitable for discussion of their theory. Like the Emperor's New Clothes, their conspiracy only works as long as no one mentions the Emperor is buck ass naked.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

911shitfor brains has claimed I'm on ignore for the last 2 years or so. But he always responds...

Fart joke in 5 4 3 2 1  .............


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.



The obvious problem with your reasoning...is that your facts don't line up. For example, your bomb theory of WTC 7:



> 1) First, there were no sound of explosions immediately preceding the collapse of the building. Not before the penthouse collapsed into the WTC 7. Not preceding the collapse of the facade later. There's no such thing as explosives that make no sound when they detonate. This point made doubly true when you're claiming that these explosions were suffecient to bring down a skyscraper.
> 
> Imaginary 'silent explosives' are exactly the kind of needlessly complicated and laughably implausible holes in the truther narrative that render it an awful explanation in comparison to the official story.
> 
> ...



That's not the 'facts lining up'. But your conspiracy breaking over and over and over again when faced with the harsh light of reality.  Yet you predictably ignore the theory killing holes in your claims and then pretend that if you ignore them, no one else can see them.

Um, Pen......we can still see them. 



> This is not a theory, a theory or fable I mean  is that 19 hijackers with box cutters hijacked 4 planes and I can't go on its just so unbelievable, flew them in buildings and the building swallowed them, the buildings fell, and then another building caught fire and just dropped right down when Lucky Larry said to"pull it" and as PM Bibi watching his excitement got the best of him and said,



'Lucky Larry', huh? Who was Silverstein talking to? The FDNY. Silverstein clearly didn't bring down the building. So who are you accusing of 'pullling' the WTC 7?

You're accusing the FDNY of demolishing the building, of lying about it, of being an accessory to the murder of 343 of their own. Which is pretty loathsome. Though I double dog dare you to make that accusation to the face of a New York City fire fighter who was there on 911. 

I don't think you'd like their reply.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> You can't honestly believe the gov. 's story.



As I've said many times (and you've obviously ignored), the official story is simpler, matches the evidence more closely and is more plausible than the various 911 Truther conspiracies I've investigated. And I've looked into most of the classics. The 'bomb' theory. The 'thermite' theory. The 'thermate' theory. The 'nano-thermite' theory. The 'orbiting directed energy weapons platform' theory. The 'holographic plane' theory. And many others.

And when you compare facts to facts, your conspiracy is just an awful explanation. Its fantastically, almost ludicrouslycomplicated. Its contradicted by overwhelming evidence. And its almost impossibly implausible. 

Occam's Razor, Pen. Your theory is heaped in needless layers of pointless elaboration backed by nothing. You can't even factually establish that 'bombs' ever existed within the WTC 7. You simply assume they do. Nor can you explain the litany of theory killing holes with the bomb theory. Whereas the cause of the collapse per the official story are undeniably present.

And when I've challenged you to a factual discussion, you refuse. Your claims simply can not withstand questions or even too much thought. And collapse under even casual review. If they had merit, they could be questioned, they could be challenged.....and remain intact.

Your claims are so utterly debunked that you won't even discuss them now. Which speaks volumes. 



> Do you even know what WTC 7 housed?



If you have an argument to make, make it. You've insinuated about half a dozen arguments, but you've never been able to back any of them up with facts. Present your evidence, make your argument. 

Or continue with the same 'insinuating an argument you can't possible support factually' schtick.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the fire dept, the people who wired the building. or should I say buildings. Oh yes they are also criminals to the fire men that got killed and the ones now suffering from asbestos. So you have no idea what or who was renting WTC 7, who the renters were?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> Man I hate for you to be my attorney if I did ever need one.



Probably. But the courts don't accept your impressions, imagination and insinuation as evidence. So you'd need someone who uses actual facts to represent you.

You might hate it. But you'd have a far better outcome than if you kept insinuating claims you couldn't possibly support with evidence.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> No the fire dept, the people who wired the building. or should I say buildings. Oh yes they are also criminals to the fire men that got killed and the ones now suffering from asbestos. So you have no idea what or who was renting WTC 7, who the renters were?



Larry Silverstein told the FDNY to 'pull it'. So who other than the FDNY could you be accusing of following his 'order' if 'pull it' meant to explosively demolish the building?

Now if 'pull it' meant to pull their fire fighting effort,_ as Silverstein says_, then it makes perfect sense that he'd be talking to the FDNY. As they use 'pull' to refer to ending their fire fighting effort again and again:



> *Finally they pulled us out.* They said all right,
> get out of that building because that 7, they were really
> worried about. *They pulled us out of there* and then they
> regrouped everybody on Vesey Street, between the water and
> ...



So either Silverstein was referring to the fire fighting effort when telling the FDNY what he wanted them to do. Or you're accusing the FDNY of demolishing WTC 7 themselves, lying about it, and acting as accessories to the murder of 343 of their own.

As there were only two parties to that conversation: Silverstein and the FDNY. 

Pick which.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Meaning that your bombs would have had to have been invisible to both experts looking explicitly for them......and undetectable by bomb sniffing dogs.



what 'bombs' are dogs trained to snif out?
Do thermetic cutters classify as 'bombs'?

thermetic cutters completely disintegrate into molten metal.





and you need very little thermetic material contrary to and despite the tards who call themselves experts claim.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> *the people that defend the lies of the 9/11 conspiracy are the* ones that are *conspiracy THEORISTS,*in the fact thats all they have is wacky unsupported theorys that 19 muslines were behind the attacks which is so flimsy because the facts prove otherwise.



*BINGO!*

*Well put, the only thing left is to hand them their crying towels as the door hits them in the ass on the way out!*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Please, enlighten us. What do you think brought down WTC7, and how long did it take to fall? Did it fall at Free fall speed?
> 
> Come on we are anxiously awaiting....
> 
> Time for you to bring out your real feelings with some facts if you have any....




1) it fell at an average constant rate of acceleration _&#609;_0! 

2) Gravity brought it down

3) Answered in "1".    


what do you think brought it down ollie?
how long do you think it took to fall?

oh and wtf is "freefall speed" btw?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.
> 
> 
> The obvious problem with your reasoning...is that your facts don't line up. For example, your bomb theory of WTC 7:
> ...



thats bullshit there was a large explosion, sounded like it was underground though and that is not relevant in the first place since *thermetic cutters DO NOT EXPLODE*.

another debunker *FAIL*


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meaning that your bombs would have had to have been invisible to both experts looking explicitly for them......and undetectable by bomb sniffing dogs.
> ...



 Before we start on whether or not a 'thermetic cutter' would have been detectable by bomb sniffing dogs, lets define what a 'thermetic cutters' actually is. 

Show us a *picture* of a 'thermetic cutter'. Not a drawing. Since you claim its a real thing with real properties  it will be remarkably easy for you to do so. If its just made up, it will likely be harder for you to do. 

How large is a 'thermetic cutter'? How much does it weight? How is it ignited? What is it made of? How long does it take to work? What would it look like while operating? How many have been used to demolish buildings?

You say that there would be nothing left of a 'thermetic cutters' once used....how do you know? 

And of course, how does the 'thermetic cutters' match with your animated gif from photobucket? Per you the anonymous and unverified 'forensic analysis' says that the 'sequences of explosives' happened quite quickly. Within fractions of a second. 

Does a 'thermetic cutter' explode? If so, does it explode that quickly? If not, then it doesn't match your last explanation.  So which is it?

And of course, why were none of the girders cut? I mean, per your theory thousands upon thousands of girders would have had to have been cut using this method. So...where are the cut girders? There were no reports of such on the WTC plaza until the salvage crews began cutting the girders themselves. Before that, nothing.

Where per your theory there would have been cut and melted girders *everywhere*. Yet....none. How do you explain this?



> thermetic cutters completely disintegrate into molten metal.



Says who? Throw that term into Google and you don't get anything back but a few vague descriptions by conspiracy blogs. So who are you quoting?



> and you need very little thermetic material contrary to and despite the tards who call themselves experts claim.



Again, says who? And what 'theretic matieral' are you referring to? Are you referring to thermate? Thermite? Nano-thermite? Gunpowder?

As for the 'tards who call themselves experts', who are you quoting? So far its you.....and you. Are you expecting us to accept you as an expert on the use of ' thermetic cutters', ' thermetic materials', their use, composition and effects?

If no, then who are you quoting?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Lots of testimonies of explosions.  Possibly explosives and nano thermite.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> the official story is simpler,
> 
> matches the evidence more closely
> 
> ...




the official story is simpler, 
*Yeh its so simple you dont need to know one damn thing about anything, just shake your hear duh yah whatever you say.*

matches the evidence more closely
*They have no evidence, what evidence do you think it matched?*

The 'bomb' theory. 
*
What 'bomb' theory? you mean those big fucking smelted holes in the rock below the column footing?*





_The 'thermite' theory. 
The 'thermate' theory. 
The 'nano-thermite' theory. _

*If you dont know they are all the same.
*






The 'orbiting directed energy weapons platform' theory. 

*There is not need to put them in orbit or are you so naive you think they do not exist?
*
The 'holographic plane' theory. 

*its a cgi transparency not a hologram*






Its contradicted by overwhelming evidence. 

*yes the official story is contradicted and turned on its head by overwhelming evidence!*

Occam's Razor, Pen. 
*
Doesnt apply here, if you think it does explain how.*

And when I've challenged you to a factual discussion, you refuse.
*
well you got a factual discussion.*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > No the fire dept, the people who wired the building. or should I say buildings. Oh yes they are also criminals to the fire men that got killed and the ones now suffering from asbestos. So you have no idea what or who was renting WTC 7, who the renters were?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said he said pull it to the NY fireman. Larry  made big money. Larry every morning went to the towers restaurant and just lucky for Larry his wife made him go to a dr. appoint that morning and lucky for his kids who both worked there were running late. 

Coincidence, hardly.  9-11 was picked because every time we hear 9-11 we will think about it.  Jewish joke.  

Now what company brought you bomb sniffing doggies in???? Name company in charge of security at WTC buildings at time of 9-11.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.
> ...




Nor do they wait 7 hours in a fire before they burn up...........And yes i have used thermite....Grenades, plates, and powder....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lots of testimonies of explosions.  Possibly explosives and nano thermite.



No child,  there are zero reports of explosives seconds before WTC7 fell.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > No the fire dept, the people who wired the building. or should I say buildings. Oh yes they are also criminals to the fire men that got killed and the ones now suffering from asbestos. So you have no idea what or who was renting WTC 7, who the renters were?
> ...



I'm sorry but since when is coincidence considered fact?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> [
> 
> Before we start on whether or not a 'thermetic cutter' would have been detectable by bomb sniffing dogs, lets define what a 'thermetic cutters' actually is.
> 
> ...




are you fucking kidding me?

you are in a demolition debate and you do not know about thermetic cutters?  I mean you dont even fucking know they 1930's technolgy exists and its the 21st century?

who gives a shit?  stop trolling.  

they can cut a column in milliseconds.

I said no, they do not work if they explode.

there are any number of vatiants that can be used, dont ask me which one they chose.
fuck no, do your own damn homework.

 
*DUH WAH?*










*
shit loads more where that came from, clearly you came to a gunfight with a toothpick!

The only problem you have with evidence is:






*


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.
> ...



No it doesn't. Here's a video of the collapse. 


The collapse initiates *so quietly* that it didn't even interrupt the conversation of the people near the camera. The FDNY reports nothing of the kind, no massive 'explosions' before the collapse. But instead, a collapse due to fire and structural damage. 

That's the kind of thing they'd notice. But.....nothing.

Worse, your 'animated gif'.....*that's of the top of the building where you say a 'kool sequence of explosions' occured.* Exactly the opposite of 'underground'. So why no sound? Here's actual controlled demolition:


Which is ludicrously loud. But your 'explosives' made no sound at all. Not explosions, no explosives. You claim that explosions are irrelevant because 'thermetic cutters', whatever they are don't explode. Okay....then what 'kool demolition sequence' were you referring to here?




> _"well thrn lets start with the kool demolition sequence we can see through the windows when forensic analysis is applied to wtc7."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just changed your entire conspiracy, first claiming it was a demolition sequence near the top of the building....now claiming its 'thermetic cutters' that don't explode.....now apparently underground. 

Which is it?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

What are you showing us? Girders? From where? When were the pics taken? The picture itself proves nothing....


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> No child,  there are zero reports of explosives seconds before WTC7 fell.



no twit, just shit loads of testimony of explosives that were omitted from the reports.

nice slime ball attempt at misinformation ollie.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of testimonies of explosions.  Possibly explosives and nano thermite.
> ...



So all the testimonies on you tube are false, I see. The planes that the towers enveloped downed the buildings , right.  No planes hit #7, now these dumb Muslims what were they thinking. They sure could fly hey. 

Being a female of small built, I could of taken one of those box cutting Muslims myself I bet. A good kick in the nut and that would of been it. Or unless a box cutter is going for the carotid , I doubt it'd slow some down that much.  What was wrong with the men on those flights? What whimps.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> What are you showing us? Girders? From where? When were the pics taken? The picture itself proves nothing....



when the camera went click ollie.

Oh so you have no clue what you are looking at? thanks for admitting you are clueless.
sure it does ollie, from a foia request, you know 911 iron DUH


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yep that was wtc 7 , answer my question who was in charge of security of those building on 9-11????


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




there had to be a 757 first LOL

debunkers cant prove anything just huff and puff beer farts and belches.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> you are in a demolition debate and you do not know about thermetic cutters?  I mean you dont even fucking know they 1930's technolgy exists and its the 21st century?



Then it will be remarkably easy for you to show us a picture of one. And since you're saying this is a demolition technology in use since the 1930s, show a few examples of its use in controlled demolition before 911. Or after, for that matter. 

Given how commonly used and how old the technology is....according to you.....this should be child's play. Yet I strongly suspect that you'll just give us insults while failing spectacularly to back up anything you've said.



> who gives a shit?  stop trolling.


Anyone who is interested in answering your question about how easily it would have been found by bomb sniffing dogs. Or the bomb squads. If each is the size of a small car, that would make it *much* easier to find that if it were say, the size of a paper back book. What's in it will immediately impact a bomb sniffing dog's ability to find it. So its contents are immediately relevant. 

You claim they work in 'milliseconds'. But you've never been able to back that up. Or that your 'thermetic cutters' even exist. Or existing, were in the WTC 7. These are all assumptions without evidence......just you saying it must be so. And that's not evidence. 

So, lets try again: 

How large is a 'thermetic cutter'? Specifically one used in controlled demolition. Given how many decades you claim the technology has been in use for demolition, just reference a jobHow much does it weight? How is it ignited? What is it made of? How long does it take to work? What would it look like while operating? How many have been used to demolish buildings?

You say that there would be nothing left of a 'thermetic cutters' once used....how do you know? What's your evidence? Again, we're still waiting for you to factually establish the *existence* of 'thermetic cutters'. Which you've never done. 

Please do so now.



> they can cut a column in milliseconds.



Says who? Can you verify anything you're saying? Show us your evidence. If 'thermetic cutters' are used in demolition as commonly as you seem to be insinuating, then it will be a cake walk to back up your claims.

If you're pulling your claims out of your ass......it may slightly more difficult.



> I said no, they do not work if they explode.



Then the 'kool demolition sequence' you were referring to wasn't actually demolition? And of course, you've never been able to back up your claims regarding the 'forensic analysis' you're basing your entire argument on. You simply said it was so....and then ran when challenged.

In short, you've got a mountain of accusations. And a shot glass of evidence. An empty shot glass. Back up your claims with verifiable evidence or retract them. 



>



Neither of those are cut. They're twisted. That's the end of the I-beam in the lower photograph. *So where are the cut girders?* Per your new theory, there should be thousands and thousands of them. 

Yet there were none. 



> shit loads more where that came from, clearly you came to a gunfight with a toothpick![/B]



I hope you've got more than that. Because so far it doesn't look like you have the slightest clue what you're talking about. You can't even factually establish that a 'thermetic cutter' exists, nor tell me anything about its properties. You can't even tell me what's in it. You were saying something about ''tards who call themselves experts''. 

Since you're clueless, could you link to a source that isn't?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



thermate cutters have to be set in a sequence just like rdx fucking DUH damn you people need to go to jref in here, at least they have a few people with 2 digit iq's.

MY EXPLOSIVES?  YOU ARE LOONY, *I just told you that thermetic cutters DO NOT EXPLODE *get a fucking clue, go back to knidergarten or something.

So you cant imagine walking and chewing bubble gum at the same time is that it?

you are only capable of understanding walking or chewing,

that is not a photo of the foundation its a photo of the top of the building DUH

*yeh except for the explosion that started the sequence going*


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



So we've eliminated explosive demolition as the cause of the collapse of WTC 7. Excellent. I don't expect to ever hear you make any claims regarding it ever again. If you do, I'll redirect you to this thread and your claim that it wasn't explosives.

But you still have a problem:* you just totally changed your story. *You cited 'kool demolition sequence' at the top of the building. And now your arguing for mythic 'thermetic cutters' underground.

Which is it? And of course, you still need to factually establish the existence of these 'thermetic cutters', and define their properites verifiably. Otherwise, they are just another Deux Ex Machina.

As for who was doing security for WTC 7, if you have an argument to make, make it. Though I'll save you some time: it wasn't Securacom/Stratesec. 

Show us your evidence. But if all you have is you citing yourself, you've got nothing.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I'm waiting for an answer, now show us your evidence of planes flying into the towers. A quickie video would do. Oh those controlled demolitions just reinforced that is what happened to #7.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> thermate cutters have to be set in a sequence just like rdx fucking DUH damn you people need to go to jref in here, at least they have a few people with 2 digit iq's.




What 'thermetic cutters'? Remember, I'm still waiting for you to factually establish that *they actually exist.* You've never been able to show us a picture of one, are completely clueless about its properties, don't know its size, what's in it, can't even name an instance 'thermetic cutters' have ever been used for demolition. Despite your claim that the technology has been in use since the 1930s.

And exactly as I predicted, when asked.....you respond with insults. Not evidence.

And you've never been able to factually establish that they work in 'milliseconds'. You simply say it must be so. *And you citing yourself is essentially worthless. *

You've never been able to factually establish that the disintegrate when used. You've simply said it must be so. *And again, you citing yourself is worthless. *

And finally, you're still basing this on the 'forensic analysis' of an animated gif. A forensic analysis you can't provide, conducted by someone you can't name, qualfied in what manner you can't say, modifying the above video in a manner you can't describe. You can't even tell us where it comes from.

In every instance, your only source is you. You were saying about 'tards pretending to be experts'?


>





> MY EXPLOSIVES?  YOU ARE LOONY, *I just told you that thermetic cutters DO NOT EXPLODE *get a fucking clue, go back to knidergarten or something.



So we've eliminated explosive demolition as the cause of the collapse of the WTC 7. I'm gonna hold you to that. 



> that is not a photo of the foundation its a photo of the top of the building DUH



You finally figured that out. Yet you said that the sound of an explosion sounded like it came from underground. Where as the pictures you've shown us are at the top of the building. Your story has radically changed. 


> *yeh except for the explosion that started the sequence going*



How did an explosion 'underground' start a 'thermetic cutter' 1300 feet away? Your story is making less and less sense as you add layer after layer of elaboration.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> > So we've eliminated explosive demolition as the cause of the collapse of WTC 7. Excellent. I don't expect to ever hear you make any claims regarding it ever again. If you do, I'll redirect you to this thread and your claim that it wasn't explosives.
> >
> > But you still have a problem:* you just totally changed your story. *You cited 'kool demolition sequence' at the top of the building. And now your arguing for mythic 'thermetic cutters' underground.
> >
> ...



So you have nothing to show us, no argument to make now that I've cut your legs out from under you on Securacom/Stratesec. Color me shocked. 

As always, if you have an argument to make, make it. Its increasingly obvious you have neither an argument nor evidence to support it. But are instead running. As demonstrated here:



> , now show us your evidence of planes flying into the towers. A quickie video would do. Oh those controlled demolitions just reinforced that is what happened to #7.



Quite the abrupt subject change, wouldn't you say? Almost alike you were tucking your tail between your legs and running. WTC 7 debate not working out so well for you?

What relevance does a plane hitting the towers have with WTC 7?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > No child,  there are zero reports of explosives seconds before WTC7 fell.
> ...



Prove it ass wipe.

And while you are proving that they were left out of the reports explain how they were left out of the personal videos....

And since you think it was thermite, what does it matter to you that there were no explosions?

You know you really have to decide just exactly what you believe....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Well on that much we can almost agree....But one never knows how they will react until they are in that situation.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What are you showing us? Girders? From where? When were the pics taken? The picture itself proves nothing....
> ...



The girders aren't cut. They are twisted. Which is exactly what you'd expect in a structural failure.  Your theory demands they must be cut by 'thermetic cutters' by the thousands. Yet you can't factually *even one *such cut exists. Or that the 'thermetic cutters' exist. 

You can't even establish that the girders you're showing us are from WTC 7. You simply _say _they are. Citing yourself. And you citing yourself is worthless.

These are all questions you should be asking. And you never have....which speaks volumes.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > Actually we have facts, that line up, and we are not the conspirators.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch! That one's gonna leave a scar.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I'm still waiting for him to back up his claim of 'forensic analysis' of the animated gif he offered us yesterday. When you ask him to verify his claims.....he just runs to another one. 
You know you really have to decide just exactly what you believe....[/QUOTE]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What are you showing us? Girders? From where? When were the pics taken? The picture itself proves nothing....
> ...



hey numbnuts, if the pics were taken during the cleanup, which is probably true, then some cleanup welder cut the columns so they would be a manageable size....

Unless you can show me a picture that can be proven to be untouched by the cleanup crew you got nothing..

Translated, you got nothing...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > > So we've eliminated explosive demolition as the cause of the collapse of WTC 7. Excellent. I don't expect to ever hear you make any claims regarding it ever again. If you do, I'll redirect you to this thread and your claim that it wasn't explosives.
> > >
> > > But you still have a problem:* you just totally changed your story. *You cited 'kool demolition sequence' at the top of the building. And now your arguing for mythic 'thermetic cutters' underground.
> > >
> ...



Tell me who was in charge of security at WTC's on 9-11.  or should I take it that you do not know.  WTC 7 was demolition no plane, I wanted videos of planes hitting the towers, that is your proof is it not?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



not change dingleweed added to my story.  get a clue!

I am showing you photos, dont ask me to set up interviews for you with the person taking them it aint gonna happen.  I already told you foia release, get your citations from them.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




you are talking to yourself again ollie, first sign of over the top insanity, thanks for proving how ignorant you are despite the evidence was shoved all the way up your ass you still dont know what you are looking at.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


[/QUOTE]

if you cant deal with the fire stop the gish gaslighting tell us what you were looking at.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> Ouch! That one's gonna leave a scar.



it helps to read, that way you can see i responded to that bullshit and his titanic is long since on the bottom


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




hey tardo, I cant prove anything to a dumb ass, only smart people.





wow looks just like thermetic cutters*
BOOM!*


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Yeah, there's no evidence planes struck the Twin Towers. The government just planted wrecked airplane parts around south Manhattan to fool us simple folks.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




its not in the tower, 

you are that fucking crazy that you think one fucking tire proves a plane impacted something?

tell us how that works man.

Like here is a strand of dog hair, proof a dog was killed here LMAO


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! That one's gonna leave a scar.
> ...


It's very revealing that you have to lie. In reality, Skylar scored point after point after point ... all you did was reject his opening statement on that post but then ignored all of the points he made in that post.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


What? 100% of the plane didn't remain inside the tower? Well I guess that proves it then. That tire was planted.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




no he didnt, maybe in your fertile imagination, which point do you think he scored lets talk about it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



no tire flew out of the building, got a video?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I know you're insane, but ... his point filled post is still there. Feel free to address them without any assistance from me. But you already lied about responding to them, so you're already at a disadvantage.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Skylar never answered one quest of mine.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

In our discussion there are only two really distinct 'sources of motivation':
1) an Afghan cave with bearded fellows resenting the freedoms the West enjoys
2) PNAC/Clean Break and their backers in Washington and Jerusalem aiming for changing the global geostrategic landscape in favor of America/Israel.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


No, no video, just lots of eyewitnesses who saw planes fly into the towers and plane parts found on the ground. But like you said, no evidence ...


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



you dont know anything of the sort.
nice bait and switch!
tell every one I lie one post before you lie your ass off.
*you said he scored and cant give us so much as one, not even one example what he scored!

You just made it all up!!*

We see you!


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




we are talking about a tire not a plane, you dont even know the difference between a tire and a 757, try again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


All the bluster in the world is not going to hide the fact that you falsely claimed that you responded to his points, when in fact, you ignored all 8 enumerated points he made.

Hey, I know ... maybe if you make that LOL gif even bigger, you can fool someone into not noticing?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The first plane. Unless someone was expecting the first plane there could not of been a picture.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Oops, silly me ... I forgot that 757s don't have tires.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So you have no witnesses or video of a tire flying out of the building.  you have no evidence.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Right, no evidence. Well, except for the eyewitnesses who saw planes fly into the towers and plane parts that were found.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



we are talking about a fucking tire not a 757.

thousands of people watching and taping and you have no video and no testimony that a tire flew out of the building.

*your tire is NOT evidence do you need a crying towel?*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



I never seen a tire fly off, those planes were swallowed right up, the whole plane, no wings broke off , nothing, that's unreal. I'd hate to work in a  high rise.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


There couldn't be? So if someone happened to be video taping that morning and then aimed their camera at a loud passenger jet flying unusually low, there's no chance they could catch that on camera?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

the plane is a transparency


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You didn't see people in the tower die towers when they collapsed ... does that mean no one died when the buildings fell?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> the plane is a transparency


And you think you prove that with a grainy animated gif, no doubt. Then again, you are completely insane ... so .... I should believe you and not the eyewitnesses.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



everything is real in the land of dablunder!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> the plane is a transparency



sometimes I think that as well. seeing all the different angles of the shadows of the plane, the second one, its not right. Many  pilots said even with their exp. they could not never flown them in the buildings like that , with the wingspan not much room left and going at that speed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > the plane is a transparency
> ...




OOPSIE nice fuck up!

the same one you seen on tv and *used by the omission commission!*

So lets see your clear one, in fact if you have a an unmodified provably verifiable original of a 757 *impacting* wtc 2 I will be happy to pay you 50grand for it.

take it to your attorney have them get a hold of me here


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


I note again how you're obviously avoiding the 8 enumerated pointed Skylar made. Sure, you do post some colorful Gifs while you hope no on will notice that you lied about responding to them, when in fact, you completely ran away from them ... I'm just letting you know that your lies and cowardice have not gone unnoticed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > the plane is a transparency
> ...



WTG!

Good eye!

Wanna see something that will really piss ya off?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> Tell me who was in charge of security at WTC's on 9-11. or should I take it that you do not know. WTC 7 was demolition no plane, I wanted videos of planes hitting the towers, that is your proof is it not?



Its your argument. You tell us. You don't know.....so you're doing your 'insinuate an argument I can't possibly support' schtick again.

If you have an argument to make, make it. If you don't know who ran security at the WTC, just tell us. I've already offered you a *huge* helping hand by eliminating the conspiracy go to of Securacom/Stratesec. 

Show us your evidence.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Since you lied about something as silly as a post here, I would have to be as crazy as you to believe you would ever pay a cent. Regardless of your delusions, there remains eyewitnesses who saw the planes hit the towers and plane parts [mysteriously] appearing on the ground. You know, what you insanely call, not evidence.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> I note again how you're obviously avoiding the 8 enumerated pointed Skylar made.



and the world notes again that you lied and cannot tell us what points you think he scored.

you really need to gradute stoopid before continuing with your line of foolishness.  The rest of us have left you behind and moved on.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> Since you lied about something as silly as a post here, I would have to be as crazy as you to believe you would ever pay a cent. Regardless of your delusions, there remains eyewitnesses who saw the planes hit the towers and plane parts [mysteriously] appearing on the ground. You know, what you insanely call, not evidence.



awe poor baby why dont you ask skylar to help you save your sunk ass.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I note again how you're obviously avoiding the 8 enumerated pointed Skylar made.
> ...


You're lying again. I said he made 8 enumerated points. I need not repeat them since they're still there and you're still avoiding them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Since you lied about something as silly as a post here, I would have to be as crazy as you to believe you would ever pay a cent. Regardless of your delusions, there remains eyewitnesses who saw the planes hit the towers and plane parts [mysteriously] appearing on the ground. You know, what you insanely call, not evidence.
> ...


 You're so delusional, it's funny.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




and you are an asshelmet stooge nothing changed and here we are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Yes, here we are, where you are still avoiding the 8 points skylar made in the post you falsely claimed you addressed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



and you think someone will believe an asshelmet.  
good luck with that.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



and you are an asshelmet that is making shit up that you cant explain.

still here same place nothing changed.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Right, I'm sure they'll believe the Liar who didn't actually address any of the points made in a post he falsely claimed to have responded to; while claiming that airplane parts found on the ground didn't come from one of the planes which eyewitnesses saw hit the towers.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



Do you think calling me an asshelmet is going to buy you enough cover that no one will notice you are * still * running from his points?


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


yes I am


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


Desperate is more like it.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> HEY DUMB ASS I SAID THERMETIC CUTTERS DO NOT EXPLODE THEY CUT



Oh, you said a lot of things about these mythic 'thermetic cutters'. But you have yet to factually establish they even exist. You don't know their size, what's in them, or what they look like while they're operating. YOu can't even provide a single example of 'thermetic cutters' ever being used for demolition of any building anywhere......despite your claim that the technology has been in use since the 1930s.

Its almost like you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.

You claimed they cut an entire girder in milliseconds. Even a thermal lance (one of the most powerful cutting tools on earth and the primary tool used to cut through the girders during the salvage and clearing of the WTC plaza) takes orders of magnitude longer to cut a girder. Yet your imaginary 'thermetic cutter' does it in milliseconds. 

Says who? *Says you.* And you're nobody. Show us anything verifiable to back up your claim. 

You say that the 'thermetic cutter' disintegrates after use. Prove it. You have yet to prove your 'thermetic cutter'_ even exists. _Let alone what it does. Let alone that there were any in the WTC 7. *You assume all of it.
*
And your assumptions aren't evidence. They're an excuse for it.



> not change dingleweed added to my story.  get a clue!



You claimed there was a huge explosion that sounded like it was underground before the WTC 7 collapse. The video disproves that claim. There was no sound of explosives.

So we're in agreement that the WTC 7 wasn't brought down by explosive demolition. 



> I am showing you photos, dont ask me to set up interviews for you with the person taking them it aint gonna happen.  I already told you foia release, get your citations from them.



First off, your photos don't show cut girders. They show *twisted* girders. Which are consistent with structural failure, not being cut by your imaginary 'thermal cutters'.* You've just provided some spectacular evidence of structural failure. But where are the cuts? *You can't factually establish _even one._...and your theory requires thousands and thousands.

Second, you 'say' they're from a FOIA request, just like you 'say' that your animated gif is from a 'forensic analysis', just like you 'say' that your imaginary thermal cutters will cut through a girder in 'milliseconds'.  But when challenged to back any of that up with evidence, you run with your tail between your legs, trying to change the topic. 

Show us the FOIA request. Show us where the girders are from, with evidence. You have yet to establish they are even from WTC 7. But you 'saying' it must be so means absolutely nothing, as you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about. You're pulling these imagines from photobucket. And they don't even show what you claim they do, as all the girders are twisted. Not cut, as your theory requires.

Absolutely killing your conspiracy yet again.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



stating facts, do you think your 10,,000 posts will hide your single digit iq ignorance that even a child can see all the shit you keep making up.  keep digging asshelmet!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> if you cant deal with the fire stop the gish gaslighting tell us what you were looking at.



Deal with what, exactly? You making up a 'forensic analysis' and then fleeing from the claim when challenged to back it up?

This thread is littered with nonsense you've claimed, then abandoned. You don't even know where your gif is from, who made it, what their qualifications are, and how the animated gif was modified. You just cut and paste it from photobucket.

And most absurd, it doesn't even show what you claim it does. It doesn't show any 'demolition sequence'. 

Is there anything you got right?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


 And you're still running from skylar's 8 points from that post.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > HEY DUMB ASS I SAID THERMETIC CUTTERS DO NOT EXPLODE THEY CUT
> 
> 
> Oh, you said a lot of things about these mythic 'thermetic cutters'. But you have yet to factually establish they even exist. You don't know their size, what's in them, or what they look like while they're operating. YOu can't even provide a single example of 'thermetic cutters' ever being used for demolition of any building anywhere......despite your claim that the technology has been in use since the 1930s.



another debunker fail! LOL







of course they didnt get sophisticated until 1984 






look everyone how clueless debunkers are.

this shit is as simple as boiling water FFS


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> wow looks just like thermetic cutters*
> BOOM!*



Laughing....nd where have you seen 'thermetic cutters' before? Your imagination?

*You can't even establish they physically exist. *You have no video of them, not one picture, can't establish any physical property, what's inside them, how big they are, what they look like when their burning, you can't cite one instance of them every being used anywhere in history, let alone being used for demolition.
_
You failed again._

You claim the cut through a girder in a millisecond yet have absolutely nothing to back that up.
_
You failed yet again._

You claim that they disintegrate when used, yet can't back that claim up either.


_And you failed again. _You've imagined it all.

And now you're laughably offering us your imagination yet again, telling us that your doctored video looks just like something that neither exists, nor you've ever seen. Oh, and we're still waiting for you to provide an ounce of proof of a 'forensic analysis' as the source of your photobucket gifs. 

Are you starting to see why truthers are a national laughing stock?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2014)

Well, I had fun laughing at the inmates, but KookoomoJojo is clearly intent on running away, as fast as his walker will allow, from the points he lied about responding to, so I suppose it's time to try another thread.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> *You can't even establish they physically exist.*



hey dumb shit, look at the post above your last vomit.

I suppose you have no clue who CDI is or what an explosives loader does either.

not surprising.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> Well, I had fun laughing at the inmates, but KookoomoJojo is clearly intent on running away, as fast as his walker will allow, from the points he lied about responding to, so I suppose it's time to try another thread.



unless you need more embarrassment stick around.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > *You can't even establish they physically exist.*
> ...



Um, bud......you clearly didn't fact check your claim. Here's what Tom Sullivan said:



> _n the case of Thermite cutter charges, that may also be the case [referring to being used in the World Trade Center]. Thermite self-consuming cutter charge casings have been around since first patented back in 1984.
> _


_

And here's the patent that Tom Sullivan gave the AE911Truth to back up his claim;




			Application Number: 06/494487 
Publication Date: 08/14/1984 
Integral low-energy thermite igniter - The United States of America as represented by the United States

Click to expand...


AE911Truther even labeled this 'Thermite Cutting Charge' on their website. For a while anyway. Until someone actually looked at the patent and realized it wasn't a cutting charge. It was a low energy thermite*ignition* system. 




			This invention relates to a new low-energy integral thermite igniter/heat source, e.g., for use in igniting larger charges, e.g., propellant charges. 

Integral low-energy thermite igniter - The United States of America as represented by the United States

Click to expand...


Yeah, nothing says 'cutting through a steel column in milliseconds' like the phrase 'low energy'. Which AE911Truth realized a little too late. *And you never realized at all.* They even had to post a retraction:




			We incorrectly identified the thermite device illustrated in this article as a cutter charge... Our intention was to note that the technology for self consuming consolidated thermite cases existed as far back as 1984 (Source)

Correction and Clarification: Article: Explosive Evidence at WTC Cited by Former CDI Employee

Click to expand...


*Laughing.......Oops, is it?* So much for your 'expert' testimony. 

But you didn't know any of that because you don't fact check anything. You simply gobble down whatever conspiracy flotsam you hear without thought or question. I think. I question. And I fact check. And your claims simply don't hold up. 

So again* you have yet to factually establish that a 'thermetic cutter' even exists. * You have non pictures, no video, no patent, no example of use in history, your 'expert' was so thoroughly debunked that even AE911Truth had to issue a retraction. You don't know its size, what's in it, what it looks like when in use.  And of course, you say that they will cut a girder in milliseconds. Citing only yourself. Which means nothing. 

And you say the mythic 'cutter charges' leave nothing behind...citing a source debunked and a patent that isn't a cutting charge. 

*You fail again.* Oh, and I'm still waiting for that 'forensic analysis' you promised us. I won't hold my breath._


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

So with your 'thermetic cutter' turning out to be nothing more than a low energy ignition system, I eagerly await you providing evidence for all the other bullshit you offered us about it.

You said your video 'looks like' thermetic cutters'. Um, you've never seen 'thermetic cutters'. You have no pictures or video. You can't even factually establish they exist. *So how can they 'look like' something you've never seen?*

You claimed that 'thermetic cutters' will cut a column in milliseconds. But have provided absolutely jack shit to back up the claim.* In fact, you've refuse to address the topic now.* Can I take it from your complete abandonment that you've tossed that steaming rhetorical pile on the midden heap of discarded nonsense where it belongs?

You claimed that the imaginary 'thermetic cutter' disintegrates after use. Can you back that up with anything? Remember, your bumbling 'expert' Tom (who by the way is only an assistant to the *actual* blasting technician), offered us an IGNITER as a 'thermite cutting charge'....and proved himself uselessly inept. 

So who, pray tell, is backing your made up story? And you were saying something 'tards who pretend they are experts'?

Laughing.....'boom' indeed.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




more debunker asswipe

nothing has been debunkerd.

sullivan validated their existence, and an igniter for a cutter charge also verifies their existence.

nice try nice fail.
unless of course you can prove their non existence LOL

oh and I did verify that quote btw you might have a different interview


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Faun said:


> Well, I had fun laughing at the inmates, but KookoomoJojo is clearly intent on running away, as fast as his walker will allow, from the points he lied about responding to, so I suppose it's time to try another thread.



After offering us a low energy igniter as a 'thermetic cutter' so powerful it could sever a girder in milliseconds, it seems you may be right.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I had fun laughing at the inmates, but KookoomoJojo is clearly intent on running away, as fast as his walker will allow, from the points he lied about responding to, so I suppose it's time to try another thread.
> ...




how much energy does a cutting torch have?

oh and btw just because ae911 put up the wrong patent is meaning less.  The military and government pulls patents all the time from public view however special interests do have access to the patent.

lets take nooks for example, I guess they dont exist in debunker fantasy land either


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> more debunker asswipe
> 
> nothing has been debunkerd.



Laughing....yeah, that's why AE911Truth had to issue a retraction. Because they *weren't* wrong? And of course, nothing says 'cuts structural steel colunms in milliseconds' like the term 'low energy'.

Keep running. You make this so easy.



> sullivan validated their existence, and an igniter for a cutter charge also verifies their existence.



And 'thermite cutter charge' that Sullivan cited....*turned out to be a low energy ignition system that doesn't cut a thing.* Sullivan was laughably, comically incompetently wrong. But don't take my word for it. Here's the patent Sullivan cited:

Integral low-energy thermite igniter - The United States of America as represented by the United States

*Just cut and paste the portion of Sullivan's 'thermite cutter charge' that actually cuts so much as tin foil. Let alone a structual steel column in 'milliseconds'. *

*And even AE911Truth had to back away from his 'thermite cutter charge from 1984'. *The only thing Sullivan validated was his own hapless ignorance. But then, what you can expect from a man who is only an assistant to the actual blast technicians.

Your first clue might have been that NO demolition expert would back Sullivan's inept claim. Your second would have been that you can't find any evidence of even the existence of such imaginary 'thermetic charges'. Not one picture, not one patent, not one example of their use anywhere, ever. Your third clue would have been the AE911Truth retraction.

But you didn't know any of it, did you Truther. You just swallowed the conspiracy whole without thought, without question, without fact checking. Just obediently believing whatever you were told to think. 

You fail again.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Given that a thermal lance, one of the most poweful cutting tools in the world and the primary tool used to clear the debris from ground zero *takes orders of magnitude MORE time to cut structural steel girders than your imaginary 'thermetic cutter' supposedly does*, the term 'low energy' isn't gonna cut it. 

You can't even prove your 'thermetic cutter' even exists. Let alone that it cuts a steel column in 'milliseconds'. Let alone that your imaginary 'cutter' was in WTC 7. Let alone that it would vanish after use. Hell, you can't even verify a single cut girder, despite your theory requiring thousands and thousands.

Laughing.....your 'thermetic cutter' turned out to be an low energy ignition system for things like chemical heaters. *And doesn't cut a damn thing.*

You make this so easy.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 8, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


*
first thats not my theory that your fucked up interpretation of the facts, seems the only arguments debunkers can make are fictitious strawmen.*

*using your standards you cant prove a fucking nook exists*, show me the patents for li6 nooks that obviously cant exist in dablunder fantasy land since no patents are available to the public.

waiting.

*fuck that show us the patents for ANY nook!

PROVE THEY EXIST!  NO PATENT NO EXISTENCE!
*
you have proven nothing and a cutter is 'completely' different technology than a lance, go back to school and come back when you know something.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

> *using your standards you cant prove a fucking nook exists*, show me the patents for li6 nooks that obviously cant exist in dablunder fantasy land.



My standard is simple: *show me.* Show me a picture of the actual device that can be verified. Not a drawing. Not a description. A verifable picture. Remember, you've said that the technology has been in use since the 1930s. It should be remarkably simple then to show us. 

Unless you're completely talking out of your ass..... 

Show me the video you claim to have watched of the 'thermetic charges'. You have seen them, right?  After all, you claimed that WTC 7 looked 'just like' thermetic charges.* How could you possibly know what a 'thermetic charge' looks like since it doesn't exist and you've never seen one?*

Kinda got caught lying there, didn't you?

And of course, I'm still waiting for you to back any of that 'cuts in a millisecond' bullshit that you claimed. Or 'destroys itself during its use' nonsense. Hell, you refuse to even discuss the blithering nonsense you offered us about your imaginary 'thermetic cutter'. You've completely abandoned it.

Good. You_ can_ learn.

Now, with no 'thermetic cutter charges' and no 'millisecond column cuts' and no cut columns, you're in a bit of a pickle. As you've already admitted that WTC 7 wasn't brought down by explosive demolition. And your imaginary 'thermetic cutters' turned out to be little more than a glorified lighter than couldn't cut tin foil.

Laughing....the only thing you've managed to demolish is your own conspiracy.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > *using your standards you cant prove a fucking nook exists*, show me the patents for li6 nooks that obviously cant exist in dablunder fantasy land.
> 
> 
> My standard is simple: *show me.* Show me a picture of the actual device that can be verified. Not a drawing. Not a description. A verifable picture. Remember, you've said that the technology has been in use since the 1930s. It should be remarkably simple then to show us.
> ...



LIAR I admitted no such thing.

the chemistry is bit but its simple in concept, I could give you the recipe but guess what?  I prefer to hold it over debunker tards heads because it will be years before you dumbasses figure it out if ever, then I can look back and gloat.

in fact your standard is *stoopid simple* (like most debunglers) as I have shown and you have proven by tacit agreement that nukes do not exist!  You are shown of ILLogical and ignorant your arguments are yet you carry on anyway in delusional pretense!

Thats ok there are others as dumb as you so you will be in good company!


*Ok tard you first! 

Show me a pic of an li6 container and firing mechanism and i will believe they exist.
*


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

Faun said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hell, I'll repeat them:



> 1) First, there were no sound of explosions immediately preceding the collapse of the building. Not before the penthouse collapsed into the WTC 7. Not preceding the collapse of the facade later. There's no such thing as explosives that make no sound when they detonate. This point made doubly true when you're claiming that these explosions were suffecient to bring down a skyscraper.
> 
> Imaginary 'silent explosives' are exactly the kind of needlessly complicated and laughably implausible holes in the truther narrative that render it an awful explanation in comparison to the official story.
> 
> ...



Koko's version of conspiracy is slightly different. He claims it was 'thermetic cutters'. Which he can't establish actually exist. Or have ever been used in demolition. Or cut girders in milliseconds. Or any of the silly nonsense he's claimed. Rendering it mere fantasy.

Issues of the 'sound of explosives' wouldn't be problem for the 'thermetic charge' fantasy. But since he still claims a massive underground explosion right before the collapse, and it doesn't exist, he runs smack dab into reality again. 

Worse, the imaginary 'thermetic charge' nonsense has its own unique theory killing problems. Namely, number 5. As these charges as described would be utterly enormous. The size of small cars, by the thousands. 

There's absolutely no chance that they would have been overlooked by the folks that work there. And less than no chance that the Port Authority Bomb squad would have missed these huge, yugo sized canisters strapped to girders on every floor. Or would have missed the massive bomb in the basement. That's the first place they would have looked, as that the where the 1993 bombers put their bombs.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> LIAR I admitted no such thing.



Laughing.....After pages of posts where you literally screamed that your imaginary 'thermetic cutters'* weren't explosive* ......now it *was* explosive demolition?

Let the backpedalling begin! Unless you're claiming you didn't say this:



> MY EXPLOSIVES? YOU ARE LOONY, I just told you that thermetic cutters DO NOT EXPLODE get a fucking clue, go back to knidergarten or something.
> 
> KokomoJojo



Smiling....you're really not very good at this, are you?


> the chemistry is bit but its simple in concept, I could give you the recipe but guess what?  I prefer to hold it over debunker tards heads because it will be years before you dumbasses figure it out if ever, then I can look back and gloat.[/COLOR]



So let me see if I have this right: 

You're so knowledgeable and so well versed in the chemistry of your imaginary 'thermetic charges' that you *can't* verify that they actually exist, *can't * show us a single picture of the imaginary 'cutters', can't cite a single example of their use in history, *can't* show us a single video of them in use, *can't *describe how big they are, and *can't* tell us what they're made of.

Laughing.....how's that working out for you?



> in fact your standard is *stoopid simple* (like most debunglers) as I have shown and you have proven by tacit agreement that nukes do not exist!



Um, my standard is *show me. I* can show you a nuke going off. I can show you picture of nukes. I can verify that nukes exist through numerous examples of their use around the world. Hell, they're having a memorial for the use of a nuke on Nagasaki 69 years ago TODAY. Its the anniversary.

*You can't factually establish that your imaginary 'thermetic cutters' even exist. *The 'evidence' you offered turned out to be to a low energy igniter that coudn't cut tin foil. You can't show us a single picture of this device. You can't show us a single video of their use. And You can't cite a single example of their use anywhere, at any time in history.

You can't verify their properties, you can't tell us how large they are, what they look like when they go off, you can't tell us what's in them,  ou can't prove that they will cut a girder in milliseconds. You can't prove that they disintegrate after use. *Hell, your claims are so comically debunked, you refuse to even discuss them now. *

You lose again, Truther.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, and one last question. 

You said that WTC 7 'looked just like thermetic cutters'. Give that thermetic cutters don't actually exist and you've never seen one, how can you possibly know what they look like?

No, go ahead, I'll wait.

...........



........




....



..



.


Nothing, huh? If your argument had merit, you wouldn't have had to lie to support it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...




1) First, there were no sound of explosions 

*LIAR*
*Penelope posted a video and proved you are lying
*

2) Next, the floors you say the explosions occured were ON FIRE. 
*LIAR*
*Only a couple floors were on fire*

At best, explosives would have either detonated
*
Hey dumb ass this is about thermetic cutters NOT EXPLOSIVES*

*Fuck you people are stupid
*
Det cord  would have gone up, any wires attached to the charges would have melted,  any timers or receives would have been reduced to plastic slag.

*You dont need none of that shit neadrathal brain.*

Explosive  demolition doesn't happen in a burning building because the fire would  destroy any explosive apparatus.

*thermetic cutters NOT EXPLOSIVES dumb ass*

3) Next, there were no cut beams. How then could explosive sequences or  'thermetic cutters' brought the building down without cutting the  girders? There should have been thousands and thousands of such cuts per  your reasoning. Yet there were zero.
*
Cutting the bolts, I posted the pics earlier still the DUMB ASS forever the Dumb ass*



4) Next, the Port authority bomb squad had gone through the entire WTC  plaza only the week before and found no bombs. 

*Dumb ass it takes less than 30 seconds to apply a cutter to a column
*




5) snip

*SEE ABOVE*

6) Detailed analysis of the dust samples at the WTC site show no residue  of explosives. 
*
Conventional EXPLOSIVES were not tested for, however radiation was tests were conducted.*

This in an analysis so precise that they were able to  detect medication from the WTC pharmacy.....but not the thousands and  thousand of explosives your theory relies upon?

*thermetic cutters NOT EXPLOSIVES dumb ass*

7) And finally, you've still ignored the FDNY...who watched the building  bulge, buckle and burn for hours before the collapse, and correctly  predicted its collapse hours before it occured. And you ignore them for  no particular reason. That's expert eye-witness testimony collected over  hours from direct and unobstructed observation of WTC 7. And they cite  massive fire and structural damage. Explicitly contradicting you. And  you ignore them entirely.

yeh if you strapped charges to the columns you could predict it will collapse too, more debunker dumbass.
*
NIST overulled them said the damage was superficial, another worn out debunker shit story.*

8) And of course, you also ignore the NIST.....again for no particular  reason. They cite reasons quite similar to the FDNY: the massive fires.  So you have to expert sources with unequalled access to the scene both  giving you a plausible, verifiable cause: massive fires.

*No they dont, tey cite expansion and the failure of one column, more of the same asshelmet debunker dumbass

Good job, you have convinced me you people are a complete bunch of fucking loons.*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Oh, and one last question.
> 
> You said that WTC 7 'looked just like thermetic cutters'. Give that thermetic cutters don't actually exist and you've never seen one, how can you possibly know what they look like?
> 
> ...




are you completely fucking retarded?  How many times do I need to post it for you?



​


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > LIAR I admitted no such thing.
> 
> 
> Laughing.....After pages of posts where you literally screamed that your imaginary 'thermetic cutters'* weren't explosive* ......now it *was* explosive demolition?
> ...



*
if you want to claim I admitted something or said something  or made some claim direct quote it, ALL of it, NOT 1/2 of it or most of it everything, we dont need and I wont respond to your continued puking regurgitated illiterate version of what I said and I have no intention of arguing your made up strawman arguments unless you enjoy being constantly put on display for a dumb ass.

already showed you DUMBASS in the above post.

See if you are smart enough to explain how you can tell they are thermetic.
*


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> *
> [SkyPilot] See if you are smart enough to explain how you can tell they are thermetic.
> *



LOL


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> _1) First, there were no sound of explosions _
> 
> LIAR Penelope posted a video and proved you are lying



Where? Link to where Penelope posted that video. After your spectacular failures with your imaginary 'forensic analysis' and your laughably inept 'themetic cutters' that turned out to be glorified lighters, you can understand why we might need a little more than your word.

While you're looking, here's the video disproving the claim:


The collapse initiates so quietly that it didn't even interrupt the conversation of the people near the camera. The FDNY reports nothing of the kind, no massive 'explosions' before the collapse. But instead, a collapse due to fire and structural damage.

That's the kind of thing they'd notice. But.....nothing. Once again, your claims are explicitly contradicted by the evidence.



> 2) Next, the floors you say the explosions occured were ON FIRE.
> 
> _LIAR Only a couple floors were on fire_



So you say, citing yourself. The FDNY has a very different story:



> We walked over by number Seven World Trade Center as it was burning and saw this 40-plus story building *with fire on nearly all floors.
> *
> FDNY Lieutenant Robert Larocco
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/nyregion/20050812_WTC_GRAPHIC/9110081.PDF





> .Just when you thought it was over, you're walking by this building and you're hearing this building creak and *fully involved in flames.* It's like, is it coming down next? Sure enough, about a half an hour later it came down.
> 
> FDNY Lieutenant James McGlynn





> When the building came down *it was completely involved in fire, all forty-seven stories.*
> 
> FDNY Assistant Chief Harry Myers





> At this point* Seven World Trade was going heavy,* and they weren't letting anybody get too close. Everybody was expecting that to come down.
> 
> Firefighter Vincent Massa





> The whole south side of Seven World Trade had been hit by the collapse of the second Tower, *and there was fire on every floor." *
> 
>  Fire Captain Brenda Berkman





> "When I got out and onto a clear pile, I see that 7 World Trade Center and the customs house have serious fire. *Almost every window has fire. *It is an amazing site.
> 
> Captain Jay Jonas,





> *7 World Trade was burning from the ground to the ceiling fully involved. *It was unbelievable.
> 
> Firefighter Steve Modica



....but you know better that the fire fighters who were there, huh. You were saying about 'tards who pretend they are experts'? Because no rational person would ignore the FDNY on fires...and instead believe you citing yourself.

And with fires engulfing the entire building, any system of demolition would *also* be engulfed in flames. Any timers, any wires, any transmitters, any blasting wire, 



> _At best, explosives would have either detonated_
> 
> Hey dumb ass this is about thermetic cutters NOT EXPLOSIVES[/COLOR]



Your 'thermetic cutters' turned out to be little more than a glorified lighter that couldn't cut a warm cow pie. Even AE911Truth has to retract their claims. So your 'thermetic cutters' are imaginary. You can't factually establish they even exist. 

And of course, all the same problems apply. Any wires used to link the charges would have melted, any timers would have burned up, any blasting wire, any transmitter, any appratus of demolition would have burned up in the fire.

Making your theory a virtual impossibility. 



> You dont need none of that shit neadrathal brain.



Then now, pray tell, would the charges be able to trigger with such precision, all at the same time? The only thing that wouldn't have ignited was the thermite itself. Everything else, every appratus of demolition, every connection would have been melted in the fire. Yet in your imaginary version, 'thermetic charges' that doesn't exist worked perfectly while in a building fire so severe it consumed every floor?

Um, no. Your conspiracy breaks yet again. Its just an awful explanation. 




> _3) Next, there were no cut beams. How then could explosive sequences or  'thermetic cutters' brought the building down without cutting the  girders? There should have been thousands and thousands of such cuts per  your reasoning. Yet there were zero._
> 
> Cutting the bolts, I posted the pics earlier still the DUMB ASS forever the Dumb ass



The pics didn't show cuts. But twisting....*exactly what we would expect from structural failure.* You provided evidence that *contradicts* your theory. So I ask again, where were the cut girders?

Your theory required thousands and thousands of them. And you can't find one. 

Worse, your pictures had no indication if they were even from WTC 7. Or if they had been photographed long after clean up...or before it.  Rendering them virtually useless in supporting your argument. They could have been from WTC 5, or 4 or 1 or 2 for all you know. You don't actually fact check a damn thing you post, after all.



> _4) Next, the Port authority bomb squad had gone through the entire WTC  plaza only the week before and found no bombs. _
> 
> Dumb ass it takes less than 30 seconds to apply a cutter to a column



Says who? Again, you can't even factually establish that these 'thermetic cutters' even exist. You have no idea how much they weigh. You've never applied one or seen one applied, owing to that whole 'they don't exist' problem.* So you're literally making that claim up whole, backed by nothing and don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.*

And you making up bullshit doesn't actually resolve the truck sized holes in your claims. 

Worse, the building was on fire. The entire building. You're not going to apply anything in 30 seconds while you're being burned by a 47 story blaze. And you still have all the above problems of the apparatus of the charges being burned up in the blaze. No system of demolition operates while on fire.

Worse still, there were thousands and thousands of them per your silly theory. There is zero chance they would have been missed by those maintaining, cleaning, and occupying the buildings with thousands of copy machine sized canisters bolted to the girders throughout the building. 

Your claims just don't make the slightest sense.



> DannyJowenko


Danny Jowenko doesn't say a thing about 'thermetic cutters'. As again, *they don't actually exist. *Remember, what you called a 'thermetic cutter' turned out to be low energy igniter that cuts jack shit.

And of course, Jowekno backpedalled quickly once he heard that the building was *on fire*. *Worse, Jowenko was lied to by the interviewer*...who said there were only small fires. When in reality, the entire building was ablaze. And worse still, he described placing a few small explosive charges at the base of the building to bring it down. You are claiming that there were 'thermetic cutters' 47 stories up. On every girder going down. Requiring thousands of charges. 

Your account and Jowenko's don't match. They're not even close. And you can't lie to us the way the interviewer lied to Jowenko. 



> 5) snip


Snip isn't an answer. As your narrative breaks no matter which side of the fire you're on. If the building was wired to come down before the fires began, either the Port Authority bomb squad or the folks that used, maintained, inspected and occupied the building would have noticed the thousands of enormous 'thermetic cutters'.

Your narrative also down't work as 'thermetic cutters' don't actually exist.

And if you claim that the imaginary 'thermetic cutters' were placed after the fire, those placing them would have burned up. And the fictitious 'thermetic cutters' would have been on fire. All the apparatus of demolition would have burned up. The wires, the timers, the transmitters, the relays, everything.

But in your imaginary version.....everything worked to absolute perfection in explicit and precicely timed synchronicity *while on fire. *Um, no. That's beyond silly. And just another example of the ludicrous degree of complexity and implausibility that the truther conspiracy requires.

Coming or going, before the fire or after, there's simply no way your narrative works. Its just an awful explanation.



> _6) Detailed analysis of the dust samples at the WTC site show no residue  of explosives. _
> 
> Conventional EXPLOSIVES were not tested for, however radiation was tests were conducted.


The analysis of the dust samples simply measured was was actually there. It was an analysis so precise it could detect prescription medication. It was more than precise enough for tens of thousand of pounds of explosives or hundreds of thousands of pounds of thermite you insist were used.

*It didn't find any thing of the sort. *Yet another in a series of theory killing holes that you simply can't account for. Any one of which renders your conspiracy ridiculously implausible. Together making it look just silly.



> _7) And finally, you've still ignored the FDNY...who watched the building  bulge, buckle and burn for hours before the collapse, and correctly  predicted its collapse hours before it occured. And you ignore them for  no particular reason. That's expert eye-witness testimony collected over  hours from direct and unobstructed observation of WTC 7. And they cite  massive fire and structural damage. Explicitly contradicting you. And  you ignore them entirely.
> _
> 
> yeh if you strapped charges to the columns you could predict it will collapse too, more debunker dumbass.



*So now you're claiming it was the FDNY who strapped charges to the building? *

While it was on fire....

All the way to the 47th floor.....

Holy shit, Dude. Not only does that make absolutely no sense at all, as 9/11 cost 343 of their own, giving them no reason to participate in the mass murder of thousands and 343 reasons not to. *But its just a vile, cowardly, and loathsome accusation.*

Its the kind of shit that your ilk would _never_ have the courage to say to the face of one of the fire fighters who survived 911. But would only post anonymously on a message board. 



> NIST overulled them said the damage was superficial, another worn out debunker shit story



NIST ruled it was fire that brought the building down, with the FDNY citing fire and structural damage. If the NIST  isa reliable source, then the debate is done. *Yet you're literally ignoring the NIST while citing the NIST. *Which is just hysterically inconsistent. But then, so is the truther conspiracy.



> 8) _And of course, you also ignore the NIST.....again for no particular  reason. They cite reasons quite similar to the FDNY: the massive fires.  So you have to expert sources with unequalled access to the scene both  giving you a plausible, verifiable cause: massive fires._
> 
> No they dont, tey cite expansion and the failure of one column, more of the same asshelmet debunker dumbass



They cited the failure of one column due to *fire*;



> The heat from the uncontrolled fires caused steel floor beams and girders to thermally expand, leading to a chain of events that caused a key structural column to fail. The failure of this structural column then initiated a fire-induced progressive collapse of the entire building.
> 
> FAQs - NIST WTC 7 Investigation



Note the phrases 'heat from the uncontrolled fires' and 'fire induced progressive collapse'. Remember, you don't actually know what you're talking about. While the NIST does. So  why would I ignore the NIST and instead believe you?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> are you completely fucking retarded? How many times do I need to post it for you?



Post what exactly? The second video has been radically altered, obviously not matching the first. And even wildly altered, it doesn't show any 'demolition sequence'. And of course, you completely ignored the question I asked you:



> You said that WTC 7 'looked just like thermetic cutters'.* Give that thermetic cutters don't actually exist and you've never seen one, how can you possibly know what they look like*?



*You can't say. *You're avoiding my question like it were on fire. You've never seen 'thermetic cutters'. No one has. You have no idea what they look like, as they don't exist. There's no videos of them. There's no pictures of them. What you *thought* was a 'thermetic cutter' turned out to be a low energy igniter......a glorified lighter.

And yet you lied that WTC 7 'looks like thermetic cutters'. Why? Its such a silly, obtuse lie that's so easy to reveal. What about your claims are so weak that you felt the need to lie about them?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



so you've never seen 'thermetic cutters'. Not in action, not in video, not even pictures of them. You're telling us what you *imagine* they would look like. And you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.

*Laughing.....You're literally offering us your imagination as evidence.* Which reeks of the desperation of a failed argument.

And of course, the 'broad description' of what you thought was a 'thermetic cutter', here's the patent again:


> Integral low-energy thermite igniter - The United States of America as represented by the United States


Its a low energy igniter, genius. *Show us anywhere it describes cutting as much as a piece of paper.* Let alone a steel column. You can't. You imagined that too. So you're giving us your impression _of something you completely made up. _

There isn't a single thing you got right, is there?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > LIAR I admitted no such thing.
> ...



Dude, I caught you dead to rights *with direct quotes of your own words. *You screamed, in post after post how your 'thermetic cutters' *weren't explosives. *Only now, after your imaginary 'cutters' turned out to be nothing but a glorified lighter that couldn't cut a cow pie, do you start backpedalling.

Why? Its not like any of us can't simply go back and view the post after post, after hapless, inept post where you made the very argument you're now trying to hedge.

You fail again.




> See if you are smart enough to explain how you can tell they are thermetic.
> [/B][/COLOR]



Laughing....you mean the 'thermetic cutters' that you still can't establish *even exist? *The 'thermetic cutters' that when we checked, turned out to be little more than a lighter, incapable of cutting anything? 

You claimed to know what 'thermetic cutters' look like, despite having no picture, no video, never having seen one (as again, they don't actually exist), with your 'lighter' patent making no mention of cutting anything. Um, no buddy. You don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about and are just making up this nonsense as you go along.

'Thermetic cutters' can cut a girder in milliseconds......unless we ask for proof. Then you tuck our little tail between your quivering haunches and yip away. 'Thermetic cutters' disintegrate while being used.....unless we actually fact check the claim. Then you refuse to ever discuss the blithering nonsense you tried to pawn off on us. Desperately fleeing your own useless words.

Its been a solid brown river of bullshit from you. And you can't back up any of it.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





more bunk from the dablunder camp.

what a waste of font ink folks.

the illiterate retard still does not understand what I said and like the DUMB ASSES debunkers think that everyone is going to hit the deck when demolishing a building from a little boom boom.

sly pilot you are such a tard.

its fun watching you waste hours of font inck.

I said nist overuled the fdny

true to his deblunder self he posts a building with no fire and a quote to the contrary.  no brains, I gave sky pilot too much credit with single digit iq




> When the building came down *it was completely involved in fire, all forty-seven stories.*
> 
> &#8211;FDNY Assistant Chief Harry Myers


show us the fire sky tard someone is making up quotes LOL


nope no fire there! LMAO






and of course I already posted a picture of a thermetic cutter for sky tard.







and the patent description

LOL






but of course like a zero IQ bunktard its beyond his comprehension skills.


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2014)

Here's a funny link ... it's a Google search for: _"thermetic cutters"_

That search produced a whopping *5 hits!* 

.... even funnier ... *every hit* Google found was of whacomojojo posting about it on different forums in cyberspace.

Turns out, "thermetic cutters" don't exist anywhere beyond the deranged mind of one lunatic on a planet of over 7 billion people.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> more bunk from the dablunder camp.
> 
> what a waste of font ink folks.
> 
> ...



Wow. A whole paragraph of pointless, silly insults. Your conspiracy is so debunked, its degenerating into nothing more than name calling.

Laughing.....not working out the way you hoped, huh buddy?



> nope no fire there! LMAO



So its just a grand coincidence that there is smoke pouring out of every floor, huh? Laughing...keep running. The FDNY utterly destroy your ignorant account that there was only fire on a couple of floors.



> We walked over by number Seven World Trade Center as it was burning and saw this 40-plus story building with fire on nearly all floors.
> 
> FDNY Lieutenant Robert Larocco





> .Just when you thought it was over, you're walking by this building and you're hearing this building creak and fully involved in flames. It's like, is it coming down next? Sure enough, about a half an hour later it came down.
> 
> FDNY Lieutenant James McGlynn





> When the building came down it was completely involved in fire, all forty-seven stories.
> 
> FDNY Assistant Chief Harry Myers





> At this point Seven World Trade was going heavy, and they weren't letting anybody get too close. Everybody was expecting that to come down.
> 
> Firefighter Vincent Massa





> The whole south side of Seven World Trade had been hit by the collapse of the second Tower, and there was fire on every floor."
> 
>  Fire Captain Brenda Berkman





> "When I got out and onto a clear pile, I see that 7 World Trade Center and the customs house have serious fire. Almost every window has fire. It is an amazing site.
> 
> Captain Jay Jonas,





> 7 World Trade was burning from the ground to the ceiling fully involved. It was unbelievable.
> 
> Firefighter Steve Modica



Each of these men and women were there, watched WTC 7 burn for 7 hours, and were first hand expert eye witnesses to the events you insist never happened. But you know better than all of them...._because you saw a youtube video a dozen years after the fact. _

Laughing....you fail again.



> and of course I already posted a picture of a thermetic cutter for sky tard.



Um, Koko....that's a drawing. Not a picture. You may not be able to tell the difference, but everyone from my 3 year old neice on up is pretty clear on the concept. *And of course, that's a patent from 2009.* See, in our universe cause precedes effect. *It doesn't follow it by 8 years. * 

So, buddy....was there a silver delorian out in front of the WTC 7? Maybe a big blue police box? For your conspiracy to even be physically possible, *you'd need a time machine. *That's how awful an explanation the Truther conspiracy is. But it gets so much worse.

You don't have the slightest evidence that 'thermetic cutters' even exist. You have a drawing. You can't show us one picture of such a device. You can't show us a single video of its use. You can't cite a single example of use in demolition anywhere, at any time in history. You can't demonstrate it even works. As a patent don't require any demonstration that an idea is viable or works in any way. 



> Patent Number: US 3216423
> *Centrifugal Birthing Device*
> 
> 
> ...



So, Koko....how many of your kids were born using Centrifugal Birthing Device? After all, its brief description clearly says that it lowers stress.* And per your absurd reasoning, if a patent breif *says* something, its gotta be true and its gotta work.* Right?

So ....you didn't want to reduce your wife's stress when she was having kids? Or are you just the most gullible soul to wander these message boards?

Here's another gem:



> United States Patent 5392735
> 
> *Marine mammal communication device *
> 
> ...



Laughing.....*the Dolphin Keyboard!* I guess we can talk to dolphins now, right buddy? Because if its in a patent description, its gotta be true and its gotta work, right? Even if its never been built, never been tested.

Sigh......you are a gullible one, aren't you? And even after your comic 'if a patent says it, it has to be true' blunder, it *still* gets worse.

You utterly changed your story. Remember good old Tom Sullivan? Oh, I'm sure you'd like to forget him.....but just because he was proven to be laughably wrong doesn't mean that you didn't swallow his nonsense whole. And when pressed for evidence of the existence of your 'thermetic charges', this is what you offered us *before*:



> _n the case of Thermite cutter charges, that may also be the case [referring to being used in the World Trade Center]. Thermite self-consuming cutter charge casings have been around since first patented back in 1984.
> 
> Tom Sullivan
> _


_

But.....but Koko, the patent you just showed us was submitted in 2009. 25 years after the supposed invention of your imaginary 'thermetic cutters'. THat doesn't make sense at all, now does it buddy. Why the sudden shift from the 1984 patent described by your 'expert' Sullivan, that you insist proves the existence of 'theretic cutters'......to a 2009 patent?

Oh, that's right! You didn't have the slightest clue what you were talking about!




			Application Number: 06/494487
Publication Date: 08/14/1984 

This invention relates to a new low-energy integral thermite igniter/heat source, e.g., for use in igniting larger charges, e.g., propellant charges. 

Integral low-energy thermite igniter - The United States of America as represented by the United States

Click to expand...


Your 'theretic cutter' turned out to be little more than an low energy ignition system; a glorified lighter. And doesn't cut some much as a warm cow pie. So with that rather spectacular blunder under your belt, you fled with your tail between your legs to your 2009 patent.

So much for your 'expert'. And your 'thermetic charge'. And amazingly, beyond all expectation, your argument *still* gets worse:

The 1984 patent for the low power igniter disintegrates with use. The 2009 patent *doesn't*, buddy. So for your theory to work, there would have had to have been thousands and thousands of these imaginary 'thermetic cutters' still attached to every girder supposedly cut.
*
And there were exactly zero ever found. * Absolutely destroying your theory yet again. 

And there's still all the previous problems that you still can't get around, the building being on fire, the impossibility of any apparatus of explosive surviving being set on fire, the bomb squad going through the entire WTC plaza and finding nothing, the dust samples showing no residue of explosives, there being no cut girders, and there being no sound of explosives before the collapse of the WTC 7....despite your claim of bombs 'underground'. 

*Are you starting to get an idea of how ludicrously awful your explanation is? *How many crippling, theory destroying holes it has? How pointlessly and absurdly complicated your theory is? How ridiculously implausible it is? Why Truthers are a national laughing stock?

We do. So, to summarize:




			1) You have shown us a drawing. You have no proof that the drawing was ever made, don't have a picture of such a device, have no video of it working, can't describe its size, its weight, or even what's inside it. You can't cite a single use of 'thermetic cutters' in history, in any capacity, ever. Let alone in demolition. *You have no proof that your 'thermetic charges' even exist.*

2) *The patent you've fled to was submitted in 2009*. Making it impossible to use in 2001. You need a time machine to make your steaming pile of an argument work.

3) *There's no evidence that the 2009 patent works or is even remotely viable. *Or that it has ever been built. Or has ever been tested. Or does anything it claims to do.

4) *You changed your story*, shifting from Tom Sullivan's 1984 patent, to a 2009 patent. This after arguing for pages that the 1984 patent for a low energy igniter was *actually* a thermetic cutter that could slice through a column in milliseconds.

5) *There's no mention anywhere in the 2009 patent application of the device 'disintegrating with use'.* Meaning that for your theory to work, there would have been 1000s and 1000s of such devices throughout the WTC 7.* There were zero ever found. *

Click to expand...


Your theory doesn't work. Get used to the idea._


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2014)

/thread


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

In November 1988, Salomon Brothers withdrew from plans to build a large new complex at Columbus Circle in Midtown and agreed to a 20-year lease for the top 19 floors of 7 World Trade Center.[32] The building was extensively renovated in 1989 to accommodate the needs of Salomon Brothers. This led to the alternative naming of the building as the Salomon Brothers building.[33] Most of three existing floors were removed as tenants continued to occupy other floors, and more than 350 tons (U.S.) of steel were added to construct three double-height trading floors. Nine diesel generators were installed on the 5th floor as part of a backup power station. "Essentially, Salomon is constructing a building within a building &#8211; and it's an occupied building, which complicates the situation", said a district manager of Silverstein Properties. *The unusual task was possible, said Larry Silverstein, because it was designed to allow for "entire portions of floors to be removed without affecting the building's structural integrity, on the assumption that someone might need double-height floors."[33]*

So I do not believe fire or center supports weakened. 

While we're at it who else was housed in there, SEC, IRS, US secret service, DOD(we must remember Rumsfield  had been drilled right before for misplacing? (right) loosing trillions of dollars, CIA,  and NY City Office Of Emergency.  (among others, banks and ins. companies. 

Now Jerome Haurer was hired by Giuliani  in ( a Zionist Jew with history of bio terrorism) and he completely redone the 23 floor of the building investing  13 million bucks to make it the state of the art Emergency Operation Center, which was unveiled in 1999. They must of felt that building was very safe right??

Funny how Guillani and his crew on 9-11 ran down to the Mayor office instead of in that emergency center, WHO was in there???? Command center !!!!!! which disappeared at about 5:30 pm. 

We have to forget that World Com and Enron were being investigated as well.  The CIA and FBI lost all their files on Bin Laden, Al Quaida etc.  Lord only knows what insider trading was going on at Solomon Brothers. And the DOD never found the trillions misplaced to date. 

Now lets talk security . Well it was Krolls and well Mr. Jerome Hauer worked for Krolls, but 

in comes MR. John O'Neil, who was a top expert on Al Qaeda, Osama, and had been investigating the USS Cole bombing. Guess he found out to much as he soon was dismissed and was made in charge of the WTC in* Aug 23, 2001*, of which he lost his life. 

The reason R. Guiliani gave for not being in the command center was Fema  drills were scheduled for 9-12, How utterly convenient.

There were lots of drills going on  esp with the Air Force at this time.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)

DOD and especially the military drill and have extended exercises all the time. They don't do their primary job all the time so they practice and rehearse it continuously. So when called upon they know what the hell they are doing.... It's called being ready and proficient.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)

Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2014)

two farts in a row from the agent troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I thought you were going to be wise and not feed these paid shills who know it was an inside job anymore? Looks like i was wrong about you. Looks like your here just to feed the trolls like Koko does.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Aug 9, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent troll.



yeh and your thread is about the mossad didnt mean to go along with all the jihacking so I made a new thread that shows the demolition so you can get back to the mossad stuff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent troll.
> ...



cool,just dont feed the trolls like gomer ollie like you ususually do,you do that,then your taking their bait and they're happy cause their here to just try and waste your time arguing with them like their hanlders pay them to do with truthers that take their bait.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Oh I'm sorry, I thought we were discussing why 9-11 was an inside job. I didn't know I wasn't to post about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > The gov had done no investigation.
> ...



you aint kidding. got to do more than just this- to prove your case.

if he argued in court the same way he does here,the judge and jury would laugh him out of  the courtroom in a hearbeat. the judge would say-skylar,you are not addressing the facts in the evidence presented in this video by your opponent,you are changing the subject evading these facts.you are not saying anything about the evidence presented.if you dont say anything and just keep changing the subject to something else instead of addressing the evidence your opponent presented in this video,then why are you here? you are wasting my time and the courts time.

He knows it we know it that thats what would happen.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVHuAexB83w
> 
> ...



I don't believe from what I have read or seen or heard that fire brought any of the buildings down or ? planes.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVHuAexB83w
> 
> ...



Here watch this one, at least the last half.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

"I don't believe from what I have read or seen or heard that fire brought any of the buildings down or ? planes."

And anyone else should care whether or not some anonymous bint on a chat board 'believes' about 9/11 WHY, exactly?

What can you say for yourself that could possibly make your opinion worth anything more than anyone else's opinion?   What qualifications do you have that any other poster does not?


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> "I don't believe from what I have read or seen or heard that fire brought any of the buildings down or ? planes."
> 
> And anyone else should care whether or not some anonymous bint on a chat board 'believes' about 9/11 WHY, exactly?
> 
> What can you say for yourself that could possibly make your opinion worth anything more than anyone else's opinion?   What qualifications do you have that any other poster does not?



I probably read more about it. Anyone who thinks otherwise is well 'not read enough on topic. 

That is my qualification, my brain.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't believe from what I have read or seen or heard that fire brought any of the buildings down or ? planes."
> ...



That's hilarious : ))  So now you're assuming that anyone who doesn't share your views is "well not read enough on topic" (sic).   I was asking about YOUR qualifications in and of themselves:  perhaps I didn't make that clear enough before.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Yes that is exactly what I'm saying. Ever read the PNAC document, if so how many pages is it and what is it about? Who was it wrote by, and who was it signed by?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.
> ...



You need to expand your reading. And don't listen to 911shitforbrains, he's backed every conspiracy theory there has ever been even after proved wrong 100 times, and if you ever don't agree with him then you must be a paid government agent. And he'll pretend you are on ignore so he doesn't have to answer you and he'll make hs stupid fart jokes whenever you post.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.
> ...



I've seen it. It lies in the first 20 seconds. It completely ignores the failings of the girders and the caving in of the west penthouse. Most truther videos do not show the first ten seconds of the collapse because it destroys their theories....
Something had to be happening before the west Penthouse fell and during the 8 seconds after it fell into the center of the building before the roofline even moved an inch.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't believe from what I have read or seen or heard that fire brought any of the buildings down or ? planes."
> ...



And I bet everything you read is geared toward what you want to be true. That's not finding the truth. Finding the truth is listening and reading every side, as I have. And with my background touching on parts of things here and there I have made up my own mind about what is right and the government reports have not been disproven...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> While we're at it who else was housed in there, SEC, IRS, US secret service, DOD(we must remember Rumsfield  had been drilled right before for misplacing? (right) loosing trillions of dollars, CIA,  and NY City Office Of Emergency.  (among others, banks and ins. companies.



No, Rumsfeld hadn't been drilled for losing trillions of dollars. Rumsfeld had in a speech said that the DOD couldn't adequately *track* 2.3 trillion in transactions because their computers were so old that they wouldn't talk to each other. Here's what Rumsfeld actually said:



> The technology revolution has transformed organizations across the private sector, but not ours, not fully, not yet. We are, as they say, tangled in our anchor chain. Our financial systems are decades old. According to some estimates, we cannot track $2.3 trillion in transactions. We cannot share information from floor to floor in this building because it's stored on dozens of technological systems that are inaccessible or incompatible.
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld
> September 10th, 2001
> ...



An account confirmed by audits on the topic.



> In fiscal 1999, a defense audit found that about $2.3 trillion of balances, transactions and adjustments were inadequately documented. These "unsupported" transactions do not mean the department ultimately cannot account for them, she advised, but that tracking down needed documents would take a long time. Auditors, she said, might have to go to different computer systems, to different locations or access different databases to get information.
> 
> http://www.defenselink.mil/news/Apr2002/n04032002_200204033.html



The money wasn't missing. The transactions were inadequately documented making it difficulty to compile. Rumsfeld wsan't announcing 2.3 trillion were missing. He was making an argument for a billion dollar computer upgrade at the DOD to make tracking these transactions easier and more efficient. 

But you didn't know that because you read the conspiracy short hand rather than fact checking any of what you were told to believe.

Fact check next time, Pen. Truthers lie....a lot. Consider their statements a jumping off point for your own investigations. But rarely a reliable source in their own right.



> Now Jerome Haurer was hired by Giuliani  in ( a Zionist Jew with history of bio terrorism) and he completely redone the 23 floor of the building investing  13 million bucks to make it the state of the art Emergency Operation Center, which was unveiled in 1999. They must of felt that building was very safe right??



So you've just radically upped the complexity of your conspiracy by folding in Jerome Haurer? Um, do you have any evidence whatsoever that the man played any role in the collapse of WTC 7? Of course not.

Its just your typical schtick of vaguely insinuating an argument that you know you can't factually support? 



> Funny how Guillani and his crew on 9-11 ran down to the Mayor office instead of in that emergency center, WHO was in there???? Command center !!!!!! which disappeared at about 5:30 pm.



Sigh.....you really don't know what you're talking about, Pen. Gulliani was at the WTC plaza until the towers actually fell. They left after the WTC 7 was damaged and their people were getting injured there.



> I did not conceive of the entire tower coming down, but as he was saying that, I could see the desk shaking and I could see people in the outer office going under desks, and then all of a sudden I could see outside a tremendous amount of debris and it first felt like an earthquake, and then it looked like a nuclear cloud. So we realized very shortly that we were in danger in the building, that the building could come down. It had been damaged. It was shaking. So the police commissioner and I, and the deputy police commissioner, we jointly decided that we had to try to get everyone out of the building.
> 
> So we went downstairs into the basement, we tried two or three exits, could not get out, I don't know if they were locked or blocked, we couldn't get out. We went back up to the main floor to see if we could go out the main entrance, but at that point things were worse, there had been more damage done and it was blocked, and then two gentlemen, I believe janitors came up to us and said, there's a way out through the basement, through 100 Church Street. I knew 100 Church Street because that's where the Law Department was located, and we agreed that we would go with him.
> 
> ...



And he didn't go to the mayors office. He set up again at the police academy. That's where they had their press conferences from.



> We were able to get through, and now the sequence gets very, very foggy in my own recollection, I'm not sure what happened in sequence, but very shortly after, maybe two or three blocks north of that, we heard another tremendous noise, realized that the second building had now come down, and saw the cloud from the second building come up the streets. And we're trying to determine at this point whether to return to City Hall or to set up operations of city government at the police academy. And we thought of several other sites. *The police commissioner recommended that we use the police academy as our command center, because it had all of the communications equipment and it could be outfitted in minutes to be a command center.*
> 
> And *my chief of staff told me that City Hall had been abandoned because it had been hit very, very hard by debris.* *So we selected the police academy as our command center. *We actually, Senator Kerrey, discussed New School as a place to come because we walked right past here, but because the communications equipment was already there, the police commissioner decided on the police academy. We walked up to the firehouse on Houston Street, which is a few blocks north of here, and decided we'd stop there so we could make telephone calls. The police department broke in, not indicating any rivalry between the police department and the fire department, it was the right thing to do, they were not trying to destroy fire department property. ....
> 
> ...



You really don't know what you're talking about. And like your claims regarding Rumsfeld on this page and Silverstein in previous pages, you're spectacularly uninformed. 



> We have to forget that World Com and Enron were being investigated as well.  The CIA and FBI lost all their files on Bin Laden, Al Quaida etc.  Lord only knows what insider trading was going on at Solomon Brothers. And the DOD never found the trillions misplaced to date.



Says who? The Word Com and Enron investigations continued. There was no indication that any evidence was lost in either investigation. And there were convictions galore. For crying out loud, Enron wouldnt even file for bankruptcy until December 2001, almost 3 months after 911. The 'Enron Scandal' didn't break until October of 2001, nearly a month after 911. The investigation was in its earliest stages. Indictments didn't come down until 2004.

And who says that the CIA and FBI 'lost all their files on Bin Laden'?The CIA doesn't say this. The FBI doesn't say this.* Its just you.....quoting yourself*. And as we've established above, you don't know what you're talking about. 



> Now lets talk security . Well it was Krolls and well Mr. Jerome Hauer worked for Krolls, but
> in comes MR. John O'Neil, who was a top expert on Al Qaeda, Osama, and had been investigating the USS Cole bombing. Guess he found out to much as he soon was dismissed and was made in charge of the WTC in* Aug 23, 2001*, of which he lost his life.



O'Neil worked for the FBI. The FBI wasn't the center of the investigation into Bin Laden. The CIA was. O'Neil sent his people to work with the CIA for exactly this reason. 

And you're alluding to a hell of a lot of nefarious shit with Hauer.....and you haven't been able to back any of it up with some much as a scintilla of actual evidence. You're simply imagining it. Which is worthless. 

If you have proof that Hauer did anything improper, present it. But baseless innuendo isn't evidence. Its an excuse for evidence, meaning nothing.



> The reason R. Guiliani gave for not being in the command center was Fema  drills were scheduled for 9-12, How utterly convenient.



Um, you're clueless. 

Read above. *Gulliani was at the command center. *The reason he gave for leaving was that it was dangerous after the first tower fell, had damaged the building, made communication difficult and had severely injured one of his people. They relocated to the police academy after finding a way out of WTC 7 through the basement. 

For the love of God, Pen....educate yourself. Your ignorance on this topic is astonishing. Your made up fantasy version of events, delusional.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Pen, you've never read the document. You're 'quizzing' us because you don't have any evidence in the PNAC document to back any of your conspiracies. I've challenged you no less than 4 times to show us the portions of the PNAC document that you believe makes your argument....

.......and you've starkly refused every time. You haven't read the doc, you have no idea what its about, nor can you offer us any relevant quote that a thing to do with what we're discussing.

You're doing your 'insinuate an argument you can't possibly support factually' schtick. Which is meaningless. If you have an argument to make, make it. But innuendo is an excuse for a failed argument. An excuse for a lack of evidence.

Try again.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> I've seen it. It lies in the first 20 seconds. It completely ignores the failings of the girders and the caving in of the west penthouse. Most truther videos do not show the first ten seconds of the collapse because it destroys their theories....
> Something had to be happening before the west Penthouse fell and during the 8 seconds after it fell into the center of the building before the roofline even moved an inch.


[/quote]

Bingo. The penthouse caves *into* the WTC 7. The structural girders were already collapsing 8 full seconds before the facade fell. In fact, if you start from the first deformation of the penthouse, its a full 19 seconds.

The truthers will only acknowledge from the moment the facade fell, and ignore the building already caving in on itself long before the facade's collapse.

Something a person interested in the truth would never do.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Now fires that were going in WTC7 for about 7 hours would have set off any explosive charges or Thermite/thermate charges long before the 7 hours was up.....Remember these were uncontrolled fires.
> ...



The FDNY contradicts you. A lot.



> We walked over by number Seven World Trade Center as it was burning and saw this 40-plus story building *with fire on nearly all floors.
> *
> FDNY Lieutenant Robert Larocco
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/packages/pdf/nyregion/20050812_WTC_GRAPHIC/9110081.PDF





> .Just when you thought it was over, you're walking by this building and you're hearing this building creak and *fully involved in flames.* It's like, is it coming down next? Sure enough, about a half an hour later it came down.
> 
> FDNY Lieutenant James McGlynn





> When the building came down *it was completely involved in fire, all forty-seven stories.*
> 
> FDNY Assistant Chief Harry Myers





> At this point* Seven World Trade was going heavy,* and they weren't letting anybody get too close. Everybody was expecting that to come down.
> 
> Firefighter Vincent Massa





> The whole south side of Seven World Trade had been hit by the collapse of the second Tower, *and there was fire on every floor." *
> 
>  Fire Captain Brenda Berkman





> "When I got out and onto a clear pile, I see that 7 World Trade Center and the customs house have serious fire. *Almost every window has fire. *It is an amazing site.
> 
> Captain Jay Jonas,





> *7 World Trade was burning from the ground to the ceiling fully involved. *It was unbelievable.
> 
> Firefighter Steve Modica



And of course, your not actually addressing Ollie's excellent point: any bombs would have long since burned up. Explosives would have exploded or been reduced to bubbling pools of goo, relays would have melted, wires would have been ruined, timers would have melted, receivers would have melted. 

As the building burned for 7 hours, getting worse as it went along.  No system of demolition could have been used during these fires. And your ilk argue that the charges went all the way to the roof. So we're talking *thousands* of charges. 

Which is laughably implausible.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> I thought you were going to be wise and not feed these paid shills who know it was an inside job anymore? Looks like i was wrong about you. Looks like your here just to feed the trolls like Koko does.



Translation: don't ever, ever talk or even listen to someone who doesn't already think exactly like you do. 

Ignore, ignore, ignore: the mantra of the truther faithful.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I stand by everything I say, one little point, Rudy was at command center but did leave, so he has said and also by then the command center was ruined. Well lot of good a 13 bil dollar command center does. 

I stand by everything I said . All three buildings free fell. and the masterminds were some Zionist mossed and some neocons from our government. To think 19 little hijackers did this is asinine.  I look forward to the new investigation. Way to many coincidences. Just  having it on 9-11 is a clue.  

So sorry you have not disproved anything I said, except for Rudy being at the command center so he said.  What is laughable is that 13 hijackers hijacked 4 planes and did this. The buildings came down via explosives and Muslims didn't have access. I can't wait till the public all knows what Israel did to us, reading PNAC and Strategy for a Clean Break seals it.  A false flag, blamed on Muslims. 

Yes that is why we went to Iraq, good grief.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 9, 2014)

> I stand by everything I say, one little point, Rudy was at command center but did leave, so he has said and also by then the command center was ruined.



Um, that's a completely different story than you told before. You said he went to the Mayor's Office, not the Command Center in the WTC 7. *Turns out that was a complete load of shit. *Worse, you said that Guiliani claimed he didn't go to the command center because there were FEMA drills. *That was a steaming pile of shit too. *

Remember, Pen....and this point is fundamental: you don't actually have a clue what you're talking about. 



> Well lot of good a 13 bil dollar command center does.



That's 13 million. Not billion. You're off by 3 orders of magnitude. Again, you don't know what you're talking about.



> I stand by everything I said . All three buildings free fell. and the masterminds were some Zionist mossed and some neocons from our government. To think 19 little hijackers did this is asinine.  I look forward to the new investigation. Way to many coincidences. Just  having it on 9-11 is a clue.



Pen.....you don't actually have an argument. You're *insinuating* that Hauer did something nefarious. But you can't actually back that with jack shit. *You're literally offering your imagination as evidence. And it isn't. *No matter how hard you want it to be, you just making nonsense up, pulled sideways out of your ass, and backed by absolutely nothing isn't evidence.

And that's why you fail.



> So sorry you have not disproved anything I said, except for Rudy being at the command center so he said.



Um, Pen.... *you haven't proven any of the nonsense you're insinuating. You've just typed it.* You making shit up about people you don't know nor have ever met isn't evidence. _Its your imagination._ You have absolutely nothing to back your tale of 'Hauer', not a scintilla of evidence. Which you already know....which is why you only 'allude' to arguments you know you can't support.

*Your imagination isn't evidence. *

And of course, I destroyed your nonsense about Rumsfeld. You've offered us nothing to back your silly claim that 'all the evidence about Obama Bin Laden was lost' when WTC 7 fell. You literally made that shit up from nothing. Show us anything backing that claim. You can't....as your claim is pristinely evidence free. 

*And again, your imagination isn't evidence. *



> What is laughable is that 13 hijackers hijacked 4 planes and did this. The buildings came down via explosives and Muslims didn't have access.



Um, Pen.....you can't back any of that with evidence either. Nor can you fill in the enormous holes in the 'bomb' theory that simply destroy your conspiracy. And when challenged to do either.....you run.



> I can't wait till the public all knows what Israel did to us, reading PNAC and Strategy for a Clean Break seals it.  A false flag, blamed on Muslims.


What 'Israel' did to us? Dear God, did your silly conspiracy just get *more* fantastically elaborate?

The PNAC doc doesn't mention any false flag attack. You've never read the document. You have no idea what's in it. You're still trying to insinuate an argument you know you can't factually support.

For the 5th time, show us the portions of the PNAC document that you believe supports your argument. Every time you I ask you to actually make your argument and present your evidence......you run. 

Um, why?



> Yes that is why we went to Iraq, good grief.



Then why, pray tell, if the PNAC doc folks who were in the Bush Administration had perpetrated 911 as a false flag to justify the invasion of Iraq....

*....did they blame Saudis? *Why not blame Iraqis? It would have been a golden ticket for the invasion, with full support from the world and unlimted support domestically and a blank check to fund it. But instead, they implicate our *closest* allies in the Middle East.

Um, that makes no sense whatsoever. But like all the evidence that contradicts you, you ignore it and imagine whatever you want. What you keep failing to do is to convince us to ignore what you must. Or to accept your imagination as anything more than baseless speculation backed by absolutely nothing.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

Skylar said:


> > I stand by everything I say, one little point, Rudy was at command center but did leave, so he has said and also by then the command center was ruined.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well lets see the planes? and the hijackers? didn't take the 3 buildings down nor did the fires make them free fall, so you see the problem you have?

No access, the only motive would be revenge for the Muslims and to make the USA fear them and hate them and say ok  to war to protect our soil, on the other hand, 

who had access,
who had the security
who had airport security
who owned the buildings
who benefitted
who had motive
who are the ones who mainly wrote PNAC
why is PM Bibl in the New American Century article
who made lots of money from this
who were the dancing Israelis in vans
Why did PM Bibi say "This is Good"

all you have is what pics of supposed hijackers, and the gov saying Osama is the mastermind. Right, unreal.

Why would they blame the Saudis (they didn't really blame the Saudi monarchy) , well lets see the hijackers  were suppose to be arabs and Osama came from SA, and they sure wasn't going to blame Israel, and SA played along, they don't care, as they got rid of Hussein so they made out as well.

hey you ever meet Osama or the hijackers? what do you know about them?

what I'm using to support my theory is the above questions, as well as the coincidences and who had the main motive and means.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > I stand by everything I say, one little point, Rudy was at command center but did leave, so he has said and also by then the command center was ruined.
> ...


And that's where your theory crumbles into non-existence ... *questions* don't support theories ... *answers* do; and you have none.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Um, all those question can be answered by  one word=  Zionists.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Um, all those question can be answered by  one word=  Zionists.


Who trampled by pepper garden?
Who could have gotten past the fence?
Who was heavy enough to trample?
Who could have done it at night when I wasn't looking?

Um, all those questions can be answer by one word = unicorns.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Um, all those question can be answered by  one word=  Zionists.
> ...



Really I don't know much about unicorns.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 10, 2014)

But you know a lot about taking open-ended questions and using pure conjecture to nail an answer, so I figured you'd just kind of roll with it.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> But you know a lot about taking open-ended questions and using pure conjecture to nail an answer, so I figured you'd just kind of roll with it.



Well they all have the same answer. When solving a problem, one looks for motivation, expertise and access. They have all 3.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


It's put up or shut up time, Penelope ... * prove it! *


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

Faun said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You prove what the gov. said or quit stating it, as they have given you nothing.  I have more proof than you , as you unfortunately you have nothing, except gov. telling you lies. If you don't like my theory then too bad, seems many many people know it was Israel and Zionist and are in complete agreement that Israel did 911. It is rather obvious. 

PM BIBI- This is good, so no I will not shut up. I just look forward to the day it can be proved and one day it will. The truth always fnds a way.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


As I figured, you cannot prove it. That's ok, I knew you couldn't. Delusions exist only in your deranged mind.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Well they all have the same answer. When solving a problem, one looks for motivation, expertise and access. They have all 3.


Interesting. I look for facts that prove my solution solves the problem, not speculation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > *the people that defend the lies of the 9/11 conspiracy are the* ones that are *conspiracy THEORISTS,*in the fact thats all they have is wacky unsupported theorys that 19 muslines were behind the attacks which is so flimsy because the facts prove otherwise.
> ...



you hit the nail right on the head as well,that they are left crying in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Interesting to hear you are of the female variety. I seldom ever encounter females that ever talk about this.so this is very rare.the ones that do that i have encounted that talk about it,have only been capable of posting one liner insults as their rebuttals like resident troll jillian for example. excellent point about the muslims.thats comedy gold how these agent trolls like gomer ollie try to brainwsh you into believing that muslims somehow overpowered trained pilots trained in those situations,with box cutter knives. they' are really reaching. 

they get desperate as well ignoring the fact that the best pilots in the world have said they never could have piloted those airliners the same wat those muslims allegedly did,saying that its impossible to manuver a jet airliner like that,that the planes would have come apart.

agent shills like gomer ollie though dont know anything about logic or common sense.their logic is what experts say doesnt count for anything,only what our corrupt government institutions and media tell them.comedy gold.they should start a comedy club.thats their proof they have is because the media and government said it happened that way,its automatically true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.they cant get around it that it Bush-the son of a former CIA director,that his cousin was in charge of security along with zionist jew Larry silverstein and like silverstein,Bush and cheney proffited immensely from the attacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



which is typical of the paid shills,they always follow the script their handlers instruct them to.dont address facts in videos or questions that refute the official version.evade them and change the subject to a different aspect of the case.neve fails.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> In our discussion there are only two really distinct 'sources of motivation':
> 1) an Afghan cave with bearded fellows resenting the freedoms the West enjoys
> 2) PNAC/Clean Break and their backers in Washington and Jerusalem aiming for changing the global geostrategic landscape in favor of America/Israel.





the OCTA's who accept option one,they been smoking crack their whole lives.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...





yep,everything is real for DEB WUNKERS in that land of their they live in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > the plane is a transparency
> ...



thats what i said earlier,these agent trolls like gomer ollie and skylar get desperate ignoring the fact that expert pilots have said they couldnt pillot an airliner into a tower like that. those photos are the new modern altered zapruder film.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...



this troll believes in magic bullets as well so dont expect to get anywhere with him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No Im just saying it doesnt make any sense to argue with a bunch of paid trolls who know just as well as we do that it was an inside job.as i mentioned before,they are just here to waste your time.thats what their handlers instruct them to do.why play their game and take their bait like they want you to? doesnt seem very smart to me. I have everyone of these paid trolls on ignore.they hate that when you ignore them.thats the best thing you can do with them is put them on your ignore list.

Talk about it all you want,but why not discuss it with someone like koko for example who will listen to you? why discuss it witn someone who covers their ears and closes their eyes and only sees what they want to see? do you like talking to brick walls? I know I dont.But if thats your thing talking to brick walls,then by all means continue.. makes no sense to me one bit at all why you would though.

and like I said,I thought you said you werent going to feed the trolls anymore?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



they love to libe in theior fantasyworlds believing they have disproved what you say even though they play dodgeball evading vidoes like the ones I post and change the subject when cornered and then deny reality,that they got their asses handed to them on a platter and you took them to school. thats why i say,WHY bother with them,makes no sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > > I stand by everything I say, one little point, Rudy was at command center but did leave, so he has said and also by then the command center was ruined.
> ...



they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are whining and crying in defeat.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



 (I see what you mean)


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Whom can I see about collecting my troll check? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 10, 2014)

and like I said below here,discuss it all you want,but ONLY with people like koko and me who wont ignore your facts and change the subject all the time,WHY play the game of the trolls and feed lthem like their handlers want you to? doesnt make sense.also,do you actually ENJOY talking to a brick wall? I know I dont.i got better things to do with my life than waste it with these paid shills who cover their ears and close their eyes to the facts that prove them wrong. so like i said,if you actually enjoy talking to brick walls,if that gets you a pleasure,go ahead and keep talking to the brick walls but i dont know why anybody would enjoy doing that though,seems weird to me.

No Im just saying it doesnt make any sense to argue with a bunch of paid trolls who know just as well as we do that it was an inside job.as i mentioned before,they are just here to waste your time.thats what their handlers instruct them to do.why play their game and take their bait like they want you to? doesnt seem very smart to me. I have everyone of these paid trolls on ignore.they hate that when you ignore them.thats the best thing you can do with them is put them on your ignore list.

Talk about it all you want,but why not discuss it with someone like koko for example who will listen to you? why discuss it witn someone who covers their ears and closes their eyes and only sees what they want to see? do you like talking to brick walls? I know I dont.But if thats your thing talking to brick walls,then by all means continue.. makes no sense to me one bit at all why you would though.

and like I said,I thought you said you werent going to feed the trolls anymore? 
__________________


----------



## Penelope (Aug 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> and like I said below here,discuss it all you want,but ONLY with people like koko and me who wont ignore your facts and change the subject all the time,WHY play the game of the trolls and feed lthem like their handlers want you to? doesnt make sense.also,do you actually ENJOY talking to a brick wall? I know I dont.i got better things to do with my life than waste it with these paid shills who cover their ears and close their eyes to the facts that prove them wrong. so like i said,if you actually enjoy talking to brick walls,if that gets you a pleasure,go ahead and keep talking to the brick walls but i dont know why anybody would enjoy doing that though,seems weird to me.
> 
> No Im just saying it doesnt make any sense to argue with a bunch of paid trolls who know just as well as we do that it was an inside job.as i mentioned before,they are just here to waste your time.thats what their handlers instruct them to do.why play their game and take their bait like they want you to? doesnt seem very smart to me. I have everyone of these paid trolls on ignore.they hate that when you ignore them.thats the best thing you can do with them is put them on your ignore list.
> 
> ...



No I get tired of them as well. then lend nothing  to the debate except the same old stuff. Your right, a real waste of time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > and like I said below here,discuss it all you want,but ONLY with people like koko and me who wont ignore your facts and change the subject all the time,WHY play the game of the trolls and feed lthem like their handlers want you to? doesnt make sense.also,do you actually ENJOY talking to a brick wall? I know I dont.i got better things to do with my life than waste it with these paid shills who cover their ears and close their eyes to the facts that prove them wrong. so like i said,if you actually enjoy talking to brick walls,if that gets you a pleasure,go ahead and keep talking to the brick walls but i dont know why anybody would enjoy doing that though,seems weird to me.
> ...



Translation: Why bother defending indefensible delusions when you can surround yourself with crazy people as insane as yourself?


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 10, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> ONLY with people like koko and me who wont ignore your facts and change the subject all the time



really?



9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Gotcha.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> LOL its still better than comedy central...............


my favorite part is hand job thinks Penelope is a guy !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL its still better than comedy central...............
> ...



Are you sure Nutjob is?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


technically yes !


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2014)

KokomoJojo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the agent troll.
> ...



Woo ... Skylar has reduced you to gibberish. Are you also drooling and wetting your panties?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


he started that way!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



"Who was it wrote by?"
And you are trying to impress with your knowledge and intelligence?
Really?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Ah, but Pene knows how many pages that document contains (maybe) ... that's gotta count for something.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oXxynEDpwrA]9/11 Conspiracy Theories Debunked - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2014)

four farts in a row from you DAWGSHIT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2014)

Penelope said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > and like I said below here,discuss it all you want,but ONLY with people like koko and me who wont ignore your facts and change the subject all the time,WHY play the game of the trolls and feed lthem like their handlers want you to? doesnt make sense.also,do you actually ENJOY talking to a brick wall? I know I dont.i got better things to do with my life than waste it with these paid shills who cover their ears and close their eyes to the facts that prove them wrong. so like i said,if you actually enjoy talking to brick walls,if that gets you a pleasure,go ahead and keep talking to the brick walls but i dont know why anybody would enjoy doing that though,seems weird to me.
> ...



yeah after a while watching them shit all over the floor,the smell of their shit gets disgusting to smell.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from you DAWGSHIT.


handjob is having his favorite delusion.....the one where he thinks sayit and I are the same poster


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


handjob again proves  his English acumen ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> four farts in a row from you DAWGSHIT.



make that SIX farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 11, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> KokomoJojo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Skylar is talented, beautiful, and smart.

9/11 - not so much..


----------



## daws101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > KokomoJojo said:
> ...


holy shit! we do agree on something!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 11, 2014)

two more farts from the paid shills.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

Skylar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



I assume you can google. Google it, download it and read it if you want to know what it says. I am not going to squander my time to spoon feed you guys.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

We know what it says Penny, and it's not what you've been told........


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> We know what it says Penny, and it's not what you've been told........



But ... but ... Pene knows the number of pages in that document proving irrefutably that the Jew perpetrated 9/11!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> We know what it says Penny, and it's not what you've been told........



Well I wasn't told anything , but its all playing out, not exactly as planned or as fast should I say.  I think along with the New American Century one can't deny the Zionist and neocons plans.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought people were done with the Neocon BS, Tea Partiers are the new target, keep up with the times....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> I thought people were done with the Neocon BS, Tea Partiers are the new target, keep up with the times....



What is happening today is due to Pnac , the New American Strategy  and The Clean Break , Israel and  the neocons so as long as were talking 911, we have to include them. So far we got rid of Hussein, Gaddafi, Morsi, but not Assad. That is what the Arab Spring was and is all about. Turned into a nightmare. I'm sure there are other think tanks in Washington under new names, new players, but the same people behind pulling the strings. I think people are wising up more now, I hope so. Not sure what the new neocons call themselves, but I'm sure they got their groups, conniving behind the scenes. 

But this is about 911.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 11, 2014)

Have you ever looked at the evidence presented that proves the 19 hijackers did indeed pull off the attacks?


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 11, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Have you ever looked at the evidence presented that proves the 19 hijackers did indeed pull off the attacks?



Nah, but she knows exactly how many pages are in (the now defunct) PNAC's A Clean Break: A New Strategy for Securing the Realm. 
That's just as good.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Have you ever looked at the evidence presented that proves the 19 hijackers did indeed pull off the attacks?



What evidence?


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2014)

The Mossad is also responsible for global warming, the extinction of the dinosaurs and the apocalypse.

True story.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever looked at the evidence presented that proves the 19 hijackers did indeed pull off the attacks?
> ...



Well that answers that.......carry on.....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipush said:


> The Mossad is also responsible for global warming, the extinction of the dinosaurs and the apocalypse.
> 
> True story.



I'm sure you probably think so.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Mossad is also responsible for global warming, the extinction of the dinosaurs and the apocalypse.
> ...



You mean you DON'T?????


----------



## Lipush (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > The Mossad is also responsible for global warming, the extinction of the dinosaurs and the apocalypse.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


thinking is not (like all twoofers)one of Penelope's strong points..


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Actually reading and comprehensive are my strong points of which I base my reason on.

So your right I don't just sit here and think stuff up, or read headlines.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


really if that were true you'd know the difference between your and you're...
also you'd know that the 911 conspiracy is based on speculation not fact..


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The Gov. 911 scenario is unbelievable and so there is much more evidence for explosions and also that the planes did not down the buildings or fire. This is not even a conspiracy theory as there are many facts, that make up just too many coincidences.  Nothing about the gov. story makes sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 12, 2014)

Lipush said:


> The Mossad is also responsible for global warming, the extinction of the dinosaurs and the apocalypse.
> 
> True story.



way to make it obvious you are a paid zionist shill.dont even try and hide it.go and advertise it to us.

No surprise whatsoever your fellow zionst shill buddies mbhunter and dawgshit-aka sayit thanked you.that speaks VOLUMNS those trolls thanked you.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...




Somebody please put the semiliterate Nazi skank out of her arrogant misery.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Truth hurts hey.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Evidently and your pain is obvious.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


false everything you just said is twoofer propaganda.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


she doesn't understand what semiliterate Nazi means..


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/kcrF346sS_I]Penn & Teller - 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - YouTube[/ame]

guess we have to remind the ignorant.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nothing about wanting to kill thousands of people makes sense, But there is still zero proof of explosives. And plenty of lack of evidence of any explosives.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



I think the families demanding a new investigation should get it as many of them do not believe the story either. I want the people involved to be punished and jailed for life.  I think the family and country deserve this.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You know darn well lots of people heard explosives. also the planes didn't bring the buildings down nor did the fires bring them down.  This is not even a conspiracy theory , this is fact, and is logical and not irrational. What is irrational is that 19 men with box cutters did this, that is irrational thinking.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


oh no not the 911 families ploy again...
the facts: only a tiny % of the 911 families want a new investigation...they have the same kind of unnatural obsessiveness you do.
besides if another investigation was done ,you do realize that no truthers or any other 911 group could be involved..


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


false!  lot's of people heard explosions  not caused by explosives.
if you add heat to just about anything under pressure or with the right chemical mix an explosion will occur.
the pops and cracks you hear when you have a fire in your fireplace are explosions...
something being irrational  has never stopped it from happing..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Fact is that it would have taken several hundred workers a month or longer to wire those buildings for demolition. they would have had to cut through half of the support beams, they would have had to remove the elevator cars, and several other dozens of things to prep the buildings....Learn about demolition before you try to bark at the big dogs. And of course there were intermittent explosions, there are thousands of things in an office building that will explode in a fire, they are called secondary explosions...

There is zero evidence of any explosions that could have brought down these buildings.

There is no demo explosions recorded on the hundreds of audio tapes, there were none recorded on the seismic equipment. There was no parts of any thing explosive found in the debris. So what proof do you think there is that there were any explosives planted?


----------



## daws101 (Aug 12, 2014)

13. Did investigators consider the possibility that an explosion caused or contributed to the collapse of WTC 7?

Yes, this possibility was investigated carefully. NIST concluded that blast events inside the building did not occur and found no evidence supporting the existence of a blast event.

In addition, no blast sounds were heard on the audio tracks of video recordings during the collapse of WTC 7 or reported by witnesses. According to calculations by the investigation team, the smallest blast capable of failing the building's critical column would have resulted in a sound level of 130 decibels (dB) to 140 dB at a distance of at least half a mile, if unobstructed by surrounding buildings. This sound level is consistent with a gunshot blast, standing next to a jet plane engine, and more than 10 times louder than being in front of the speakers at a rock concert.

For the building to have been prepared for intentional demolition, walls and/or column enclosures and fireproofing would have to be removed and replaced without being detected. Preparing a column includes steps such as cutting sections with torches, which produces noxious and odorous fumes. Intentional demolition usually requires applying explosive charges to most, if not all, interior columns, not just one or a limited set of columns in a building.

14. Is it possible that thermite or thermate contributed to the collapse of WTC 7?

NIST has looked at the application and use of thermite and has determined that it was highly unlikely that it could have been used to sever columns in WTC 7 on Sept. 11, 2001.

Thermite is a combination of aluminum powder and a metal oxide that releases a tremendous amount of heat when ignited. It is typically used to weld railroad rails together by melting a small quantity of steel and pouring the melted steel into a form between the two rails. Thermate also contains sulfur and sometimes barium nitrate, both of which increase the compounds thermal effect, create flame in burning, and significantly reduce the ignition temperature.

To apply thermite to a large steel column, approximately 0.13 lb. of thermite would be needed to heat and melt each pound of steel. For a steel column that weighs approximately 1,000 lbs. per foot, at least 100 lbs. of thermite would need to be placed around the column, ignited, and remain in contact with the vertical steel surface as the thermite reaction took place. This is for one column; presumably, more than one column would have been prepared with thermite, if this approach were to be used.

It is unlikely that 100 lbs. of thermite, or more, could have been carried into WTC 7 and placed around columns without being detected, either prior to Sept. 11, 2001, or during that day.

Given the fires that were observed that day, and the demonstrated structural response to the fires, NIST does not believe that thermite or thermate was used to fail any columns in WTC 7.

Analysis of the WTC steel for the elements in thermite/thermate would not necessarily have been conclusive. The metal compounds also would have been present in the construction materials making up the WTC buildings, and sulfur is present in the gypsum wallboard used for interior partitions.

15. What about claims that the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) found metallic residues that are evidence of thermite in dust and air samples, respectively, taken from the WTC area after Sept. 11, 2001?

There has not been any conclusive evidence presented to indicate that highly reactive pyrotechnic material was present in the debris of WTC 7. The studies that have been conducted to document trace metals, organic compounds, and other materials in the dust and air from the vicinity of the WTC disaster have all suggested common sources for these items. For example, in a published report from the USGS on an analysis of WTC dust, the authors state that "... the trace metal compositions of the dust and girder coatings likely reflect contributions of material from a wide variety of sources. Possibilities include metals that might be found as pigments in paints (such as titanium, molybdenum, lead, and iron), or metals that occur as traces in, or as major components of, wallboard, concrete, aggregate, copper piping, electrical wiring, and computer equipment. 2

In a second example, researchers at the EPA measured the concentrations of 60 organic compounds in air samples from Ground Zero using an organic gas and particle sampler. The presence of one of these compounds, 1,3-diphenylpropane, has been suggested as evidence of thermite. However, the authors of the EPA paper state in the opening paragraph that although  this species has not previously been reported from ambient sampling  it has been associated with polystyrene and other plastics, which are in abundance at the WTC site. 3
FAQs - NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 12, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Actually reading and comprehensive are my strong points of which I base my reason on.
> 
> So your right I don't just sit here and think stuff up, or read headlines.


Sorry literature whiz it would be "you're" right, you want the contraction not the 3rd person possessive.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 14, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Actually reading and comprehensive are my strong points of which I base my reason on.
> ...



I'm thinking Penelope's "comprehensive" wasn't quite as comprehensive as she imagined .......


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 14, 2014)

> The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.



Obviously not.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Must be lots of Jewish here who think their country is innocent. Is that it. For the life of me, most people I know know it was an inside job, so if your trying to convince me it wasn't save your breath.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



It's difficult to be convinced of the superior understanding of anyone who hasn't mastered the basics of English grammar after several decades.  

The 'appeal to numbers' in the garbled verbiage above is a logical fallacy. When it is conveyed amidst numerous errors of a very basic nature, it's even less useful as a technique.  Most people I know could write more correctly and clearly than the above post by the time their age was in double digits.  Even after Daws explained the difference between 'your' and 'you're', the poster repeats the obvious error.

So either 'comprehensive'(sic) is NOT Penelope's strong point after all - or she's simply too ignorant and stubborn to accept a most valid correction on something as basic and well-documented as the correct usage of a common English word.

That does not argue for her ability to examine complex and very technical written material and reach any logical or reasonable conclusions - but against said ability.  QED


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



So you have nothing but picking on my grammar , what are you a English teacher.  Too funny.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...




You need to get out more.....


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


  I get out plenty. It doesn't take too many brains to know it was an inside job.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That's what you took from Marg's post? Allow me to elucidate: 
Your grasp of our language reveals your lack of knowledge and "comprehensive"(sic). 
Your posts reinforce that perception of you.
Bottom line?
You aren't just monumentally ignorant, "your"(sic) fucking stupid.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



It requires at least 1 Pene and you don't qualify. You did have enough sense to disable your REP meter ... evidently you knew what kind of reception peeps like you get on public boards like this. Someone must have warned you.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> SteadyMercury said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I find when people have nothing to debate, they resort to attacks.  Just because some Mossad agents and PM Bibi were in on it doesn't mean all Jews are bad, most of you are just in denial. I mean come on, even some US neocons were in on it as well, but you don't see me in denial.  Time to face the facts and the handwriting on the wall.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...



And yet, I've yet to see you post any proof. Just so ya know, asking questions is not proof.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

That is because they won't open an investigation when people want one. What are they afraid of?
They must be afraid of something. I'm sure the architects and engineers for 911 would prove the buildings did not fall due to planes or fires.  They know this.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



Nasty language. Your mouth gives you away.   I have the disable on , so you don't have to use bad language for my sake as I don't see it, it just shows ignorance on the person who uses it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



And yet you have not one piece of evidence admissible in court to prove it....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> That is because they won't open an investigation when people want one. What are they afraid of?
> They must be afraid of something. I'm sure the *architects and engineers for 911* would prove the buildings did not fall due to planes or fires.  They know this.



They don't have any proof either.....


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



"It just shows *ignorance on the person* who uses it." 
As already mentioned, you aren't just monumentally ignorant, "your"(sic) fucking stupid.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Ignorance is using truck driver language. YOUR wasting my time.


----------



## MHunterB (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Nope, Sayit isn't a truck driver.  Nor is that language limited to 'masters of the road'.......

 I could be mistaken, but I believe his comment was indicating that from the extremely careless and cavalier attitude Penelope has exhibited towards our beloved mother tongue - he supposed that she had exhibited a similar lack of discernment in many other important areas of her life, up to and including her 'choice' of partner/s for sexual congress.

It wouldn't surprise me at all to read that Sayit was trying to suggest Penelope was so lacking in discernment as to knowingly have coitus with an illiterate, or with someone a couple of standard deviations below the average in IQ............


----------



## Penelope (Aug 14, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



You are some sick people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not.



great rebuttal to the facts and evidence in those videos,you sure showed me.

you offcial conspiracy theory apologists really really need to stop smoking crack,the fantasyworld you live in that just because it SOUNDS hard to believe,and because you dont believe its posssible which is obviously the logic of you Bush dupes,you use that as your case in a court using that one sentence as your evidence for rebutalls,you Bush dupes would fail miserably trying to make it as a lawyer.

hate to break the news to you but just because you didntview that video or read that link and you think its impossible,im sure glad your not MY lawyer with that kind of logic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



which you seem to enjoy wasting on paid shills and this sock puppet here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



what else would you expect from a paid zionist shill?thats who all these people are that you waste your time on are,they like you to take their bait anfd have you waste their time on them. M hunter,sayit-aka dawgshit are paid shills for israel.gomer pyle ollie works for our good old corrupt government here in the states.

clayton is someone just braiwnashed by our government and the media afraid of the truth in denial,him not being a paid shill is the only reason i replied to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



thats what the shills do everytime they get frustrated with evidence they cant refute.evade the facts,change the subject, and talk about your grammar.typical regular ploy of disinformation agents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



even scholars of physcis and universitys have spoken the truth that any junior high school student knows that the laws of physics were violated that day.the paid shills here know it was an inside job,the ones in denial like clayton,obviously ditched junior high school science classes.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...


would those be American Jews?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

Penelope said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



yep sure does. everytime these paid shills like sayit-aka dawgshit,m hunter,steadymercury and gomer pyle ollie get frustrated with facts they cant refute,they either stoop to name calling like they out of frsutration of being taken to school knowing they are licked or resort to making up lies to try and save face in their posts.

gomer ollie,sayit,steady mercury and mhunter are so horrible of advertising it that they are paid shills its hyterical. Because like I just said,they know they cant counter any of the facts in these videos posted here of mine on the first page so knowing they are licked,they resort to making up lies posting DEBWUNKER links and debunked videos just like their handlers instruct them to.

no way in hell would they spend all their time here coming here everyday posting lies evading facts and constantly coming back here for the ass beatings they get here everyday  for free.no way its not happening.

they dont mind the time they spend here resorting to lies since they are well paid for it.no way would they come back everyday and post lies and and keep coming back for their constant ass beatings they get here everyday for free. again thats just not going to happen. where clayton,he doesnt troll here everday like they do.

He doesnt even make up lies to try and counter facts.He just posts some stupid one liner as his rebuttal to the evidence in the videos since he is so afraid and in denial and doesnt want to look at the evidence.

He seldom ever posts in this section so its obvious he is just a brainwashed sheople who isnt on the governments payroll paid to troll these boards like gomer ollie,steadymercury,faun,m hunter,say it and others are.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




really handjob enlighten us on   physcis and universitys


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 14, 2014)

your handlers sure are worried all these facts are getting out sayit,the fact they sent you here so quick to fart so soon again after my last post.

that folks again is the difference betwen paid shills like gomer ollie and dawgshit-aka sayit.that their handlers get so worried they send them to come back and fart IMMEDIATELy after your posts.

not a very good way of trying to deny it coming back so soon.!!!!!!!!!!!

but dawgshits handlers are so stupid,they never consider these things.

again truthers,thats the difference between paid shills like dawgshit and darlene.darlene is just been brainwashed and afraid to look at the facts and doesnt know any better so confronted with facts,she leaves.dawgshit knows he is licked but wont admit it so he comes back to shit all over the place posting debwunker links and debwunker videos since thats what he is very weel paid to do,come back for constant ass beatings everyday 
__________________


----------



## daws101 (Aug 14, 2014)

9/11 inside job said:


> _


edited for needless repetition


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> That is because they won't open an investigation when people want one. What are they afraid of?
> They must be afraid of something. I'm sure the architects and engineers for 911 would prove the buildings did not fall due to planes or fires.  They know this.



Classic tinfoil hatism.

There's a conspiracy to cover up the conspiracy that there's a conspiracy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > That is because they won't open an investigation when people want one. What are they afraid of?
> ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 16, 2014)

Penelope said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > SteadyMercury said:
> ...


Well, that certainly is compelling evidence.


----------



## daws101 (Aug 18, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Well, that certainly is compelling evidence.


of hand jobs nutjobbery,


----------



## n0spam4me (Aug 20, 2014)

Jughead said:


> > The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't Homer Simpson?
> ...



once upon a time ..... 
there were these 19 radical Arabs who hated America for its freedom,
and wanted to make a statement, so they conspired together to hijack airliners and used them as weapons against the symbols of AMERICA and its prosperity & military might. ...

Right ..... & I'm the Easter Bunny!


----------



## daws101 (Aug 21, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > > The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.
> ...


then you are the easter bunny! where the fuck are my eggs!


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2014)

After hundreds of posts, I've yet to see a single *fact* indicating the Mossad was behind 9.11.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

n0spam4me said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > > The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.
> ...



And I'm Santa Clause. Why do you forget the planners and Financiers who were living in Afghanistan rather comfortably until we started dropping shit on their heads.... Or did you think they were independently wealthy?


----------



## n0spam4me (Aug 22, 2014)

daws101 said:


> n0spam4me said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



Budget cut-backs, no eggs this year. sorry about that!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 
> ...




in the 42 pages of this thread,as i knew they could not,NONE of the paid shills that defend the governments version of event could debunk the facts in my two videos in my op here that 9/11 was a joint CIA/MOSSAD OPERATION.they could only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Rozman said:


> To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.



so says the troll who  is too much a chickenshit coward who wont watch the videos since it debunks his lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Rozman said:


> This shit again?....


sorry the truth that you cant debunk hurts you troll,

sorry that you are too much afraid to watch these two videos that disprove the lies of the media you worship.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

SteadyMercury said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > true to form like clockwork,the paid shills dont know how to debate
> ...



Its rich that YOU are a chickenshit coward who cant stand toe to toe in a debate and scared to look at facts that debunks the lies of the 9/11 coverup commissiom

me and the second poster shreeded to pieces in our first two posts,not my fault you are coward who wont watch them.

oh and hate to break your heart but yeah,there are several dozens of piad shills on the governments payroll that have penetrated this site like gomer pyle sfc ollie and predfan for example. Not all posters here are paid shills like them obviously,many are just brainwashed bush dupes like you afraid to look at the facts and evidence as you just proved in this rambling post of yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

Jughead said:


> > The mossad and CIA did 9/11.overwhelming facts prove it.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't Homer Simpson?
> ...



wow thanks for proving like all Bush dupes you are a complete moron. got news for you you stupid fuck,even if you accept the official version of the governments it WAS  a conspiracy because a conspiracy is the act of two or more people and the governments version said there were 19 masterminds behind the attacks.last time i checked,that was MORE than two people you stupid fuck.

Its not like the JFK case where the government says there was no conspiracy to kill JFK since in that case they say one man was involved you dumbfuck moron.


You are a perfect example of how you Bush dupes are the biggest stupid fucks in the world who sound like a retard everytime they open their mouths when they cant refute the facts like the ones i posted in my two videos in my op, thank you for proving that for me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

SteadyMercury said:


> > Cooper linked the Illuminati with his beliefs that extraterrestrials were secretly involved with the US government, but later retracted these claims. He accused Dwight D. Eisenhower of negotiating a treaty with extraterrestrials in 1954, then establishing an inner circle of Illuminati to manage relations with them and keep their presence a secret from the general public. Cooper believed that aliens "manipulated and/or ruled the human race through various secret societies, religions, magic, witchcraft, and the occult", and that even the Illuminati were unknowingly being manipulated by them.[6]
> 
> 
> lol love your source


love how YOU are too much a chickenshot coward to watch the sourse.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

DriftingSand said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...



thanks for proving that you only see what you WANT to see.Bld 7 is the crux of the 9/1 coverup commission that trolls like you have never been able to get around.

only the most stupid fuck moron in the world would day Bld 7 came down die to the fires ignoring the witness testimonys of the survivors.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 23, 2017)

KokomoJojo said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



sad but true,they are so afraid of the truth that they will never read a link or a book you refer them to or watch a video that foes not go along with their warped views of the 9/11 coverup commission.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > This shit again?....
> ...



It's like deja vu talking some 40 years ago with Rehnquist's super ego ChristHitler Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality for a second coming thru 9/11 for another 2,000 years of Islamidotocracy pseudo science.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 29, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...





saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



on that note,notice how all the Bush dupes who defend the official version that like the chickenshit cowards they are,wont watch the videos cause the truth hurts? lol


----------



## Slash (Aug 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> in the 42 pages of this thread,as i knew they could not,NONE of the paid shills that defend the governments version of event could debunk the facts in my two videos in my op here that 9/11 was a joint CIA/MOSSAD OPERATION.they could only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.



Actually you haven't done anything to prove the most basic missing pieces.   You are quoting the Y2K conspiracy theorist that also "proved" with his "overwhelming facts" that the year 2000 would end the ability to use money in the world... Until it most surely didn't.  

He also said the 04 earthquake/tsunami was man made, Katrina was used to test concentration camps, the Boston Marathon bombing was an inside job, as was Sandy Hook, Aurora, Colorado; Columbine, Colorado; Tucson, Arizona; San Bernardino, California; Orlando, Florida, Newtown, Connecticut, London Bombings, OKC bombing....  Syria is a US/Russian plot to replace humans with Cyborgs, the government is using chemicals to make us gay (the gay bomb), possibly using the flouride in our water, Obama is actually bezelbub or the leader of Al Qaeda, Malia and Sasha aren't actually his kids, Disney killed Carrie Fisher to help movie sales, the CIA spy's on us through our dishwashers and all this is carried out by the New World Order Pedophiles which killed Prince.  Oh yeah, and the Government creates tornado's with their weather weapons... 

1.  How did they pull off the logistics to get this done?  
2.  Is that video old?  he's using the already debunked "4000 jews" theory that video evidence has proven was NOT what was thought to have been said.  Why does he need to use lies to support his argument?  Shouldn't the truth be able to stand on it's own without the use of blatant lies to support it?   


And finally the only proven person to be profiting on either side of these conspiracy theories is.....   Alex Jones.   His special water filters (gotta get the gay out of our water supply right?), his "how to survive the apocolypse books (gotta survive Y2K right?) are making millions.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


There are conspiracies galore yet you still have an Internet connection.


----------



## saltydancin (Aug 30, 2017)

It's like deja vu talking some 40 years ago with Rehnquist's super ego ChristHitler Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality for a second coming thru 9/11 for another 2,000 years of Islamidotocracy pseudo science.[/QUOTE]

on that note,notice how all the Bush dupes who defend the official version that like the chickenshit cowards they are,wont watch the videos cause the truth hurts? lol[/QUOTE]

While other forums which ban topics & comments saying there's no evidence of a Fourth Reich crusade as is being supported like the patriot act of those burning Bush's rescripting the old testament, find it about as useful watching said videos as believing a SCOTUS Chief Justice edict of "one nation under God with equal justice under law" after this Christian nation had stolen & in all probability burned more than 24 of each of the US Constitution, Declaration of Independence, old glory, old testament & Israeli flag over 3 1/2 years with a KKK churchstate of immaculate drug conception homocidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities threatening in a similar manner under color of law.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 5, 2017)

hard to believe that this being the month of september and everything,there have been no posts on this thread.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are



The problem with your conspiracy theory is that you cannot explain how a demolition crew could rig a building to come down without a soul in the building knowing what was happening. Not the employees, not the janitors, not the maintenance crews, not the security people. You seem to think that it would be no problem to rig explosives to load bearing columns and beams and not have to move a desk, kick a hole in The drywall, take down a picture, nothing. It's absolutely absurd.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

PredFan said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are
> ...



if you're looking for the undeniable proof please check out the following documentaries if you haven't. 9/11 was the defining moment of recent America, take a few hours to watch these. if you disagree with what they say for some reason let us know after that. if these youtube links go down just do another youtube search for the title

Loose Change   Official transcript

911 Mysteries part 1 demolition   
Missing Links: The Definitive Truth about 9/11   Official


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are



predfan is one of USMB's resident paid shills i was telling you about,he always covers his ears and closes his eyes when he is backed up against the wall on bld 7,as you can see from his reply,he ignored that pesky fact on bld 7.

He put me on ignore years ago when he was trolling a thread one time talking trash how the warren commission was correct and that oswald was the lone assassin and when i posted pesky facts he could  not refute that oswald was innocent and there were multiple shooters and told him i was waiting for him to address my evidence,he got mad and started calling me names and has had me on ignore ever since. he hates it when he cant refute pesky facts on bld 7 and he will eventually put you on ignore as well when you post those pesky facts he cant dodge


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




Unfortunately you are wasting your breath on this troll,he NEVER watches videos that shoot down the governments fairy tale version of events.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

Seen them before. Still doesn't explain how a demolition crew was able to rig those buildings to go down and no one saw them do it.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

If anyone doubts that there are pro-Israel shills here or elsewhere, let me share the following

From 2006 to 2011 there was an official app called the Internet Megaphone which alerted supporters of Israel to online polls, articles and anything else they wanted to put sway on. The app was discontinued in 2011 but the website Give Israel Your United Support (GIYUS) still operates through their rss feed which is the same thing without the app

here are links about this

Israel's newest PR weapon: The Internet Megaphone

Megaphone desktop tool - Wikipedia


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

PredFan said:


> Seen them before. Still doesn't explain how a demolition crew was able to rig those buildings to go down and no one saw them do it.



i believe the 9-11 demolitions documentary and the book mentioned, 9-11 evil,  both go into the specifics of how this was done. been a while but nighttime, weekend, holiday, unoccupied floor

at best what happened was that intelligence agencies, American, Israeli, found out about the plan, and not only didn't stop it but helped it along to further their Middle East objectives


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Seen them before. Still doesn't explain how a demolition crew was able to rig those buildings to go down and no one saw them do it.
> ...



The planting of explosives in enough quantities and in the correct places would require alterations in the interior of the building. Offices torn up, holes in walls, miles of wire strewn about the place. In addition, these buildings have security 24-7


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

it can all be done. the owner of the world trade centers was in on it as well, the buildings were health dangerous money pits about to be going to have to be destroyed anyhow, and he had them insured for gobs of money also. when you have the owner (Jewish) in on it as well the rest isn't hard to pull off


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> it can all be done. the owner of the world trade centers was in on it as well, the buildings were health dangerous money pits about to be going to have to be destroyed anyhow, and he had them insured for gobs of money also. when you have the owner (Jewish) in on it as well the rest isn't hard to pull off



You are ignoring the hundreds of employees in the building. Were they in on it too? Even the ones that died that day? Martyred for the cause did they?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 7, 2017)

no, the deaths are real unfortunately, we lost many good people that day


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 7, 2017)

PredFan said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten
> ...



Maybe as absurd as after some 40+ years it's only one nation under God with equal justice under law if some Arab came back from the dead 2000+ years ago from someone accidently finding how medical assistance from CPR &/or mouth to mouth resuscitation to bring the dead back to life in creating an abomination to a jihad that had to be killed on a cross with some son of God immaculate conception to keep the dead dead or what would be a modern day Darwin Award candidate for riding a wooden chariot into a volcanic plume of lava or an earthquake generated gas fissure with a burst into flames result on the way to not enough left to carbon date; according to a supreme swastika up Uranus court of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality law.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 7, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Are you off your meds?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are


Nonsense.

This is what an actual controlled demolition looks AND sounds like...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 7, 2017)

So this is where the crazy hangs out.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 7, 2017)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And as usual business for when it's not "serve the Pope or die" or "death to the infidels" from before, during & after 9/11 ?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > La Ram Fan and i were speaking recently and i am checking out this thread. Something that cannot be ignored or forgotten about is wtc7, ask anyone who believes in the official story how it fell. it was a controlled explosion, and was never hit by a plane or was in the way of the two towers. That alone should cause people to doubt what was said by the United States government of the time. There are so many facts that you can't deny and show this was a false flag attack to invade the middle east, that happens, some say things like this are conspiracy theories, and they are but true ones. The word conspire is a word for a reason, and America was conspired against. Who benefits most from invading the middle east? Israel. America is being used as a fly swatter to smush nations of it's choosing. La Ram Fan mentioned a good book, 9/11 Evil by Victor Thorn, i have also read this book, which details Israeli involvement in 9/11 and am attaching the book in ePub (created from calibre if anyone else wants to make ePubs of documents) so as to read easier in tablets and e-book readers. Definitely worth the read for anyone that is either already aware and also definitely for anyone who is not but interested. It is better to be skeptical than naive, make the switch if you currently are
> ...



okay doubters (and/or shills) what is Your explanation for the collapse of wtc7?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


A lack of a will to live...


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Irrelevant. You offered the absurd claim it was a "controlled explosion." What I think happened plays no role in your absurdity. As it stands, you were shown what an actual controlled demolition looks AND sounds like. Comparing an actual controlled demolition with WTC7 rules out the possibility that WTC7 was intentionality taken down with a controlled demolition.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

ir


Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



do you also have video of the wtc7 collapse? to show how it fell?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Ah, here we go...

30-Second Reel of Building 7 Collapse Footage

you were saying?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Unlike the actual controlled demolition I posted, there were no explosions preceding its collapse.

Unlike the actual controlled demolition I posted, WTC7 came down in 2 stages; first the interior of the  building and then the exterior. 

Sooo.... what I was saying was ... comparing an actual controlled demolition with WTC7 rules out the possibility that WTC7 was intentionality taken down with a controlled demolition.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Shit happens.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




So then what caused wtc7 to collapse?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

fncceo said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You say shit happens? it did, that day


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Again, what I think happened means nothing in terms of the stark reality that WTC7 neither looked like, nor sounded like, an actual controlled demolition.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



okay, so you think it fell down on it's own then? or was it helped along


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Who knows why you keep searching for what I think when we're discussing what you think? 

Again.... regardless of what I think, your claim that it was intentionally brought down with "controlled explosives." As you were shown, WTC7 did not look like, or sound like, a "controlled demolition.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




you've got to admit it's pretty suspicious that you don't want to contribute what you think happened. anyway, everyone has to beware of shills but i'll speak to you anyhow even though it's pretty obvious since you don't want to put anything forward about some other explanation than the one that truly happened

in the video posted Showing the controlled demolition of wtc7 (am sure they could rig it to explode internally)  the video doesn't really show the bottom of the building, so there very well could be the explosions you want

you don't have to say what you think happened, but do explain why you don't want to share it


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I've already explained multiple times that we're discussing your claim the building was brought down intentionally with "controlled explosives." What I think caused it to collapse is irrelevant. So again, I point out that is the reason I'm not saying. Your claim is so frail, you want to keep trying to inject my position into this to give you something to attack since you can't defend your own claims.

And no matter how hard you work your imagination, WTC7 neither looks like, nor sounds like, a controlled demolition. There are no explosions heard as are heard in a controlled demolition. And the building didn't come down in whole. The interior collapsed and then, seven seconds later, the exterior gave way.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



You are most definitely off your meds.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



And as usual business for when it's not "serve the Pope or die" or "death to the infidels" from before, during & after 9/11 ?[/QUOTE]

You are most definitely off your meds.[/QUOTE]

Must be a real crying shame this Christian Nation's Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities can't drug everyone without their knowledge all the time to control sociopsychological human farming like it's a black bag job to be under God......


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



we're not discussing My claim, we're discussing The claim. what the heck could be so out-field of your viewpoint that you are so embarrassed to even breath it, but that's not why is it?

as for being off my meds? Again this is not My claim but the study and work of many hours of their time and expertise. If you have a reason why the wtc7 fell in perfect free-fall such as happens with a controlled explosion, after not being touched by a plane or anything else then please speak up. if you don't have a counter reason for this then let other people discuss the matter.


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


You made the claim the building was brought down intentionally with "controlled explosives." That's what we're discussing. My viewpoint is irrelevant. As demonstrated with the video I posted of an actual controlled demolition, WTC7 was not a controlled demolition.

As far as you being off of meds, I never said you were. Guilty conscience?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




maybe not but this troll folks has proven in all his ramblings that he is not either.lol


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




That was what PredFan said

So you want me, us, to believe that you have no clue as to why the wtc7 fell? you just want to come here and try to bring expert opinion and study down?
IF you have a counter claim please post it.

i'll tell you what brought down wtc7, greed. not only did the towers fall to mainly serve the American/Israeli Middle East agenda, the towers were insured for exorbitant amounts of money. As said they were health hazardous money pits and needed to be demolished anyhow, so why not bring them down yourself (with help). The owner, Larry Silverstein (Jewish) figured the two towers were going so why not get the insurance for wtc7 as well. Problem is wtc7 wasn't even grazed by the towers but was pulled, their term, anyhow. wtc7 is now the key to 9-11 as it's demolition proves advance knowledge, in addition to all the other facts as well to be sure.That is the reason wtc7 never comes up, it's the proof. That is why PredFan and Faun and the multitude of others on the oppositions side Try to debunk this, but can't.

as for the "lack" of external explosions you'd can't really see the entire building so they could be there, but if not you'd figure they could do an Internal explosion or muffle the sight of it. You have no other explanation because there is none


----------



## PredFan (Sep 8, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



You are most definitely off your meds.[/QUOTE]

Must be a real crying shame this Christian Nation's Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities can't drug everyone without their knowledge all the time to control sociopsychological human farming like it's a black bag job to be under God......[/QUOTE]

What the fresh hell are you blabbering about?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I never said I have no clue how the building fell. That's your interpretation of what I said. What I actually said is that we were discussing your claim that the building was intentionally taken down with "controlled explosives" and that my opinion of how it fell is irrelevant to that discussion since I can easily prove it wasn't brought down with explosions.

And despite your hollow made up excuses that you can't see the whole building and that explosives could have been used internally -- the explosions would still be visible throughout the structure and they would most certainly still have been heard.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





The video you keep referring to is the demolition of just some building, where they don't care if it is seen or heard. if they wanted to do it quietly and without the outside seeing the explosions they would be able


----------



## Toro (Sep 8, 2017)

This retarded shit is still going on?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 8, 2017)

Toro said:


> This retarded shit is still going on?




what's your opinion on wtc7 Toro?


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


LOL

There's no such thing as invisible quiet dynamite.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Who was that comic book hero with an invisible plane now loaded with quiet dynamite to do demolition work which may have been borrowed from the Green Arrow, which seemed to perfect exploding broadheads ?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




guns are pretty loud, but there's silencers. you Can muffle an explosion


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Cool, I look forward to the youtube video you're gonna link which demonstrates invisible quiet dynamite...


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Do i really have to explain this?

the definition of muffled

that's for the sound, as for what you see of the explosion all you have to do is line the walls with steel or place the explosives in a way that it makes the building implode on itself instead of going outward


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




I knew you could post no such video with this supposed invisible quiet dynamite. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



not much else you can say is there

muffled explosion, directed inward not outward


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


What else needs to be said? You've proven yourself to be nothing but another lunatic conpiracy nut who professes to believe in non-existent invisible quiet dynamite.

There's no such thing and WTC7 does not exihibit the inescapable characteristics of an actual controlled demolition.

But thanks for playin' anyway.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




god i hate talking with shills, sometimes it's necessary though so have to put up with it

this coming from someone who has absolutely no input whatsoever because there is no other explanation
here's the video of wtc7 coming down, if this isn't the result of a planned demolition you are the nut, i put it to others to make their own decision and hopefully not the bullshit one this plant is putting forward, who really has put nothing forward as proof of this not being a demolition. he refuses to answer what this is, i have told you the truth about this, believe who you want but 3000 families hope you figure it out and take action to avenge their deaths


This is a controlled demolition, the shill gives you no other explanation because, again, there is none


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Posting a video with no sound doesn't actually prove the existence of silent dynamite.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Toro (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This retarded shit is still going on?
> ...



Anyone who thinks that 9/11 was an inside job is a retard. 

And I got tired of arguing with retards a long time ago.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Toro said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



i asked you the other day and received no reply, what is your explanation for the demolition of wtc7? no need to argue, a quick sentence or two even


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 9, 2017)

Toro said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Scholars, patriots, first responders and family members of those lost on 9/11 are not "retards"

any response to what happened that demolished wtc7 or no comment?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 9, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Shouldn't you be querying the consensus of the engineers who investigated the collapse, instead of cherry-picking the minority opinion of non-experts and begging for answers on a message board?  Or is it that you tried that and found out that they don't agree with your nonsense?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




the experts agree as well

so what's your opinion then?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 10, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


The experts do not agree with your nonsense.

My opinion is that the building collapsed due to damage from debris and from fire. It is also my opinion that the idea it was demolished is utterly absurd and raises impossible questions.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




i don't see how debris would make wtc7 collapse in a free fall the way it did, nor how fire would collapse it left right and middle in the way it did either. this was a controlled demolition and there is no doubt whatsoever. there actually are many experts who see and say the exact same thing, here is a documentary by one who goes into great length and detail about just this topic. It is your view that has no real experts on it's side


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 10, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


It was a combination of both debris damage and uncontrolled fire. No it was not a controlled demolition. Seriously, do something better with your time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


LOLOL

Back to the invisible silent dynamite. _<smh>_


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 10, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




something better than avenging 3,000 American murders and exposing the truth about who orchestrated this to happen? tomorrow is 9-11, i'd suggest to anyone reading this to watch the above video (on 9-11 or any other day), facts are facts and are hard for them to argue with. the documentary is an hour and a half and very well worth your time. let other people know as well


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 
> ...


You should know that Alex Jones has admitted to lying and playing a "character" when he says stupid shit like that.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

whitehall said:


> Today's pop-culture educated public gives the CIA much too much credit. They haven't gotten anything right since WW2 and they were illegally used by JFK to recruit and train a Cuban invasion army and they failed at that. The truth is that the gigantic bloated CIA couldn't organize a trip to the john much less coordinate with crazy jihadists to bring down the WTC.


Ummm, JFK didn't come up with the Bay of Pigs plan.  It was handed to him upon assuming office.  He decided to let it proceed, but only gave it half-hearted support, which is one reason why it failed. 

As for the CIA, we usually hear of its failures, but rarely ever hear of its successes for reasons that should be obvious.

Bay of Pigs Invasion - Cold War - HISTORY.com
_Kennedy had inherited Eisenhower’s CIA campaign to train and equip a guerilla army of Cuban exiles, but he had some doubts about the wisdom of the plan. The last thing he wanted, he said, was “direct, overt” intervention by the American military in Cuba: The Soviets would likely see this as an act of war and might retaliate. However, CIA officers told him they could keep U.S. involvement in the invasion a secret and, if all went according to plan, the campaign would spark an anti-Castro uprising on the island_.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 11, 2017)

Bloodrock44 said:


> OK. I can finally reveal the truth and put this story to rest. Bush and Cheney flew the planes (wearing yarmulkes and Star of David shoulder patches of course) and parachuted just before impact. Rumsfeld planted the explosives that caused the buildings to implode. Karl Rove drove the van with the 5 dancing Israeli's (which was only a diversion.) No plane flew into the Pentagon. Bibi Netanyahu planted that bomb.


That clears it up nicely!


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...




not sure why i want to respond to a shill, either you or any others, just wanted to clear up an earlier issue that you loved to try and fool others with

been a while since watching the above video (9/11 mysteries: demolitions) so watched it again this morning

looks like the ones orchestrating 9/11 didn't muffle the sounds of explosions and didn't point the explosion inward (also it was thermite they used) The explosions were heard, the squibs seen exploding and explosions even rocked cameras and seismology devices. again this is all shown and heard in the mentioned documentary. and yes they talk about wtc7 in addition to the two towers

the explosions were loud, seen and detected


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


LOLOLOLOL

Now you're calling yourself an idiot.

In one post you went from saying they used invisible silent inward explosives -- to saying they didn't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



well sockpuppet shill,if you want him to do something better with his time,he COULD be like you and your fellow agent shill agent sayit and take all the excellent money your handlers pay you guys to come here and troll threads and toot the tales of the government but unlike you,he has a conscience and is not stupid enough as you two are,that money will buy him happiness trolling threads like this tooting the horn for the government.

real experts? you mean those real experts of over a 1000 architects and enginners who who put their careers on the line that fires did not cause the collapse of the towers as well as some demolition experts? THOSE experts? or the ones that are on the governments payroll and work for government agencys such as NIST.great REAL experts there.same as sayit shill,you really enjoy getting shit on your face embarrassing yourself as he has done here the last several years as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




yeah do not reply to these shills like agent faun,agent sayit,and the last agent shill i just got done taking to school.complete waste.thats what they want you to do with them,take their bait so they can waste your time in hope of derailing any truth discussing on this topic. as you can see,not one defender of the 9/11 commission report has watched either of the two videos i posted in the OP that proves beyond a doubt it was a joint CIA/mossad operation so dont ever bother with them.i dont.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




the something better he wants you to do is read a stephen king novel or watch NFL football instead of exposing the murder of 3000 citizens by the CIA and mossad.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




i was saying they could, and they would have been able to, but they didn't, all the better for us to catch them with

and shill, i always corrected you on silent invisible explosives which you never recognize. muffled and directed inward, but that would be less of a trick for you to play on people wouldn't it


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



you mean YOUR nonsense

hey shill,love how in all your ramblings you never mentioned that those GOVERNMENT paid engineers knew they would lose their jobs if they told the truth.

oh and you are for sure looking at the mirror when calling someone a retard same as agent sayit has the last several years he has been hereThat is  because being retarded is ignoring how many people around the country have lost their jobs around the country for speaking out the truth that fires did not cause the collapse of the towers,being retarded is ignoring all the REAL experts,over a thousand architects and engineers what they have said,being retarded is ignoring what demolition experts have said,being retarded is ignoring what he mentioned, ignoring what all the first responders said,being retarded is ignoring what many of the witnesses said of hearing explosions in the basemen 10 seconds before the plane hit it above if there even was a plane.being retarded is ignoring is again,ignoring what witnesses said,many being firefighters and first responders,many of them experienced in the sound of explosives who were insulted by the governments version of events calling the investigation a half baked farce.

sorry little troll but i think all these people i listed have just a little bit more credibility than the  people working for these corrupt government agencys you listed do.



I know this is what you are doing right now as we speak,crying to your handlers for a raise after this ass beating i just gave you.

this is what you look like right now crying to your boss after getting your ass handed to you on a platter be me now. this is what agent sayit looks like in real life ALSO folks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



he can only cry in defeat with shit on his face when like agent sayit always does when you back him up against the wall with wt7 with nowhere to run.

this is him crying in defeat right now to his boss after that ass beating you gave him on bld 7 he cant get around.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



agents faun,sayit,toto,and this new sockpuppet  troll do this everytime you post videos like the excellent one you just posted with pesky facts they cant debunk ore refute that since they know you take them to school that the towers came down by demolition.everytime you post these videos like this excellent one  you asked the troll to watch,they do this- EVERYTIME.

as well as this also





just like clockwork.never fails their dodgeball game they play


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


when shills like him and agents sayit and faun are challenged to watch videos like this excellent one here you posted that refute the governments version of events that fires brought down the towers and give irrefutable facts it was a controlled demolition,they do this in defeat EVERYTIME.



-
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





we now know what agent SAYIT looks like in real life.I found that pic of him by accident


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

In other words in short,they cover their eyes and close their ears and give one liner insults in defeat just as their instructers coach them to do.

i see a new sock puppet paid shill has penetrated this thread to add to my ever growing ignore list matter of fact.the one that i was replying to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



comedy gold. from the NEW paid shill long time sockpuppet poster who has been posting here for YEARS obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This retarded shit is still going on?
> ...



Toto is a long time troll not worth bothering with same as predfan.same as fellow troll predfan,he does this below anytime you challenge him with videos he cant debunk that bld 7 was a controlled demolition same as the towers were.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The idiot debunked himself.

After spending days insisting invisible silent explosives were used, even describing how that was accomplished,* he now says I should forget all about that.

*


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



that's right, it was the debris that collapsed wtc7

anyway, don't debate me, debate the facts put forward in the multitude of documents, documentaries, books and articles. they are experts who have lifetimes in their fields of expertise. hard to debate the facts isn't it?

how about the next thing you explain is about why there was thermite in the dust of the aftermath of the wtc collapse. go on, argue with the experts. there's more where that came from

Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe
Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe

have fun with explaining that one


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You've now told two wildly fantastic and opposing view points. Which one should I believe?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




i'm not the expert, so believe the experts and try arguing with them. i learn from them, they study these things day and night, you don't seem to learn from them


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


"Experts" exist on both sides and they're not here. You and I are.

Now you have two diametrically opposed changes conspiracies -- which one should I believe?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



that is because just like his handler instructs him to do when you take him to school,he does this-


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



you really took him to school major big time now. doesnt he ever get tired of the shit on his face?

shills like him not only cannot explain bld 7 but they also cant cant explain the molten pools of steel that firefighters found which is impossible if it was due to just fires since jet fuel cannot melt steel. not can they explain either how if the towers collapsed just due to the fires,how come an unprecedented thing occured where the rescue workers could not find a doorknob,a telephone,a desk or ANY office thing which you ALWAYS find in a collapse of a building,and how come cars on streets where MELTED which is impossible due to jet fuel or how many levels deep underground,there were major holes in the ground which was unprecented due to just a mere collapse of a building.

jet fuel could not have done that,maybe in a fairy tale story which of course is what the 9/11 coverup commission is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

disinfo paid agents sayit.faun,predfan and others can only sling shit in defeat like the trolls they are that fires cause the towers to collapse.

mere jet fuel fires dont pulverize a skyscraper  to just powder dust as these photos show and make the whole new york skyline look like this below.

















all impossible due to mere jet fuel fires. here is a crying towel for agents sayit,predfan and faun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

so much for the jet theory of the disinfo agent trolls such as faun and sayit that jet fuel caused all three towers to collapse.j any child knows  fuel  cannot cause all these kinds of problems below that people in new york were exposed to after the collapse.





“And where as of today as many as 70,000 of first responders and residents of the area have suffered debilitating diseases associated with exposure to ionizing radiation, including pancreatic cancer, esophagus cancer, leukemia, multiple myeloma and others, highly analogous to the experiences of the residents of Chernobyl when the nuclear disaster occurred,” he stated.

dont these paid shills like faun and sayit EVER get tired of their ass beatings from me? thats why they are paid so well by their handlers  to troll this thread.they would not come back for their ass beatings they suffer from me and others for FREE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

a pic here of a nuke being used in the desert.





once again,pic of twin towers.





Looks identical to  to me. and these paid shills of the government and Israel are so desperate in their ramblings they want to try and convince me this was caused by mere jet fuel fires?

same thing,exploding UPWARDS and out apparently due to jet fuel fires.

comedy gold. only problem with their asinine juvenile rants that it was gasoline fires same as everyone in the world,they have never been able to  explain bld 7.
comedy gold.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



"you mean those real experts of over a 1000 architects and enginners who who put their careers on the line that fires did not cause the collapse of the towers as well as some demolition experts? THOSE experts?

No, genius, I mean all the rest.... as in, nearly all of them.  Do you realize how stupid you sound?  You try to argue to authority, then, at the same time, claim nearly all the experts are wrong and do not know what they are talking about... this is so mind-numbingly stupid, and only someone engaged in a hard backward-think would ever vomit something so stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



hey sockpuppet  shill,the rest of them were not brave enough to put their jobs on the line since they work for the government and will get fired if they come out and speak the truth,another sockpuppet paid shill that has penetrated my thread to put on ignore.

I got PLENTY of posts on here that prove it was controlled demolitions,but shills like you wont read them of course so good bye troll,have fun crying in defeat to your boss how i took you to school here and have fun talking to yourself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

further pesky facts Israel had a huge hand in 9/11 folks.
ignore the shills.

"9-11/Israel did it" - Wikispooks

*2017 - Mankind Must Face September 11 Truth*


By Ted Wilson 
9-11-17



Once we squeeze all we can out of the United States, it can dry up and blow away.'
- Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, Quote Source - Wayne Madsen Click Here


It is difficult for many Americans to break free of the narrative about September 11 told in the initial hours of the atrocity.  That day the US Jewish-dominated media spun a yarn of an evil Muslim, living in a remote cave at Tora Bora, Afghanistan -Asia's poorest country- who masterminded the most complex terror attack of all-time.

Don't mind that no evidence whatsoever was found of a modern airliner at either the Pentagon or Shanksville, Pennsylvania.  Don't mind that mobile calls don't transmit above 1200 feet - and that a modern aircraft is traveling at such a speed it's leaving one cell tower's reception almost as soon as it arrives.  Don't mind that three of the world's safest skyscrapers -all 267 floors- were reduced to dust.  That's thousands of tons of concrete, glass, and  reinforced steel disintegrated to crumbs.  In physics, that just does not happen.

We were all grieved by the television pictures.  Good-hearted Americans were most concerned with the loss of life.  It was difficult to think otherwise.

And yet the greatest hoax perpetrated against modern man was underway.

Sixteen years later, on the anniversary of that terrible day, it is more evident than ever that the crime was planned over many years and executed by a racial group driven to dominate our world.

What follows will convince you of that fact.

Alan Sabrosky is the former head of the United States' Army War College at Carlisle, Pennsylvania.  And he is of Jewish heritage:  
They Did It - Dr. Alan Sabrosky (Jewish) Israel did 9 11
Dr. Alan Sabrosky (Jewish) Israel did 9 11

Christopher Bollyn is an investigative journalist, native of Illinois, and the most thorough truth seeker concerning that terrible day.  He is the target of repeated death threats by Jewish groups, and his talks are sometimes given in seclusion.  Zionists bellow "Anti-Semite" but refuse his offers of open debate.  Should you wish to attend a presentation on his current September - October US tour, please let me know:    
Christopher Bollyn Speaks at Portland Community College
The 9/11 Studies Club hosted guest speaker Christopher Bollyn at Portland Community College where he discussed the predicament Americans face with a two-party system 
Bollyn fields questions at the same talk, given at Portland, Oregon in 2016:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vckW_YKfO2U&t=1764s

Christopher Bollyn's Q&A Session at Portland Community ...
The 9/11 Studies Club hosted guest speaker Christopher Bollyn at Portland Community College where he discussed the predicament Americans face with a two ...
Stephen E. Jones (Phd; Physics, Vanderbilt 1978) is the BYU professor who provided the initial proof that nano-thermite particles were thick amid the remains surrounding the fallen Towers.  Below is his story.  Does this mild and thoughtful man impress you as bigoted?  Yet Jews destroyed his career, threatened his family, and sent him to academic exile: 
MUST SEE Professor Steven Jones on the Controlled Demolition Of WTC Demolition
Dr Steven Jones Deserves a medal for his efforts to bring out the truth. Born: March 25, 1949 (age 63) Education: Cornell University, Brigham Young University ...
Pictured are 11 Jewish supremacists who masterminded, carried out, and covered up the crimes of 9-11-01.

Netanyahu is the world's greatest international terrorist. 

Kissinger, Wolfowitz, Perle, Kagan, Abrams, and Kristol conceived the atrocity over many years and knew of the plan in advance.  Chertoff led the concealment. 

Silverstein is the LaGuardia Airport strip club owner who defrauded insurers for approximately $8 billion as the Towers' new lease holder. 

Hellerstein and Feinberg abused the families of September 11 victims and were central in dismissing all investigation.

These 11 men should be immediately arrested, charged with crimes against humanity, and imprisoned awaiting trial at the International Criminal Court at The Hague in The Netherlands.

After quietly digesting all that is presented here, I hope each of you can contemplate what does your soul tell you?  It's enormous horror, tremendous evil, yet the future of mankind lays in balance. 

Thank you.






Benjamin Netanyahu






Henry Kissinger






Paul Wolfowitz






Richard Perle






Elliot Abrams






William Kristol






Michael Chertoff






Larry Silverstein






Alvin Hellerstein






Kenneth Feinberg


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

here is a patriot who months before 9/11 happened predicted it and who was really behind it all.he paid for it with his life by telling the truth.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


You have exactly zero posts that prove it was demolished, nor do you have a shred of evidence.  Yes, as it turns out, **GASP** the obvious is true: you deviants are wrong, and the consensus of nearly every person who investigated is correct.  No, putting your job on the line doesn't prove you are correct, it only proves you THINK you are correct.  But for purveyors of embarrassing nonsense like you, that's the same thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> a pic here of a nuke being used in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




more evidence mini nukes along with a controlled demolition that shreads to pieces the 9/11 version of the shills that have penetrated my thread.

PressTV-‘Mini nukes were used to blow Twin Towers on 9/11’


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

good explanation why 9/11 was done.well said.

The Meaning of 911 Fifteen Years After


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> a pic here of a nuke being used in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Looks identical to to me."


Ugh.... so painfully stupid.... I'm out, you nutballs deserve each other.  Enjoy being relegated to vomiting in each others faces on anonymous message boards, because that is the pinnacle for you freaks and your freakish ideas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

this here nails it.

The Disturbing Aftermath of 9/11


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2017)

still more pesky facts the paid shills that have trolled my thread here on can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are knowing they have been taken to school by me that Israel did 9/11.

Netanyahu: “Once we squeeze all we can out of the United States, it can dry up and blow away” • r/conspiracy


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still more pesky facts the paid shills that have trolled my thread here on can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are knowing they have been taken to school by me that Israel did 9/11.
> 
> Netanyahu: “Once we squeeze all we can out of the United States, it can dry up and blow away” • r/conspiracy



Seems this serve the Pope or die Spanish Inquisition from LA California like West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK churchstate cops which threatened to kill all the Jews in NYC for their turn of the century second coming back in the mid 1970's certainly stimulates Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioned way beyond therapy autistic responses of which not a fan.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 11, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> still more pesky facts the paid shills that have trolled my thread here on can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are knowing they have been taken to school by me that Israel did 9/11.
> 
> Netanyahu: “Once we squeeze all we can out of the United States, it can dry up and blow away” • r/conspiracy



That must be how ChristHitlers take up a pseudo religious stance as the World Trade Towers was where all the Jews in NYC were for 9/11 in schooling the nation as such. Islamidiotocracy propaganda cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yeah, he sure took me to school by flip-flopping his story.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 12, 2017)

OMG can any of the psycho troofers on this thread write a sentence using punctuation?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



a controlled demolition is a controlled demolition. can you explain why thermite was in the wtc dust?


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Well, no, you said they used explosives and planted them inward to conceal the sight and sound of the explosions.

Now you say there were no explosions.

You're clearly making this shit up as you go along.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




now i say there were no explosions? now you are making up shit. before being corrected i said the sounds were muffled and the explosions inward, then after finding out about what happened after refreshing my knowledge they didn't even Bother to muffle or conceal the explosions, they were seen, heard, and felt by seismology devices, i just figured they would try to conceal what they were doing but they didn't

so how did thermite get in the rubble? thermite will melt steel beams, jet fuel will not


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 12, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> OMG can any of the psycho troofers on this thread write a sentence using punctuation?



It's disgusting enough having to tolerate totally engrossed angry frustrations of super ego homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities whose master plan of having it's national religion KKK churchstate herd all the Jews in NYC into the World Trade Centers for 9/11 in order to have their master race exterminate more expediently than herding Jews into railroad cars for train rides to Holocaust concentration camps; but then again it's not one nation under God with equal justice under law as sentences of being banned from websites can attest to failures of every form of tyranny over the mind of man for so many years.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > OMG can any of the psycho troofers on this thread write a sentence using punctuation?
> ...



so no comment about 9/11?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Here's a book of facts about your precious Jews involvement in 9/11

attached:
9-11 Evil - Israel's Central Role in the September 11 , 2001 Terrorist Attacks - Victor Thorn


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Must be a crying shame after all these years being still perplexed trying to wrap your mind around why all the Jews in NYC weren't herded into the World Trade Center for 9/11 & why those Arab terrorists in Florida that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 for the master plan didn't come to be ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


_*"now i say there were no explosions?"*_

You moron, thermite does not explode. If your claim now is that thermite brought those buildings down, then yes, you are now saying there were no explosions.

See? When you don't know what you're talking about and you just make shit up as you go along, you end up saying stupid shit like you're doing now.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Here's a book of facts about your precious Jews involvement in 9/11
> 
> attached:
> 9-11 Evil - Israel's Central Role in the September 11 , 2001 Terrorist Attacks - Victor Thorn


Oh, no! A Jew hater blames Jews for 9.11. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a book of facts about your precious Jews involvement in 9/11
> ...



Unfortunate yet another Federal Lynching state of hate disciple didn't ascend that stairway to "man is God" standing.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a book of facts about your precious Jews involvement in 9/11
> ...




if you have issue with Anything in that book (9-11 Evil - Israel's Central Role in the September 11 , 2001 Terrorist Attacks - Victor Thorn) something you don't think is factual then please bring it to our attention, anyone else, definitely read it. Facts are facts. they are not my facts, they are The facts. if there's ever a discrepancy between what i say and what the experts say, believe the experts, who by the way are all on our side, it's the frauds that say otherwise


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Something is not a fact merely because you say it is. Need I remind you, you claimed it was a fact that explosives brought building 7 down before changing your mind and saying it was thermite and not explosives?

That author has zero credibility so I have zero interest in wasting my time searching for facts in yet another one of his pieces of garbage.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



facts are and can be proven, otherwise they are lies, you can prove what is in this book. your loss if you don't want to read that very well studied and put together book, you should read it for the sole purpose of trying to debunk it here. until you prove it otherwise it is truth, what can be accounted for and is what will be known. unless you can prove otherwise it is a collection of facts, can you discredit anything in the book? if not then you have no authority to say it is not true


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I'm here to debate people, not books. Books can't post. If you think there are facts to be found in that book, then post them. Otherwise, as stated, I'm not reading a book by a thoroughly discredited author.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




yeah alright, been a while since i've read that book, about time for a brush up. i encourage everyone else to read it as well and then we'll come back to discuss the facts (they are facts because they can be proven) we've covered the truth that they were controlled demolitions, now lets talk about who orchestrated the whole event, Larry Silverstein included. or did a Muslim fall from one of the planes and land on wtc7 causing it to collapse? The two towers were attacked yes, but they were allowed to do it even though they would have been able to stop them because of advance knowledge (wtc7 proves this) or was that from the debris?


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


LOLOL

It's adorable how you keep insisting it was a controlled demolition when you can't even decide if explosives were used or not.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




i trust experts. i wasn't at ground zero, and i don't think you were either, so like anyone, we have to rely on others who were and those who know about these things. it's been a while since getting into 9/11 truth so am rusty. as said before, when it comes to 9/11, don't rely on me about specifics, trust our experts, they are trying to help the cause by teaching us from their years of study and massive knowledge base. i, everyone, learn from others. so learn as much as you can about 9/11 facts, which are far from the government's official story


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Ah, yes... experts.

Lemme guess ... you *ignore* all the experts who state it was not a controlled demolition?

Amirite?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




what did you think collapsed wt7 again? you'd have to be blind to not see that wtc7 was a controlled demolition


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



you nailed it.
thats all that needs to be said right there that it was a mossad operation.

dont forget to mention as well watch the 3 hour long  video i kindly provided in the OP as well.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


In other words, yes, I'm right.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 12, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



If someone wants to buy the book & send it to me I'd read it to be amused as it would probably be about the same premise as Nazi Germany's 1930's Kristallnacht choreography; a staged onward Christian Soldiers dance, only this time with Islam flying carpets.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




i posted the book earlier in the thread, do read it like you say you want to and report back here anything that's not factual


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 12, 2017)

As said i posted the book 9-11 evil by Victor Thorn earlier but here it is in an online version as well. i've been re-reading it and he even mentions shills like the ones here, but also of course matters of much greater importance. there is a bit of editorializing but Victor knows what he is talking about, this book has irrefutable proof of Israeli involvement (it was pretty much all by them) and i fully recommend that you give this a read

Thorn - 9-11 Evil - Israel's Central Role in the September 11, 2001 Terrorist Attacks (2006) | September 11 Attacks | Mossad


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> As said i posted the book 9-11 evil by Victor Thorn earlier but here it is in an online version as well. i've been re-reading it and he even mentions shills like the ones here, but also of course matters of much greater importance. there is a bit of editorializing but Victor knows what he is talking about, this book has irrefutable proof of Israeli involvement (it was pretty much all by them) and i fully recommend that you give this a read
> 
> Thorn - 9-11 Evil - Israel's Central Role in the September 11, 2001 Terrorist Attacks (2006) | September 11 Attacks | Mossad



shills like Faun ,predfan,issac newton and wrongwinger will NEVER read a book of pesky little facts that Israel did 9/11 same as how they will never watch my video in the OP here.

Muslins are not the real enemy of the world,THIS A-hole monster is.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 12, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



It's probably as factual as Islam's immaculate conception of that fabricated misnomer Jesus Christ & no doubt floats on air as Islam's Ali BaBa flying carpet air force of forty thieves hidden away & brought out after all these years which also had that invisible & silent dynamite/thermite to pull it all off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 13, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



if you seriously believe that FIRES brought down the towers,then you have done no research into this case other than listen to what our corrupt government and media have told you.

the media is nothing but a TOOL for the government,they dont do any investigating,if you dont realise that,then I dont know what to tell you other than stop listening to what the CIA controlled media tells you.

if you dont think the CIA controls the media,then you really dont know your history at all one bit because back in the 70's congress did an investigation into the activities of the CIA and they discovered documents that the CIA has plants in all forms of government and media. 

The CIA was the one who came up with the term conspiracy theory way back in the 60's for people who did not accept the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin and spoke out the obvious truth that there were multiple shooters in the JFK assassination. You dont seriously believe in that other fairy tale of the governments the warren commission report that oswald was the lone assassin do you?

If you seriously do,what deserted island you been living on the last several decades?


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 13, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Since watched what appeared at the time to be a movie trailer like Independence Day which was live broadcast 9/11 on the Today Show so don't have any need to research what a big airliner would do to any building at any velocity. As for the Warren Commission lack of Catholic Church Fourth Reich crusade, it's a Christian Nation. As for this vehemently absurd reincarnation of Gobbel's Propaganda Ministry for a mass neuroses of fascism directed at American & Israel Jews for a strategic Goring & Himmler mass psychoses of fascism result from some 9/11 book in order to put swastika sharia on top of the US Capitol; guess you've got plenty of jihad support as there's no shortage of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super egos.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 13, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


_"The Jooos!  The Jooos!_"


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 13, 2017)

Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 13, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line



Might as well be reading Mein Kampf for an edJEWcation.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 13, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line


_"The Jooos! The Jooos!_"


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

yes, 


Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line
> ...



yes, the Jews


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line
> ...



Hadn't been referred to as a ginger since getting banned from fishing websites that were so wrapped up in their Fourth Reich Crusade, but then again if they want to cross the street to put one out of their misery & inflict damage like Hurricane Irma playing "man is God" as if it will accomplish what Holocaust Concentration camps did, have at it for your Islamic brotherhood of ChristHitlers racking up more 9/11 damages.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Are you in Florida where the heat and humidity are frying your brain, sir?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> yes,
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I consider all antisemitics to be brainless, spineless weaklings who need to hate a very small minority to give their pathetic lives meaning.   They are one of the best examples to support both abortion and elective sterilization in the United States.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > yes,
> ...




Anti-Zionists With spines. Throughout all of history Jews have been expelled and persecuted for their constant workings against their hosts

Wolzek's Terror Timeline: History of the Jewish War Against the World

here's part I of V, the other sections are at the top of the page

Wolzek's Terror Timeline: History of the Jewish War Against the World


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Since they are such a small group, I'm surprised no one was able to eliminate them.  Sure, your heroes in the Third Reich tried, but even they fucked it up.  Why?


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 
> ...



You truly are a loser of epic proportions. Please kill yourself. You won't be missed


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



In the winter just shovel heat & humidity out of the driveway much to the chagrin of northerners, as for the Federal Lynching state of hate which brought 9/11 to the US & tries frying brains goosestepping in Rehnquist's one nation under God with equal justice under law Reichquest brainwashing crusades for Fourth Reich complete totalitarian sociopsychopathological human farming methods; it's still blowin' in some Holy Ghosts of ChristHitlers wind......


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...





They survived because they tricked others into fighting for them, it's always tricks by them. USA had a 'momentary lapse of reason'

so do you deny any of the Wolzek's timeline? or is it all factual? (it is)


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Yeah, that must be it.   LOL


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




you didn't answer the question
do you deny any of the Wolzek's timeline?


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



The Islam immaculate conception of the fabricated misnomer Christ is now born 4 BC ? Wolzek's Kristallnacht has no historical explanation of drug trafficking Christian Nazis stealing Germany's equivalent of a constitution & articles of government from synagogues & temples blaming Jews as these ChristHitlers always seem to have an avoidance -acceptance behavioral disorder of facts they'd prefer not to prove their super egos are worthless, driven by stimuli always creating the same homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam response.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...



Nice rebuttal to the dozens of dozens of overwhelming facts presented in that video,I guess you showed me.


i really struck a nerve there,The truth hurts I see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...



Hey fellow Truth seekers here like me,dont you just  LOVE how this troll debates with one liners when he cant refute pesky facts?

I sure am glad as hell he is not MY lawyer,he would lose EVERY case for me in court the way he debates when he is cornered with pesky facts he cant get around and wont answer.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Well now they have Israel -- they are the host.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




at the expense of Palestine. Every day new atrocities against the native inhabitants. Palestine is the (not wanting to be) host thanks to the 1917 Balfour Declaration

still no comment on the timeline, like i said the Jews have been expelled and persecuted from every place they've ever been because of what they've been doing to the places they've been


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Your timeline is as selective in facts as those who hate America and only show US government massacres against native Americans, but not the reverse or how native Americans lived before the arrival of the Euros.  Because it is selective, it's dishonest, which makes them fucking scumbag liars so, yes, I deny the honesty and truthfulness of the timeline.  Now answer my question.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Do you support Palestinian terrorists?  Are you a Jihadist?  Are you American?  An American Christian or a Muslim?


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Palestinians choose not to cooperate with Israel. That's on them.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




no i am not a Jihadist, nor do i support terrorism. i support Palestinian men women and children who are victims of Israeli occupation. i've been keeping track of Israeli atrocities  for about ten years now, here's what Israel has done in that time

http://alphabetaunlimited.net/news.txt

that's just ten years and that's just against Palestinians not counting the rest of the world


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




chose not to cooperate with Israel? do you want a group of people setting up tent in your living room?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




Scumbag liars? Selective? it is Jewish history, not Inuit or Mexican history, Jewish history, not lies either, Facts. You just don't want people to know about Jewish history. You say it's like the history of America and the Natives? well at least people know that history, Jews (try to) keep theirs quiet


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


It's not the Palestinians "living room."


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 14, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




it was until 1948, then Jews came in and massacred the Palestinian inhabitants


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Nope, it wasn't "Palestine" in 1948. The region was conquered in WWII and a small piece of it was carved out to be Israel. The ones killed were the ones who refused to cooperate with Israel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



you took these paid shills to school here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Alpha took the Israel apologists to school here.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Here's the ride to your school...


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Wonder if in Rhode Island they teach the history of Christianity where Catholics deem Christ existed before God on the bus ride too as Palestinians proclaim Palestine existed before God also ?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Translation: _I support terrorists_.   _See?-http://alphabetaunlimited.net/_

So you aren't American?  Interesting.  What nation do you represent?

Yes, you're obviously supporting terrorists.  If you were in the US, you'd, no doubt, be under investigation/watch, for terrorist connections.

Pardon me while I tag Homeland Security:  #Jihad, #terrorism, #DeathtoAmerica.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Just re-read 9-11 Evil by Victor Thorn and let me tell you (before you read it yourself) that this book, book mind you, is front to back Facts about Israel's involvement in (planning and execution of) 9-11. While the documentary 9/11 mysteries demolitions covers the how, this book covers the who. very much recommended and then after you're up on it all let others know as well, when the truth is revealed to the masses there will be very little sympathy for them down the line
> ...



so in short,translation of this post is you are afraid of the truth that Israel along with the CIA did 9/11 so you do this below when challenged to read the book by Victor Thron Alpha referred you to because you do not want to know the truth.gotcha.

I see when someone puts a book in front of your face that does not go along with your warped views,you do this-


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Alpha is protected because he's operating from a pro-Jihadist country.  You are not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



This was a pic I took of agent faun not too long ago when he was crying to his handlers for a pay raise after this ass beating he suffered from you for this excellent post of yours.He was ALSO doing this when he got his ass handed to him on platter by me that bld 7 was a controlled demolition.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Insanity is your best defense when DHS comes a'knockin' on your door for supporting terrorism against the United States of America.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> ...



agent Ghook is doing this now below because I took him to school with my video in the OP that Israel did 9/11. he hates to admit defeat and is a crybaby loser knowing he cant counter the facts in that video so he is doing this now since the truth hurts so much and he is sore loser in defeat.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You really have no idea how crazy you look, do ya?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 14, 2017)

oh and as we both know crybaby agent faun,your boss instructs you to do this as well everyday when they show videos and links you cant refute on bld 7 being brought down by explosives,you do this AFTER you finish crying to him






hands crying towel to agent faun.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and as we both know crybaby agent faun,your boss instructs you to do this as well everyday when they show videos and links you cant refute on bld 7 being brought down by explosives,you do this AFTER you finish crying to him


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and as we both know crybaby agent faun,your boss instructs you to do this as well everyday when they show videos and links you cant refute on bld 7 being brought down by explosives,you do this AFTER you finish crying to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you under 25?   Just curious.


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Are you under 5?   Just curious.


Corrected that for ya. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Why in any common sense acceptance of pseudo science would anyone bother to read some Islam-Christian propaganda book when Christianity had been bragging about it's second coming for nearly all of 50 years before 9/11 as if it was going to be the greatest thing in the universe having liberty & justice for all Christians that would ever happen in their lives for this Christian Nation in conspiring for that more perfect union with Islam; just not for the US.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 14, 2017)

/subscribe

Let the Nazis run wild!


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 14, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> /subscribe
> 
> Let the Nazis run wild!




With that Islam Christ existed before God & those Nazi drugs were in all the Kristallnacht synagogoues & temples before Jews were afforded German laws protections; now the Palestinians claim they existed in Palestine before Judea following in tradition of Islamo-Nazis running wild as West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK churchstate cops national religion from the 1950's.......


----------



## Dale Smith (Sep 14, 2017)

Saudi intel, the Mossad, MI5, MI6 and rogue elements within the CIA was complicit in the attack/false flag event that was 9/11/01 and it covered up a litany of financial crimes by the elites while accomplishing other long term goals........it's a fact. I welcome honest debate and discussion on this. I was once a LONG time denier of this false flag attack but my eyes are wide open now......


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 15, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Faun "The ones killed were the ones who refused to cooperate with Israel"

Deir Yassin Massacre – April 9, 1948
Deir Yassin Massacre –  April 9, 1948


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


^^^ an example of what happens when people resisted the formation of Israel. That would not have happened had they been cooperative.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 15, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Looks more like a matter of fact where different divisions of a Fourth Reich have exposed those of Islam, Christian Nation, Palestinians & Nazis in business as usual with this Patriot Act of scapegoating playing "man is God" from the cognitive dissonant which refuse to acknowledge Israel.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 15, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




they were not forced to move, they were massacred for holding on to their homeland


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


That was not their land. It was land acquired in conquest.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 15, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




don't say by the bible

anyway, does that give the Jews approval for what they did/are doing? (no it doesn't)


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I said nothing about the Bible. I'm talking about WWI. That region was a territory acquired by Great Britain, wrestled from the Ottoman Empire. It was theirs to do with as they chose. They chose to put the U.N. in charge of carving it up between the Jews and the Arabs. The U.N. formalized the Jewish state and Israel immediately declared its independence. The arabs naturally opposed this and have tried, unsuccessfully, to eradicate Israel -- with each attempt resulting in more and more land acquired by Israel, the victor.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 15, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ah yes, ww1, where supposedly 6 million Jews were also slaughtered but no one ever hears about that because it would be too much of a coincidence. but yes, ww1, where Britain drafted the Balfour declaration, which is where Britain was losing the war, and the Jews promised that if they could get America to help in ww1 then Britain would give them Israel in Palestine. So the Jews got America into ww1 and the pact was sealed


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 15, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



140 Occurrences Of The Word Holocaust & The Number 6,000,000 Before The Nuremberg Trials Began
Six Million - 140 Occurrences Of The Word Holocaust And The Number 6,000,000 Before The Nuremberg Trials Began


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 15, 2017)

[/QUOTE
don't say by the bible

anyway, does that give the Jews approval for what they did/are doing? (no it doesn't)[/QUOTE]

Why would the Jews do anything as Palestinians, Christians, Islam, Nazis, Muslims & this Christian Nation doing a Patriot Act have been doing so well implicating themselves as the master race with such a master plan of 9/11; which isn't funny in approval of homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality displays so far cross conditioned way beyond therapy their super egos don't even realize it......[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Can't you control your urges, can ya? Earlier, I said nothing about the Bible; and now, I said nothing about 6 million Jews. You keep thinking I'm saying things I'm not even talking about.

Again, to recap ... that region was conquered territory in control of the British following WWI. After WWII, they turned the matter over to the U.N. to carve out Israel.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
I got as far as the first article in your link...






^^^ that's a fake news article.

The New York Times makes their old articles accessible online and ^^^ that one ^^^ doesn't exist.

Free to Read Articles from 1920 - Site Map 			 - The New York Times


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Again, to recap ... ww1, where Britain drafted the Balfour declaration, which is where Britain was losing the war, and the Jews promised that if they could get America to help in ww1 then Britain would give them Israel in Palestine. So the Jews got America into ww1 and the pact was sealed


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




NYT is a Zionist paper and am sure when they realized it was written by them they removed it from the online database. Either way you stopped at the first article? (NYT) there are many other writings from the NYT there as well, in addition to countless other sources


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


 LOL

Your delusions are noted, laughed at, and discarded.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




Ah, here we go, if you'll read the photo you posted you'll notice it is not an NYT article, which was archived, it was an advertisement to get funds. in addition to that there are at least 200 other 6,000,000 mentions there. are you saying that each of those mentions is a fabrication thought up to somehow implicate the Jews in the future?


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


So what if that's even true? The land was under control of the UK. They turned it over to the U.N. to carve out Israel.

To the victors go the spoils.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 LOLOL

*It's from your link.* 

... and it says: "*New York Times, May 1, 1920, p. 8 - Click Image to see whole document *"


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

i don't 


Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




yes it's from my link, and i support it's validity, so i don't see what you're trying to say. it's not an article but an advertisement by Jews in the NYT asking for money to save 6,000,000 Jews, in 1920


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> i don't
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...


 I see no evindence it's valid, but regardless, the region was under British control. It was theirs to do with as they pleased. They pleased to carve out a portion for Israel.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > i don't
> ...




regardless? Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 through lies regardless?

so America is okay with how they got the land? no, and now they are making reparations. Israel is not, they are trying to take more and more land that is not theirs, let's say Israel was given to them, since that time they have taken swathes of Palestinian territory which was not given to them by the British. if they were given Israel in 1948 then that would be their territory, but they continue to expand into a lands that are not theirs


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...




the ramblings of the lunatic are even more crazy than the ramblings from disifo agents that have penetrated my thread such as agents sayit,faun,ghook,rightwinger  and others.


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


The land Israel acquired since 1948 was taken as the spoils of wars. Some of it, they gave back in exchange for peace, such as the Sinai. The Palestinians want no such arrangement.

Like I said, all they had to do was cooperate with Israel. Egypt chose to do that and they got land and relative peace (with Israel) since. It's a shame the Palestinians refuse to do that.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Israel is taking more than they were "given" and continue to do so


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Again .... the land Israel acquired since 1948 was taken as the spoils of wars.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 16, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




so you'd give up your house willingly as spoils of war right? or would you resist the ones trying to take it from you?

even the United Nations says Israeli settlements are against international law


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 16, 2017)

I see when someone puts a book in front of your face that does not go along with your warped views,you do this-





[/QUOTE]

Why in any common sense acceptance of pseudo science would anyone bother to read some Islam-Christian propaganda book when Christianity had been bragging about it's second coming for nearly all of 50 years before 9/11 as if it was going to be the greatest thing in the universe having liberty & justice for all Christians that would ever happen in their lives for this Christian Nation in conspiring for that more perfect union with Islam; just not for the US.[/QUOTE]


the ramblings of the lunatic are even more crazy than the ramblings from disifo agents that have penetrated my thread such[/QUOTE]


LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Not a disifo agent from anywhere, but when your thread is presented facts which don't fall into your mass hysteria rant which seems far more absurd & ridiculous than the Federal Lynching state of hate KKK churchstate cops fabricated misnomer of an immaculate drug conception at the FBI to lynch one for 9/11. These Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super egos still convicting themselves with that all too well known avoidance-acceptance cognitive disorder while walking on water.  Who'd of guessed Palestinians wanted Israel that bad they were in business for the 9/11 second coming to ramble on......


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 16, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


"Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 "

wow, this place is host to soooo much crazy.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 16, 2017)

regardless? Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 through lies regardless?
[/QUOTE]
"Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 "





> wow, this place is host to soooo much crazy.



Deja vu in yet another KKK churchstate cops "man is God" mentality game where if one is supposed to know what the National Religion is planning for it's second coming as if having ESP, trying to understand foreigners interrupting lunch with jihad rants as if watching a foreign film festival live after losing some 24 old testaments to thieving US Constitution arsonists hindering translation of another language where the "serve the Pope or die " churchstate expects one to tell them what they already know, but decide as amazingly tricked into world wars with virtually no evidence outside of immaculate conceptions protecting lynching enforcement has to be a money making business regardless of soooo much crazy.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




it is documented that in 1917 the Balfour declaration was passed, this stipulated that if Jews could get America involved in ww1 then Britain would give Jews a place in Palestine, so they did trick America and they went to war. For both ww1 and ww2 it was save 6,000,000 Jews save 6,000,000 Jews, which was a complete fabrication, thus lies to get the "allies" into these wars. That is why the 6,000,000 number matters. this also matters because 9/11 is the way for Israel to get America to swat their enemies in the Middle East. After 9/11 there were anthrax letters sent to members of congress as a threat that they go along with the start of ww3. The sender of these anthrax letters was Dr. Phillip Zack (Jewish) and the letters, right after 9/11, said "This is Next, Take Penicillin Now, Death to America, Death to Israel, Allah is Great" Sent by a Jew, to congress, pretending to be a Muslim, to get ww3 started

if you're looking for a detailed explanation of Jews starting the world wars please read/listen to the following

Benjamin Freedman Speech 1961 A Jewish Defector Warns America
Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks
Benjamin Freedman - Willard Hotel Speech 1961 from original LPs : Benjamin Freedman : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2017)

[QUOTE="AlphaBetaUnlimited, post: 18161073


regardless? Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 through lies regardless?

so America is okay with how they got the land? no, and now they are making reparations. Israel is not, they are trying to take more and more land that is not theirs, let's say Israel was given to them, since that time they have taken swathes of Palestinian territory which was not given to them by the British. if they were given Israel in 1948 then that would be their territory, but they continue to expand into a lands that are not theirs[/QUOTE]
"Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 "

wow, this place is host to soooo much crazy.[/QUOTE]

it is documented that in 1917 the Balfour declaration was passed, this stipulated that if Jews could get America involved in ww1 then Britain would give Jews a place in Palestine, so they did trick America and they went to war. For both ww1 and ww2 it was save 6,000,000 Jews save 6,000,000 Jews, which was a complete fabrication, thus lies to get the "allies" into these wars. That is why the 6,000,000 number matters. this also matters because 9/11 is the way for Israel to get America to swat their enemies in the Middle East. After 9/11 there were anthrax letters sent to members of congress as a threat that they go along with the start of ww3. The sender of these anthrax letters was Dr. Phillip Zack (Jewish) and the letters, right after 9/11, said "This is Next, Take Penicillin Now, Death to America, Death to Israel, Allah is Great" Sent by a Jew, to congress, pretending to be a Muslim, to get ww3 started

if you're looking for a detailed explanation of Jews starting the world wars please read/listen to the following

View attachment 149633[/QUOTE]

Overwhelmed as is it now a national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities ramming it down their churchstate slaves throats from the second coming ?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> [QUOTE="AlphaBetaUnlimited, post: 18161073
> 
> 
> regardless? Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 through lies regardless?
> ...


"Jews tricked the whole world into ww1 and ww2 "

wow, this place is host to soooo much crazy.[/QUOTE]

it is documented that in 1917 the Balfour declaration was passed, this stipulated that if Jews could get America involved in ww1 then Britain would give Jews a place in Palestine, so they did trick America and they went to war. For both ww1 and ww2 it was save 6,000,000 Jews save 6,000,000 Jews, which was a complete fabrication, thus lies to get the "allies" into these wars. That is why the 6,000,000 number matters. this also matters because 9/11 is the way for Israel to get America to swat their enemies in the Middle East. After 9/11 there were anthrax letters sent to members of congress as a threat that they go along with the start of ww3. The sender of these anthrax letters was Dr. Phillip Zack (Jewish) and the letters, right after 9/11, said "This is Next, Take Penicillin Now, Death to America, Death to Israel, Allah is Great" Sent by a Jew, to congress, pretending to be a Muslim, to get ww3 started

if you're looking for a detailed explanation of Jews starting the world wars please read/listen to the following

View attachment 149633[/QUOTE]

Overwhelmed as is it now a national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities ramming it down their churchstate slaves throats from the second coming ?[/QUOTE]


you've been reading the Talmud too much

attached: The Truth About the Talmud


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

an online version

The Truth About The Talmud


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> View attachment 149633



Overwhelmed as is it now a national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities ramming it down their churchstate slaves throats from the second coming ?[/QUOTE]

you've been reading the Talmud too much

attached: The Truth About the Talmud[/QUOTE]

Haven't read the Talmud in years due to far too many thieving US Constitution arsonists either gassing the lungs tampering with a space heater & vehicle exhaust systems or baptizing eyes by urination as if they are comical KKK Star Bellied Sneeches .


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I'm not saying they can't fight. I am saying all they've gotten for fighting is less land and more dead Arabs.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


The Balfour Declaration came 7 months after the U.S. formally entered the war.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 149633
> ...



you've been reading the Talmud too much

attached: The Truth About the Talmud[/QUOTE]

Haven't read the Talmud in years due to far too many thieving US Constitution arsonists either gassing the lungs tampering with a space heater & vehicle exhaust systems or baptizing eyes by urination as if they are comical KKK Star Bellied Sneeches .[/QUOTE]


arsonists tampering with space heaters? your threats are showing.

we can't be scared by them, and if you are a bit you still need to stand up for others. all we can do is what's good and what's needed to protect the ones we care about from Zionist harm


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




yes, less land against international law. the land for a Palestinian State is on 67 borders. you like the UN when they are carving up land for Israel so you must also adhere to them when they say it is unlawful to transfer in your own peoples to an occupied land


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


I personally have no problem returning to the '67 borders *IF* the Palestinians are willing to a) drop their commitment to destroy Israel; and b) negotiate a deal committed towards peace between the two sides.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



The Balfour Declaration was planned much in advance of it's actual signing

The Balfour Declaration: The Origins of the Arab-Israeli Conflict | Middle East Policy Council


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Netanyahu and the settlers of Israel don't share your viewpoint


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Nothing in there echoes your bullshit that the Balfour Declaration was quid pro quo to get the U.S. into the war and it even states...

_The British government issued the Balfour Declaration on November 2, 1917, but until six months before that date and even up to the very day of its announcement, its existence was uncertain._​
... the U.S. had already formally entered the war by then.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


They don't share my viewpoint because Palestinians are refusing to negotiate for peace. And such negotiations begin with the Palestinians' commitment to destroy Israel. A charter the Palestinians are refusing to even reconsider.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




the Palestinians want peace, and want the 67 borders, Israel just keeps expanding settlements beyond that against international law, the Palestinians in turn have to protect their homeland


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Issued the Balfour Declaration on November 2nd. not thought it up then, or offered it then. at best even in what part you post (as if no one had thought of it before then) they give it six months before that. leaving one month discrepancy. i'm sure they worked it out a bit before that. A place in the middle east has always been their goal, this was their chance to get it


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Speaking of Israel trying to get others to do their war bidding's

Israeli media begs US to prepare for a war with Syria, Russia, Iran
Israeli media begs US to prepare for a war with Syria, Russia, Iran


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Again.... Your own link said nothing about quid pro quo.


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Speaking of Israel trying to get others to do their war bidding's
> 
> Israeli media begs US to prepare for a war with Syria, Russia, Iran
> Israeli media begs US to prepare for a war with Syria, Russia, Iran


Try reading the actual article. First and foremost, it's an opinion piece, and secondly, it points out how Israel will act to take out nuclear facilities in Syria should Iran try to build them there. It's not trying to get the U.S. to fight their battle, it's the opinion of the author that America should be prepared of the fallout should Israel kill Russian soldiers, who are manning antimissile defenses in Syria; since such an event would lead to an unpredictable response from Russia, which in turn, could lead to an unpredictable response from the U.S.

Why Israel needs to prepare America for the upcoming conflict in Syria


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





i just re-read Benjamin Freedman's 1961 speech transcript for just this info (definitely read the whole speech though, search or look in an earlier part of this thread where i posted the links). Freedman is an insider "former" Jew who is on Our side. Giving Jews land in Palestine was worked out in October 1916 and was only finalized and put in writing later on in 1917. So yes the Jews got America into ww1, there is so much good information in this speech of his, do read or listen


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Great, now you're reaching for different resources after your last one failed to corroborate your bullshit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even worse, you're paraphrasing based on your admittedly biased recollection. _<smh>_

Meanwhile, your last link said nothing about quid pro quo and the time frame came after the U.S. formally entered the war.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




As i've said before, if there's any discrepancy between what i say and what our experts say go with the expert. i do what i can but am fallible

A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman Speaks on Zionism
Israel | A Jewish Defector Warns America: Benjamin Freedman speaks
Benjamin Freedman - Willard Hotel Speech 1961 from original LPs : Benjamin Freedman : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...


Freedman's positions are well documented. They are his opinions and they don't align with history. There is no historical documentation linking the Balfour Declaration to the U.S. entry into the war. There was no benefit to the U.S. for Jews to gain control of that region. In fact, it was Britain, and not the U.S., who wanted it so they could control the Suez Canal. And lastly, Jews did not have the ability to get the U.S. into the war.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2017)

[QUOTE="AlphaBetaUnlimited, post: 18162506, member: 66088
.[/QUOTE]

arsonists tampering with space heaters? your threats are showing.

we can't be scared by them, and if you are a bit you still need to stand up for others. all we can do is what's good and what's needed to protect the ones we care about from Zionist harm[/QUOTE]


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> [QUOTE="AlphaBetaUnlimited, post: 18162506, member: 66088
> .



arsonists tampering with space heaters? your threats are showing.

we can't be scared by them, and if you are a bit you still need to stand up for others. all we can do is what's good and what's needed to protect the ones we care about from Zionist harm[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

What happened back in 1973 at swastika duh Jew university AKA West Nazi Germany Virginia is little more than the churchstate having a joke as were multiple exhaust leaks in a VW afterwards in just having to check medical records than any threats whatsoever; but that's how these suicidal Islam Christianananlity pedophile mentalities prey showing as a manner in prayer......


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 17, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





"Jews did not have the ability to get the U.S. into the war"

Jews had (and still have) the US media, money, government


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




We're talking 1917, not 2017.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> "Jews did not have the ability to get the U.S. into the war"
> 
> Jews had (and still have) the US media, money, government



If this were true there wouldn't be any repeat of the-mossad-and-cia-did-9-11-overwhelming-facts-prove-it like Rehnquist repeatedly stating it's one nation under God with equal justice under law after absentee voting ballots were stolen, the first during a concussion from flag football refereeing & a second about a year later from thieving US Constitution arsonists extinguishing a space heater flame; hoping the incidents wouldn't be remembered while all along the churchstate KKK make lost voting ballots a continuous joke tampering with vehicle exhaust over a couple years as if it's Americas Christian Nation version of the Holocaust.


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




yes they had the media back then as well, and the federal reserve was formed in 1913 however they had other money back then too, the government not as much as now but still there


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 18, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > "Jews did not have the ability to get the U.S. into the war"
> ...


Please try punctuation. I feel like I'm diving into a cesspit trying to fathom that paragraph.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 18, 2017)

Linkiloo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



Since Palestinian supporters have taken advantage & chosen to alter world history while SCOTUS morphed into a supreme swastika up Uranus court disowning America & the USA; trying to verbalize above this cesspool of mass jihad brings another English lesson expressing what's not taught in public education......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 18, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...



I wonder if he is even aware that they control hollywood as well.

If not,here dude,you do watch movies once in a while right? if you watch movies,then you have time to watch these very short informative videos you can learn from.even some of hollywoods actors expose them here. They control hollywood same as they control the major mainstream media networks.

Do Jews Control the Media? -- The LA Times Says Yes!

the best kind of media to listen to is alternative news such as AMERICAN FREE PRESS.that is a very great media source to listen to. they are independent from the government and not funded by them so they are not biased as all the mainstream media is in their reporting.

as i mentioned before,the mainstream media is nothing but a tool for the government,they dont do any investigating like american free press and independent reseachers independent of government funding do.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Personally haven't been out to the movies in years & since Blockbuster went belly up doubt rented more than a couple Red Box movies over 5 years ago. Every once in a while there may be a movie on TV to fall asleep to; but other than an anti semitic McCarthyism communism conspiracy can't see much reason to view American Free Press as it's probably no where near the level of any of the 1970's FREE PRESS reporting. American Free Press probably entrenched in the pyramid scheme of Arab oil which has lynching enforcement to ensure Islam dictates what & how Christiananity rules on oil consumption & use.


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Again, idiot, we're talking about 1917. Tell me again how Jews ran Hollywood in 1917?


----------



## AlphaBetaUnlimited (Sep 18, 2017)

Faun said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > AlphaBetaUnlimited said:
> ...




trying to help versus trying to fool, i know where i'd be listening

Jews in 1917 were in control of print media, hollywood was next and they were right away ready to use that medium to their advantage against the viewers


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 18, 2017)

AlphaBetaUnlimited said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



While the talkies were just around the cutting room floor ?  Film History of the 1920s


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 20, 2017)

Must be a credibility glitch in these 9/11 facts as in 1917 movie industry talking films, but then again as US Fascist Masochists come up with an immaculate conception of a churchstate jihad fabricated misnomer; where not being in the same space time when KKK churchstate cops unleash lynching enforcement certainly exposes Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego fallacies & shortcomings.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2017)

as always i see a all the trolls who insist bin laden and 19 al-queda were behind the attacks are all cowardly making their own little threads and wont come on HERE on MY thread  and try and refute the pesky facts in my two videos in my op here knowing they cant stand toe to toe with me.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 22, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always i see a all the trolls who insist bin laden and 19 al-queda were behind the attacks are all cowardly making their own little threads and wont come on HERE on MY thread  and try and refute the pesky facts in my two videos in my op here knowing they cant stand toe to toe with me.



Don't doubt Al Queda was in business for the attacks, but as for being a legend in your own minds immaculate conception of Mossad & the CIA totally misses out on those no longer not so secret airplane flying lessons training sessions in Florida while one of the burning Bush's was rewriting the old testament. Must be a bridge that can't be trolled under without looking like there were talking movies prior to 1917.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> as always i see a all the trolls who insist bin laden and 19 al-queda were behind the attacks are all cowardly making their own little threads and wont come on HERE on MY thread  and try and refute the pesky facts in my two videos in my op here knowing they cant stand toe to toe with me.



2 waste of time videos which seem to be more in a super ego churchstate KKK genre of clues clucks the clans mind games, where if Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount didn't raise a red flag before 9/11; immaculate drug conceptions of KKK churchstate cops in order to protect & serve them to refute some pesky report of their annoyances due to churchstate drug business where if what Arab jihadists interrupting a lunch at a restaurant were up to was just another Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality game in survival of the fittest fascists goosestepping toes into their mouths practicing lynching enforcement......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 23, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > as always i see a all the trolls who insist bin laden and 19 al-queda were behind the attacks are all cowardly making their own little threads and wont come on HERE on MY thread  and try and refute the pesky facts in my two videos in my op here knowing they cant stand toe to toe with me.
> ...



seeing that you ever to contribute to this thread is babble and wotn look at anything that does not go along with your warped views,i really have something to worry about hearing YOU say they are waste of time videos


you have proven on this whole thread this is what you always do when challenged to refute the offiical story-


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 23, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



No problem to refute & challenge some "official story" for slaughter by scapegoating as there's no difference from drug trafficking KKK churchstate lynching enforcement reaping rewards for 9/11 in silencing any facts which tend to have them convict themselves wholeheartedly being so super egotistical Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality cross conditioned in uttering little more than rhetorical balderdash.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 24, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



If your mossad/cia diatribe tautology could be deemed medically autistic it wouldn't be so Star Bellied Sneeches comical & laughable, but trying to brainwash people with some videos is about as useless as KKK churchstate cops with an immaculate conception that one threatened to kill a member of congress to their face just walking by on the outside of a building while they were all inside out of earshot & then having US Fascist Masochists dictate the incident more than a year later for a fabricated misnomer super ego lynching enforcement boost or having Federal Lynching state of hate KKK churchstate cops play another clues clucks duh clans game of if one doesn't know anymore than what a jihad of Arab terrorists threatening to kill POTUS & nuke Temple Mount are actually doing then they'll tell one over the years in an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality national religion game standing that they were training to fly planes.......so babble on!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


two farts in a row from you salty.
thanks for your babble as always,not my fault you do this all the time when someone tries to have a discussion with you about this-


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 25, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Learned decades ago there's no sense in communicating with the cross conditioned Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality since it's only response to most any adverse cognitive stimuli is homicidal sociopsychopathic Islam suicidal behavior.......


----------



## JohnPrewett (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2017)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


'
we all know what you look like in real life,that pic i found of you there,hee hee. your religious babble is even crazy what these government paid shills such as sayit come on here and post.the fact that agent paid shill of Israel agent sayit liked your post,is all the proof in the world what babble it is.


as i said,your religious babble on this whole thread is even scarier than the babble agent trolls like him come on here to post and thats saying a LOT since i did not think that was possible


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 26, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Learned decades ago there's no sense in communicating with the cross conditioned Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality since it's only response to most any adverse cognitive stimuli is homicidal sociopsychopathic Islam suicidal behavior.......


'
we all know what you look like in real life,that pic i found of you there,hee hee. your religious babble is even crazy what these government paid shills such as sayit come on here and post.the fact that agent paid shill of Israel agent sayit liked your post,is all the proof in the world what babble it is.


as i said,your religious babble on this whole thread is even scarier than the babble agent trolls like him come on here to post and thats saying a LOT since i did not think that was possible[/QUOTE]

Since it seems being a Washington, D.C. born American is now a religion of babble, guess this years Darwin award for categorical mastermind of propaganda like Joseph Goebbels will be all yours !


----------



## JohnPrewett (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## saltydancin (Oct 2, 2017)

[QUOTE="JohnPrewett, post: 18265184, member: 600

Seems that Knights of Columbus One Nation Under God sociopsychological human farming technique brainwashing has worn thin as far too many thieving US Constitution arsonists under color of law played games of steal President presented flags for business excellence Stratego where telling Ike have no use for a one nation under God swastika has become an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentality "man is God" sport.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2018)

Rozman said:


> To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.




wow looks like this troll sure showed me.great rebuttal to the documented facts i presented to him in the two videos in my OP .

Trolls  like this stuipid ass moron can only make up blatant lies when he is cornered and backed up against the wall with nowhere to run when these videos are put in front of his face,they do this in defeat knowing they got owned by me-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still not ONE SINGLE person has been able to refute them,they ALL did this above when challenged to view the evidence.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 15, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > To date no one has proved anything other then what happened.
> ...



Oh, well here's that CIA = Christian Islam Agency pedophilia business admission so hilarious it's as if this obsessive-compulsive Star Bellied Sneeches with stars upon thars super ego is little more than a comic strip in avoidance-acceptance behavior since he can't rule the earth & own everything to rule the world.


----------



## PredFan (Sep 15, 2018)

Someone is off their meds.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Someone is off their meds.



Must be in need of more meds as some shock & awe to the megalomaniacal Islam Christiananality pedophilia mentality national religion slavery business that baptize eyes by urinations for privilege of more perfect union pseudo science standing in a supreme swastika up Uranus court.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is off their meds.
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Sep 15, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 
> ...


Japan did that sneak  attack on  Pearl harbor in 1941.  Mossad was not involved.  Sorry kids. Not a Jewish conspiracy to fight against  people that  wanted to  exterminate them and involve America in a  war for freedom. Saudi Arabia did that sneak attack on America on 9/11. How come we just let that slide? And blame Jews?  1941, FDR didn't blame the  "Jews"  for Pearl harbor, nope. We blamed the actual attackers.    Japan, we nuked. Saudi Arabia, which  actually proven to be the attackers on 9/11, we let slide. But the jews are the bad guys here... No , Muslims from Saudi Arabia were totally responsible for 9/11. Muslims from Saudi Arabia. THEY need to pay for it.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Japan did that sneak attack on Pearl harbor in 1941. Mossad was not involved



As far as you know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Sep 15, 2018)

JohnPrewett said:


>




Yet, almost all the Presidents are Anglo Protestants like you, only J.F.K was Irish Catholic, and was killed.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## PredFan (Sep 16, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Someone is off their meds.
> ...



You need to see a shrink or a full court cafeteria tray pseudo toad flying food trough water chem trail social justice arch support styrofoam waistband wanker with a metaphysical stratospheric paleo-industrial spirit code.


----------



## JohnPrewett (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## saltydancin (Sep 16, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Must be so frustrating not being able to be the greatest of all time homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile to rule the internet instead of thru hands on churchstate lynching enforcement reasoning.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Thanks, Mr. Kerouac ... but your early work was much better.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 16, 2018)

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



More of that internet "death to the infidels" lynching enforcement in "serve the Pope or die", which is about as worthless as the millenniums old pyramid scheme of flying rock pyramids to the stars


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 16, 2018)

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Since the previous reply was deleted somehow before getting posted, guessing some of that Big Sur surf of thieving US Constitution arsonists working for a second coming thru 9/11 was better than the Islam-Christiananality more perfect union pedophilia business of proving to perpetuate some millenniums old flying rock pyramids to the stars in the tradition of Arab flying carpet fables with lynching enforcement by homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming techniques.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JohnPrewett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



And Lincoln.....Garfield.....McKinley.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> BTW. I don't believe the official "A bunch of camel-fuckers in Pashtun planned and carried out 9/11 entirely on their own" for a second.
> 
> I also no longer believe that bin Laden was a real person, certainly not some "Terrorist mastermind"
> 
> We were headed to peace and prosperity unknown in the USA since the 1920's, instead we've now had 14 years of war that was strategically worse for the USA than the end of WWII. That doesn't happen by accident



BTW---not a single Pashtun was involved.   ---they were all Saudis----Bin Laden is an ethnic Yemeni------no pashtuns


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 17, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Bin Laden is an ethnic Yemeni




LMFAO!!!!

Show us photos of "Osama" in Yemen.... there aren't any, nor are there any of him in Saudi...

because that is not who he is/was...

"Osama" was always Col Tim Osman, Jewish CIA Asset....


http://www.yogaesoteric.net/content.aspx?lang=EN&item=16196

Osama bin Laden, A.K.A. CIA Asset "Tim Osman"

and here are three photos that prove it, thanks to Vlad Putin and the KGB....


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Since the previous reply was deleted somehow before getting posted, guessing some of that Big Sur surf of thieving US Constitution arsonists working for a second coming thru 9/11 was better than the Islam-Christiananality more perfect union pedophilia business of proving to perpetuate some millenniums old flying rock pyramids to the stars in the tradition of Arab flying carpet fables with lynching enforcement by homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming techniques.



Wow. I don't know if that post is a greater testament to word salad or the run-on sentence.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Since the previous reply was deleted somehow before getting posted, guessing some of that Big Sur surf of thieving US Constitution arsonists working for a second coming thru 9/11 was better than the Islam-Christiananality more perfect union pedophilia business of proving to perpetuate some millenniums old flying rock pyramids to the stars in the tradition of Arab flying carpet fables with lynching enforcement by homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming techniques.
> ...



More like a word vomit.  Salads are sometimes appetizing.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Perhaps. 'More Perfect Union pedophilia' and 'millenniums old flying rock pyramids to the stars' were especially......disjointed.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 17, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bin Laden is an ethnic Yemeni
> ...



right-------I have hundreds of Yemeni relatives------Osamas parents were BOTH
Yemeni-----it was his father who moved the family to Saudi arabia-----where he did
BUSINESS that made him rich.     Historically---Yemeni muslims are actually Saudis-----ie they came from Arabia and invaded YEMEN very shortly after the death of the  rapist dog of mecca and established a caliphate there under
the control one of the very first SUCCESSORS to the rapist.     Sheeeesh---you is dim.   Little Osama did college as an engineering student.   Yemenis and Saudis is DA SAME PEOPLE   (ie the muslims of Yemen-------the original jews that preceded the rapist of mecca by more than 1000 years got DA HELL OUTTA THERE-----a very literate people----unlike you and yours----THEY GOT A WRITTEN HISTORY


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Since it's been about 40 years since the prognostication, about the only national religion left is just hearing another sociopsychopathic prophet of pedophilia business......


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Ah, but you forget the greater testament of the perfect union business, the second coming of rock pyramids lynched to arsonists that guess the Big Sur, and perpetual human farming techniques.  

Which is inexcusable on your part.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



As if it's not enough to have to endure a jihad against the Mossad & CIA for 9/11, these more perfect union prophets of  Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities national religion of those immaculate drug conception KKK churchstate cops that chose to threaten to kill all the Jews in NYC & make Israel pay for the Holocaust at the turn of the century back in the mid 70's as only federal sin of thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists......


----------



## Skylar (Sep 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



But you can't ignore the federal sin of national immaculation in drug conception enduring Stratego jihad round and round the God Swastica. Such a presented flag will kill all prophet old glory centuries that color of law steals worn thin. Instead, sociopsychological seems the Knights farm humans without perfect union pyramid arsonist. 

Which you completely missed.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



For such pedophilia business support in destruction for monetary & super ego gain as another churchstate pedophile prophet the satisfaction must be beyond the pleasure principle.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



what is  "the only national religion left"??     the Anglican church?


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



That national religion of Islam Christiananality pedophile prophet super ego mentalities where the correlation in Mossad and the CIA did 9/11 to those KKK churchstate lynching enforcement cops protecting & serving thieving old glory & US Constitution arsonists is little more than survival of the fittest fascists to an immaculate drug conception supreme swastika up Uranus court where once is an accident, twice is a coincidence & thrice is only worshipping federal sin instead of a conspiracy.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 18, 2018)

very poetic


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 18, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> very poetic



Be more interested in those real fans of LA Rams football reactions for poetic justice...….


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 20, 2018)

Skylar said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Since the previous reply was deleted somehow before getting posted, guessing some of that Big Sur surf of thieving US Constitution arsonists working for a second coming thru 9/11 was better than the Islam-Christiananality more perfect union pedophilia business of proving to perpetuate some millenniums old flying rock pyramids to the stars in the tradition of Arab flying carpet fables with lynching enforcement by homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming techniques.
> ...




Obviously cross conditioned way beyond therapy as those liberal & Christian pedophilia business burning Bush's prophet patriot act where Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount may have been in all probability 9/11 hijackers.​


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2018)

I missed it-----someone threatened to nuke the temple mount?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 20, 2018)

One of Israels paid shills sent here to fart in my thread.^


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I missed it-----someone threatened to nuke the temple mount?




Not enough evidence in any scenario for any typical Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super ego due to self incrimination with avoidance-acceptance in compulsive-obsessive homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming techniques being a liberal Christian Nation of the all too dang lily brilliant white to maintain no equal justice under law.​


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> One of Israels paid shills sent here to fart in my thread.^



Fascinating that a sociopsychopathic Islam Christiananality prophet of pedophilia would actually create an immaculate conception in being a paid Israeli shill since never been outside the continental 48. Guess it's too late for the hip waders …...


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 20, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> I missed it-----someone threatened to nuke the temple mount?



Just as Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK cops had wished those within ear shot had missed it since they resorted to immaculate drug conceptions prior to 9/11.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 23, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> THEY GOT A WRITTEN HISTORY





FAKE "NEWS."

WHERE are the PHOTOS of "Osama" and the "bin Laden family" in Saudi?

A: there are NONE, since "bin Laden" is really Col Osman, and he never set foot in Saudi... which is why this happened...


https://nypost.com/2016/07/16/saudis-stonewalled-us-terror-probes-before-after-911-report/


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > THEY GOT A WRITTEN HISTORY
> ...



where is the photo of you as an infant lying bareassed on a bearskin rug?


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 24, 2018)

There are no photos of "bin Laden" the Saudi.

There are three photos of Zionist Traitor Col Osman....


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> There are no photos of "bin Laden" the Saudi.
> 
> There are three photos of Zionist Traitor Col Osman....
> 
> ...



I have a Yemenite brother-in-law who looks JUST LIKE THAT 
His name is  AVNER ---(in English--that is ABNER)      I will not
divulge his family name------it AIN'T BIN LADEN.   That was him --years
ago----now both his beard and his hair are all white


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 24, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> There are no photos of "bin Laden" the Saudi.
> 
> There are three photos of Zionist Traitor Col Osman....
> 
> ...



What criteria was used to determine Col Osman was a Zionist & therefore a traitor?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > There are no photos of "bin Laden" the Saudi.
> ...



that person is not  "COL OSMAN"


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 24, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



So no photos of Col Osman & Ollie North ?


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 24, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> What criteria was used to determine Col Osman was a Zionist & therefore a traitor?




You never read what was put online for over 15 years before Putin released the above KGB photos of Col Osman to validate it.  Being Zionist does not make him a traitor.  Being a 911 Zionist Traitor invested in defense stocks on 9/10/2001, that does...


One or more of our actual heroes who were with "bin Laden" Col Osman in Afghan wrote the truth and posted it online.  It states that Osman is Jewish.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 24, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> that person is not "COL OSMAN"




LMFAO!!!


Then who is it??


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 24, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > What criteria was used to determine Col Osman was a Zionist & therefore a traitor?
> ...



Who exactly are these one or more actual heroes of yours ? Those the Saudis which paid to train flying hijacked Islam carpets for 9/11 & some 40 virgins in Valhalla ?


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 25, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Who exactly are these one or more actual heroes of yours ?




The Hebrew to English translation software FUs again....

Gosh, you are an obvious ISRAELITE aren't you....


LEARN ENGLISH OR STFU


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 25, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Who exactly are these one or more actual heroes of yours ?
> ...



Not too much cognitive dissonance in your English from some hero worship super ego status? 
Only possibly an Israelite due to having purchased a gravesite & headstone decades ago.


----------



## LaDexter (Sep 25, 2018)

Mess with the US, and your gravesite is on its way.


----------



## saltydancin (Sep 25, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Mess with the US, and your gravesite is on its way.



Since it became apparent one nation under God with equal justice under law was little more than federal perjury from an Islam Christiananality pedophilia mentality business some 50 years ago might as well be internment under God.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 25, 2019)

74 pages later and STILL nobody has been able to debunk these two videos in the OP that 9/11 was a joint CIA/mossad operation. as seen by the first couple of pages,the trolls could just throw one liner insults in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 26, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 74 pages later and STILL nobody has been able to debunk these two videos in the OP that 9/11 was a joint CIA/mossad operation. as seen by the first couple of pages,the trolls could just throw one liner insults in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.



i agree with the shill troll blastoff it IS funny that trolls like him after 74 pages have ALL ended up with shit on their face in their one liner insults posts in defeat.LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 26, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > 74 pages later and STILL nobody has been able to debunk these two videos in the OP that 9/11 was a joint CIA/mossad operation. as seen by the first couple of pages,the trolls could just throw one liner insults in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> ...



I have looked and have not found one "fact"  that proves that the 9-11-01 
"event'   was a     "CIA /  mossad "  plan            can we do the Chicago fire now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2019)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 74 pages later and STILL nobody has been able to debunk these two videos in the OP that 9/11 was a joint CIA/mossad operation. as seen by the first couple of pages,the trolls could just throw one liner insults in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.



This post STILL holds true,739 pages later and every troll has failed to refute the evidence in the op that it was a joint CIA/MOSSAD operation.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> This post STILL holds true,739 pages later and every troll has failed to refute the evidence in the op that it was a joint CIA/MOSSAD operation.LOL


There is no such eviddence dumbass

This entire thread is disproven


----------



## surada (Sep 8, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I posted the video by jones several years ago and the paid trolls on this board acted like children.Just threw childish insults and got into name calling not addressing any of his facts so I have no doubt they will do the same exact same thing with this video on Israels involvement as well and not address one single item in it.they are so predicatable.
> 
> Here is the one I posted back then the paid shills  ignored and will do so again of course that the CIA was involved up to their ears and high ranking superior officers in the FBI told the lower lever honest ones to back off the investigation.
> 
> ...



This is absolute BS.. Many Jews died on 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 8, 2021)

one of the paid  shills from Langley or Israel just farted in my thread


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 8, 2021)

one of the paid shill from langley or israel just farted in my thread.LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> one of the paid  shills from Langley or Israel just farted in my thread


It is not your thread bitch and you are the only one flinging shit around


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 9, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> one of the paid shill from langley or israel just farted in my thread.LOL


It is not your thread you lying little faggot and you are the onlty one farting here


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 9, 2021)

*Years After 9/11, Mastermind Khalid Sheikh Mohammed Still Awaits Trial*

Interview 1659 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato​Corbett • 09/10/2021 








						Interview 1659 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato - The Corbett Report
					

https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/2021-09-09_James_Evan_Pilato.mp3This week the New World Next Week concentrates on the 20th anniversary of 9/11, from the show trial of the tortured mastermind to more promised documents and another scuttled chance for an MSM airing of the truth.




					www.corbettreport.com
				







Mirror


*Story #1: 20 Years After 9/11, Mastermind Khalid Sheikh Mohammed Still Awaits Trial

Story #2: Biden Signs Executive Order to Declassify Some 9/11 Documents

Story #3: Spike Lee Re-Edits 9/11 Docuseries to Exclude Victim’s Families Questions*


----------



## Snouter (Sep 10, 2021)

Even FOX news (a pro-zionist, neocon broadcast) called out the Jewish "intelligence" agencies back in the day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2021)

the shills from Langley and Israel have no explanation for these two videos where Bill Cooper predicted 9/11 to happen,that it was going to be an inside job and everything would be blamed on Bin Laden. Just two months after 9/11 happened,they killed him/ Alex Jones part of the controlled opposition always tried to  take credit for Coopers work. Thats why they dont kill Jones is because he is working for them.



I have never seen this 8 hour presentation by Cooper so I am going to check it out. Not sit through an entire 8 hours,very few have that kind of patience,just watch it  in doses,one hour at a time.


----------



## surada (Sep 10, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> the shills from Langley and Israel have no explanation for these two videos where Bill Cooper predicted 9/11 to happen,that it was going to be an inside job and everything would be blamed on Bin Laden. Just two months after 9/11 happened,they killed him/ Alex Jones part of the controlled opposition always tried to  take credit for Coopers work. Thats why they dont kill Jones is because he is working for them.




No, Bill Cooper Did NOT Predict 9/11 | Top Secret Writers








						No, Bill Cooper Did NOT Predict 9/11
					

Of all the conspiracy theories that lurk out in the fever swamps of the Internet, none is more curious than the 9/11 Truther movement. The 9/11 Truthers




					www.topsecretwriters.com
				



A case in point is a post that went up a year ago on The Rundownlive (2) that suggested that conspiracy theorist Bill Cooper predicted 9/11 in a June 2001 shortwave broadcast and was in due course...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2021)

trollboy langley shill surada is the first trollboy from langley to come fart in my thread after that post of mine i see. thank god for the ignore list. I am sure it will get larger by the day. Surada can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 10, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> trollboy langley shill surada is the first trollboy from langley to come fart in my thread after that post of mine i see. thank god for the ignore list. I am sure it will get larger by the day. Surada can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.



Why'd you change your screen name?  Clearly you're tired of being thought of as a no-life loser...why continue this charade that you have any facts on your side of the "argument".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2021)

sockpuppet shill surada has to be Langley resident candyasses sock,he used so have several socks at this one site i used to post at.who knows how many he is socking under at here. His langley bosses can fix it so IPs are disguised.


----------



## surada (Sep 10, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> trollboy langley shill surada is the first trollboy from langley to come fart in my thread after that post of mine i see. thank god for the ignore list. I am sure it will get larger by the day. Surada can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.



I am a grandmother in Atlanta , you dumb shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2021)

I always thought nazi trollboy was a shill from langley like candyass but that is not the case,he is just a child trapped in a lonely mans body trolling in a basement with an obsession over 9/11 and the jfk assassination.IF he was a shill from langley he would be on all the other threads trolling there everyday on the corona virus hoax as candyass AKA surada does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2021)

here is great artile on the zionist connection





__





						Top ten Zionist people frauds of all time
					

They dont hire any disinformation agents or shills to post on obscure small time political forums.    An expert on who the CIA and Mossad hire...  Nice...  Did you by chance meet Col Tim Osman...  Oh, yeah, you met BOTH Col Osman and "Osama?"  LOL



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## surada (Sep 10, 2021)

Milton William Cooper, known as William or Bill Cooper was an author and radio host who discussed the Illuminati, the New World Order, and UFOs. He claimed that he had a Top Secret, Q security clearance, Sensitive Compartmentalized Information with access authorized on a strict need-to-know basis.(#142) While supposedly working for Naval Intelligence, he claimed to have seen classified documents regarding the JFK assassination, UFOs, and the New World Order. Cooper was shot and killed on November 5, 2001 by a sheriff who was serving an arrest warrant at his Arizona home after Cooper allegedly tried to resist arrest and shot an officer in the head. He was 58 years old. Police and neighbors say Cooper had threatened a man with a gun for trespassing on his property, and a warrant was issued for his arrest. The circumstances surrounding his death remain the topic of debate and will be discussed at the end of this section. Many of Cooper’s fans believe he was assassinated to stop him from continuing to discuss the information he claimed to have learned while in the Navy.

William Cooper is best known for this 1991 book Behold a Pale Horse, which discusses various aspects of the New World Order and contains his many claims to have seen classified government documents while in the Navy. The title is from the Bible’s Book of Revelation chapter 6 verse 8, “And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him.”

In the forward to Behold a Pale Horse, Cooper recounts his time in the Navy and begins by explaining that he and his fellow ship mates had seen several UFOs rise up from the ocean and disappear into the clouds. He insists that the Navy’s sonar had also detected these objects.(#143) He explains that a superior officer then made him sign an agreement that he was not to discuss the event with anyone, including the other witnesses. Throughout his book are included various photos of Cooper while in uniform and on a patrol boat to show that he was actually in the Navy. He even includes his service record in the back of his book, in an attempt to give credibility to his claims, although these documents make no reference to him having any Top Secret security clearance.

Cooper explains that when he was registering for the Navy a questionnaire asked if the applicant had been a member of any fraternal organizations, and that he circled the DeMolay society, since he said he was a member as a child.(#144) The DeMolay society is basically a branch of Freemasonry for children of Masons. He says that this selection made him a viable candidate to become promoted into the inner circle of Naval Intelligence, since all people in that division were involved with Freemasonry.

At this point he claims to have been given another security clearance in the crypto category and served as the designated SPECAT operator. It was then that he writes he learned the Office of Naval Intelligence had participated in the assassination of President John F. Kennedy and that the Secret Service agent driving the limo had shot Kennedy in the head.(#145) This odd theory isn’t even considered credible by the least objective JFK assassination conspiracy theorists, and such an idea ignores the fact that nobody reported hearing a gunshot from the limo (or seeing the driver with a gun), which was just a few feet away from the crowd.

Throughout his book he continues to make repeated references to “the Top Secret documents” he saw when working in the Navy and how they pertain to the New World Order.

I will continue to list his far-fetched claims in a minute, but it first must be said that it is extremely suspicious that Cooper casually mentions “Top Secret documents he had seen” as if they were just laying out on someone’s desk and he happened to spot them and had a chance to actually read through them. There are millions and millions of pages of classified material which fill countless filing cabinets which are extremely difficult to access, yet Cooper claims he simply “came across” various documents which discuss material referencing the Council on Foreign Relations, the Bilderberg group, and the New World Order.

In his book, he published a text allegedly from a document titled “Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars” which he says was a Top Secret document that was discovered on July 7, 1986 in a photo copier that had been purchased at a military surplus sale, suggesting someone in the military had accidentally left the original in the machine after making photo copies.

The “document” contains information supposedly on how the government can control the world’s resources, finances, and information, in order to further their goals of constructing the New World Order. It reads like a poorly written hoax. In the text of this supposed Top Secret document obtained by Cooper, it continuously refers to “the elite” and their diabolical plans. It also mentions the Bilderberg group and Rothschild’s control of the banking system. The whole thing reads like a pathetic regurgitation of the Protocols of the Elders of Zion. (See Protocols of Elders of Zion page 146)

Cooper also reported that to mark the year 2000, the Illuminati would use the Galileo space craft to detonate 49.7 pounds of plutonium as it reached the planet Jupiter, which would cause a nuclear reaction turning the planet into another sun. He said that this new star would be called Lucifer and would be cited as a miracle or a sign that the Antichrist was a god and the messiah had appeared. This, all according to Top Secret documents he claimed to have read in the Navy concerning Project Galileo.(#146) Cooper’s book was published in 1991, giving him a full nine years to make such claims and collect the profits from his sales. He added that the Spear of Destiny, which is said to be the spear that was used to pierce to side of Jesus as he hung on the cross, and other ancient relics believed to be lost to history would be united and give the world leader supernatural powers.(#147)

When describing the various secret societies that are involved in creating the New World Order, Cooper included the Skull and Bones society at Yale University, and the Scroll and Key society, but incorrectly stated that Scroll and Key was a secret society at Harvard,(#148) when in reality it is also at Yale in Connecticut, the same residence of Skull and Bones.

Eight years before Cooper had published Behold a Pale Horse, Antony Sutton had released American’s Secret Establishment, which had exposed for the first time, the activities of the Skull and Bones society. (See America’s Secret Establishment page 85) Cooper was well aware of the book, and included it in his references page, so any idea that he learned of Skull and Bones while working in Naval Intelligence can be easily dismissed.

Cooper states, “Top Secret documents that I read while with Naval Intelligence stated that President Eisenhower had commissioned the JASON Society to examine all evidence, facts, likes, and deception and find the truth of the alien question.”(#149) While not often mentioned in regards to the New World Order, the Jasons, or the Jason Society is a secret group of scientists and scholars who consult with the Department of Defense. Their existence was exposed to the public during the Vietnam War and was well known to all anti-war activists.(#150) So Cooper didn’t need to find a “Top Secret” document to learn about the group, and only needed to read the newspapers in the late 1960s and early 1970s when their activities were being discussed in the press.

Cooper also writes about the alleged Majestic Twelve (also called Majesty Twelve), a group some believe is a scientific branch within the military which deals with aliens. Again, Cooper claims this information was discovered from secret documents that he just happened to find. He wrote, “I read Top Secret documents while with Naval Intelligence that stated President Eisenhower had appointed six of the Executive Committee members of the CFR [Council on Foreign Relations] to sit on the panel called Majesty Twelve also known as Majority Twelve for security reasons. Majesty Twelve is the secret group that is supposed to control extraterrestrial information and projects.”(#151)

Ideas surrounding Majestic Twelve had been circulating in UFO circles since 1984, and was not a new “discovery” by Cooper from “Top Secret” documents. Most in the UFO community did not take Cooper seriously, and he found the majority of his support from patriots and those against the New World Order.

Perhaps the most laughable and far fetched claim that can be added to the list is when he writes, “I read while in Naval Intelligence that at least once a year, maybe more, two nuclear submarines meet beneath the polar icecap and mate together at an airlock. Representatives of the Soviet Union meet with the Policy Committee of the Bilderberg Group,” where “The Russians are given the script for their next performance…This method of meeting is the only way that is safe from detection and/or bugging.”(#152)

So, according to Cooper, there is no secure room in the Pentagon that is safe from being bugged or anywhere else on the planet, so the Bilderberg group must meet in a submarine beneath the polar ice cap.

Aside from numerous fabrications and obvious false claims in his writings, you will find the occasional paranoid ranting including one where he writes using all capitol letters, “PATRIOTS MUST NOT BE AT HOME ON ANY NATIONAL HOLIDAY DURING THE DAY OR NIGHT EVER AGAIN UNTIL THE DANGER IS PAST. DISREGARD THIS WARNING AND YOU WILL FIND YOURELF IN A CONCENTRATION CAMP.”(#153)

Cooper claimed that he possessed photographs of a secret base located on the moon in the crater Copernicus.(#154) Also in Behold a Pale Horse he included pictures of what he said were UFOs and diagrams and photos of what he called alien reproduction vehicles.

When looking for a motive for his outlandish claims, one needs only to look at the words of Mr. Cooper himself. In the forward to his book he describes that after he was discharged from the Navy that “we were broke and homeless at that point.”(#155) He had tried to make money by selling audio tapes of his lectures, which apparently wasn’t making him any money, so he would later write and publish Behold a Pale Horse in 1991.

Also by Cooper’s own admission he had fabricated documents and information concerning UFOs and the New World Order and posted them on a BBS network called ParaNet (Paranormal Network). Bulletin Board Systems (BBS) were a precursor to the Internet and allowed people to access another person’s hard drive directly by using a modem. He fully admits that he fabricated information and posted it, but he claimed the only reason he did it was to throw the government off his trail by making them think that he was “a kook who didn’t really know anything.”(#156)

Cooper was exposed and the information he had posted was proven to be false, and so it makes sense that he mentioned this in his book as a way to try to explain why it was that it had been shown he had spread fraudulent information in the past and been caught. The Sysop (system operator) for ParaNet, Michael Corbin, had this to say about Cooper: “First, I don’t want to get into any protracted discussions about Bill Cooper. All I can say is that we, ParaNet, had a great deal of experience with Bill Cooper, up to and including ejecting him from the net for causing a variety of disruptions, not to mention strong attacks on other members of the net that were counter-productive to intelligent discussion. Our organization has investigated Cooper to the max and can find no truth in anything he says except that he was in the Navy, but not in the capacity that he claims. The bottom line is that Bill Cooper just doesn’t hold water, so anything he says should be taken with a large block of salt and tongue planted firmly in cheek.”(#157)

Cooper had exposed nothing new in his book or in his lectures, and the information he claims to have read from Top Secret documents was nothing but a retelling of publicly known information that had been talked about in the anti-New World Order movement for decades. Actually, there is one exception in regards to no new information being published by Cooper, and that is the “Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars” document he claimed to obtain from an old photo copier. The “document” is rarely cited as evidence by people researching the New World Order, and its authenticity is doubted by many. He says it was given to him by a man named Tom Young and that Cooper himself had “read Top Secret documents which explained that “Silent Weapons for Quiet Wars” is the doctrine adopted by the Policy Committee of the Bilderberg Group during its first known meeting in 1954.”(#158)

While no researcher is going to be 100% accurate with the information they compile, or the conclusions they draw from it, the repeated inconsistencies in Cooper’s book and his claims to have “seen Top Secret documents” about various issues which were already public knowledge, combined with his own admission that he had written and published fraudulent information in the past, clearly prove that Cooper is an unreliable source, and a financially troubled hoaxer who was cashing in by mixing fact with fiction and presenting himself as a first hand witness.

There are a number of people who continue to believe that William Cooper is a heroic man who exposed the New World Order and was murdered to silence him. Many of these people perhaps have only read parts of Cooper’s book and haven’t seen the extent of the ridiculousness of his claims. Others who are aware of his wild tales and actually believe them prove their inability to discern facts from fiction.

The actual events surrounding Cooper’s death remain the topic of debate and speculation amongst his fans. On November 5th 2001, sheriff deputies lured Cooper from his home in rural Eager, Arizona at approximately 11pm by posing as ordinary citizens playing loud music in their vehicle on or near his property, causing him to come out and investigate. A warrant had been issued for his arrest for allegedly threatening a man named Dr. Scott Hamblin with a gun for either trespassing or loitering on or near his land. Police claim that when they tried to apprehend Cooper, he pulled out a hand gun and shot one deputy, resulting in another officer shooting and killing Cooper. People who knew Cooper personally have said that anyone who attempted to approach his home would be confronted at gunpoint and that over the last few years of his life he was growing increasingly paranoid and unstable. They also said that Cooper himself had said that he would never be taken alive after he failed to appear in court for charges that he refused to pay income taxes. Cooper’s neighbor and friend Glenn Jacobs was the editor of a small local paper called The Round Valley Paper, and wrote, “local police with a warrant for a couple of aggravated-assault warrants (Bill was certainly guilty) went up in force to Bill Cooper’s house, letting on to be teenagers drinking and partying, with the radio turned up loud. Bill came out of his house and drove over to them, demanding that they get off of his mountain. Two officers jumped Bill in his car. Bill backed it up, shoved one officer out and shot the other one twice in the head with his forty-five, but did not inflict any life-threatening wounds. Bill ran toward his house, whereupon the entire contingent gave Bill what he had been asking for— his martyrdom. This was not a federal ninja action, nor a rogue-cop riot. Bill had gone over to Dr. Scott Hamblin’s house and wagged a gun in his face, and seems to have done the same to another person as well. The officers wisely went prepared, as Bill had broadcast hundreds of times that he would not surrender and would kill anyone who came after him.”

Despite Glenn Jacobs and others in the Eager, Arizona community who were friends with Cooper and against the New World Order saying that Cooper had lost it and opened fire on the police first, many of Cooper’s fans believe he was purposefully murdered because he talked about 9/11 and the New World Order.

The Associated Press published an article the day after his death labeling Cooper a “national leader of the militia movement” and tried to tie him to Timothy McVeigh saying “McVeigh, who was executed in May for the bombing of the federal building in Oklahoma City, listened to Cooper’s broadcasts for inspiration, according to testimony by James Nichols, brother of Oklahoma bombing co-defendant Terry Nichols during a 1996 pretrial hearing.”(#159)

While Cooper’s death is a tragedy and it’s slanderous to tie him to Timothy McVeigh, and many of the issues he discussed on his radio show and in his book are true, it is inexcusable that he fabricated tales of seeing Top Secret documents in an attempt to add credibility to his story and sell more books. His numerous claims to have personally seen Top Secret documents on a variety of issues and present himself as a whistleblower casts a dark cloud of doubt over his memory and his body of work since it leads people unfamiliar with such material to believe that some fictions are fact.

Criticizing Cooper is a sensitive issue since he is viewed as a martyr by many of his fans who are offended by anyone voicing doubts about his claims or credentials, and continue to believe that he was assassinated despite all the evidence to the contrary.


#142 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 26
#143 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 19-20
#144Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 26
#145 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 27
#146 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 72
#147 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 75
#148 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 81
#149 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 83
#150 Finkbeiner, Ann – The Jasons: The Secret History of Science’s Postwar Elite page 100
#151 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 85
#152 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 94
#153 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 178
#154 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 94
#155 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 33
#156 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 28
#157 PDHarris.com is for sale | HugeDomains
#158 Cooper, William – Behold a Pale Horse page 36
#159 Associated Press/The Arizona Republic Militia Leader Killed, Deputy Wounded During Attempted Arrest November 06, 2001
QuoteShare


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2021)

A shill from Langley just farted in my thread.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> A shill from Langley just farted in my thread.


It was you.

You are the only shill who stinks up threads with gas.

It is not your thread bitch you are owned


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2021)

Right after I mentioned the shill from Langley farted in my thread,he comes back for another quick fart.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Right after I mentioned the shill from Langley farted in my thread,he comes back for another quick fart.


You are the shill here  and it is not your thread.

you have been owned


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2021)

The farts from the paid shills from Langley keep coming and coming


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The farts from the paid shills from Langley keep coming and coming


You are the only paid shill who shirs in every thread


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2021)

more evidence on 9/11 being a joint CIA/mossad operation.

One story that disappeared early on was about crews working every night up through the towers for a couple of months, something to do with security. And the fact that Marvin Bush (Georges brother) was in charge of security for the entire WTC complex is interesting


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 11, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> more evidence on 9/11 being a joint CIA/mossad operation.
> 
> One story that disappeared early on was about crews working every night up through the towers for a couple of months, something to do with security. And the fact that Marvin Bush (Georges brother) was in charge of security for the entire WTC complex is interesting


None what soever moron.

Marvin Bush headed a corporation which in turn owned a security company which worked at WTC and he stepped down from that position long before 911 he was never in charge of security there you retard


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2021)

trollboy above me  is talking to himself as always.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 13, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> trollboy above me  is talking to himself as always.


Nope talkinjg to you and you cry like a bitch that I prove you wrong


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2021)

nazi trollboy is on the suicide hotline knowing the entire stadium is chanting FUCK JOE BIDEN and they all hate his hero. we all know nazi boy has his head up biden bush,clinon and obamas asses.









						F Joe Biden chants explode at college stadiums…
					

Seriously loud at Tennessee.         Nice work at Dayton…     At Alabama, roll tide!     This is nice, not sure where…     Coast…




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Skylar (Sep 15, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> None what soever moron.
> 
> Marvin Bush headed a corporation which in turn owned a security company which worked at WTC and he stepped down from that position long before 911 he was never in charge of security there you retard



Yeah, Marvin was a member of the board of directors. He wasn't in charge of any day to day operations, wasn't an officer of the company, and left in June of 2000. There's zero evidence that Securacom had a thing to do with 911. 

Its another conspiracy addled fever dream, backed by nothing, that doesn't make the slightest sense..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2021)

and CIA paid shill skylar is ALSO on the suicide holine list knowing this as well.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> and CIA paid shill skylar is ALSO on the suicide holine list knowing this as well.


By paid shill you mean one more person who is simply smarter than you and has crushed your theories


----------



## Skylar (Sep 16, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> By paid shill you mean one more person who is simply smarter than you and has crushed your theories



'paid shill' would be anyone who doesn't ape his conspiracies, for any reason.

Although his delusions are getting more imaginative! Apparently now I work for the CIA!

Notice how he avoids the actual holes in his conspiracy like they were belching fire. Conspiracy theorists don't handle contradiction well. And they don't like the obvious holes in their theories to be pointed out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 16, 2021)

Still another fart from cia shill skylar after being on the suicide hotline.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Still another fart from cia shill skylar after being on the suicide hotline.


You are the only shill here slinging shit in defeat


----------

